# Medical-2000W--sealed room-CO2-Ebb & Flo-PK,Mango,Papaya, Orange Crush Deisel



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 9, 2010)

Set-up-
10x12 room,2 ocho reflectors w/1000 watters, 10" carbon filter and 10" fan, 6" vortec cooling lights, two 50 gal easy drain reserviors, titan 30 amp sub with timer, 2x20 pnd c02 tank, titan regulator, Capp Co2 monitor controller, 9000 BTU prtable airconditioner/dehumidifyer, 60 qt dehumidifyer, tub sink, diy tables on casters, I also put down ply wood on the floors with pond liner over it with a 4" lip around the perimeter incase of spills or flooding, 1500gmh sump pump to drain the reserviors, each res has a circulation pump and along with the flood pump, 
I tinted the one window in the room and put up panda film black side out against the glass. I am using 1 gal smart pots filled with coco/perlite and 3 to 4" of mini rockwool cubes in the trays. The reflectors are air cooled in a closed loop to keep the room as sealed as can be with the ac. 
Nutrients-
The entire house and garden cocos line & Yellow Bottle Bloom Phat and Ooze. I use ancillary things like silicate, Cal-Mag, Full Power, Great White, and multiple bug deterants
Strains-
SR71 Purple kush - my all around favorite(4th run), mango Kush - amazing flavor and heavy couch lock high(3rd run), Papaya that came from mother that was grown from seed from Amsterdam(1st run), Orange Crush x NYC Deisel ( 1st Run ).

I have been working hard to get this new room dialed. Currently the temps are running between 80-85 and humidity is 50%. I only flood once a day becuase the rockwool mini's hold a lot of moisture and could probably only flood every other day. I also should mention I have 3 large oscilating fans mounted on the walls and 2 smaller fans on the floor facing upward to move the CO2. I like to keep the ladies dancing all the time. I vegged for longer than I would have liked because I had to re-veg my pk and mango( about 2 months) , The pk was the slowest to come around and are the shortest plants of the bunch. I did some super-cropping and topped some of the faster stretchers 2 weeks ago. I lollipopped and put up a screen framed with pvc.
Tonight I changed the reserviors water and added 6ml per gal A/B, 4ml Multizyme, 1ml Roots excel, .4 ml drip clean and 1 ml algen extract. The plants are stretching like crazy. I have been removing hand fulls of fans from the middle every day.
Anyway I am sure I am leaving a bunch out, but will answer any questions and fill in the gaps as we go. 

Here are some pics from 4 days ago when I flipped them and I will try and take some more tonight or tomorrow.

I keep the Co2 between 1400 and 1500 ppm



The trays/res/and tables


The the dehum, ac, regulator, controller, and you can kind of see the bottom of the shelf that holds the ballasts up high on the wall


The Roots comming through the smart pots into the rockwool


Some lollipop pics


The pk


Mango and papaya


a couple more


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok I decided to take some more pics tonight so I can get the journal on track.
Tha Papaya


The Mango


The Purple Kush


OCD


Perspective


Carbon Filter


A few More


----------



## Devlove (Jun 9, 2010)

Jealous man I love this set-up! This may sound dumb but what is lollipoping?


----------



## calismoke28 (Jun 10, 2010)

lolloping is when you take of all the bottom foliage from the plant that doesn't get any or much light. all the bud down there just is airy and takes useful nutrients and energy from the top of the pant that is getting good light...



now my question is how often do you change the water in your reservoirs? once a week or at all?


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 10, 2010)

lookin keyed up raider. keep on keepin on


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Devlove said:


> Jealous man I love this set-up! This may sound dumb but what is lollipoping?


Thanks and your answer is below 



calismoke28 said:


> lolloping is when you take of all the bottom foliage from the plant that doesn't get any or much light. all the bud down there just is airy and takes useful nutrients and energy from the top of the pant that is getting good light...
> 
> 
> 
> now my question is how often do you change the water in your reservoirs? once a week or at all?


i just switched to Ebb/flow so I am still feeling it out. I changed it after two weeks. But I am adding 15 gals every other day too so I am not sure it it is totally necessary to even change. In my veg room I change my res every two weeks.



smokinmayne said:


> lookin keyed up raider. keep on keepin on


Thanks smokin!


----------



## bender420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wooooooo woooo wooooo, what a fucking setup. Dude your set up was off the hook to start with, you just took shit to a ho ntha level dawg.

Wayyy too sick for me. A dream setup for me. Love the cleanliness, and neat organization of the room. 

Great start as well, you laid everything out very clear in the original posts.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Seriously this is my fav setup at the moment. Whhaaaa, am I dreaming.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wooooooo woooo wooooo, what a fucking setup. Dude your set up was off the hook to start with, you just took shit to a ho ntha level dawg.
> 
> Wayyy too sick for me. A dream setup for me. Love the cleanliness, and neat organization of the room.
> 
> Great start as well, you laid everything out very clear in the original posts.





bender420 said:


> Seriously this is my fav setup at the moment. Whhaaaa, am I dreaming.


Thanks B, I really appreciate it. It is cool becuase you were around last year when I kept saying " when I move to my new room" lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 10, 2010)

love it! 

Im breaking down and subscribing, 

of course... hehehe


----------



## bender420 (Jun 10, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks B, I really appreciate it. It is cool becuase you were around last year when I kept saying " when I move to my new room" lol



You welcome bro, yeah we got started pretty much at the same time. Your product has been top notch since the start, so I don't know what you got left to improve on. I am really looking forward to this round.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> love it!
> 
> Im breaking down and subscribing,
> 
> of course... hehehe


Welcome TLD my mentor. good to have you aboard 



bender420 said:


> You welcome bro, yeah we got started pretty much at the same time. Your product has been top notch since the start, so I don't know what you got left to improve on. I am really looking forward to this round.


We did start at the same time and I have to say you have grown some amazing bud from the start. Like you man, I am always trying to improve quality and yeild. I appreciate the props B.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Subscribed to see the end results 
You're doing an amazing job rdrfan..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea Ill sub. Are you n 12/12 yet?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 10, 2010)

back in black/i hit the sack/ been to long and now im back!!! hahahaha had to have some fun

raider man u have everything a grower could want!!!!! you da man!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Subscribed to see the end results
> You're doing an amazing job rdrfan..


Welcome BR, thank you. Good to see have you along for another run.



whodatnation said:


> Looks great.


Thanks


whodatnation said:


> Yea Ill sub. Are you n 12/12 yet?


Damn, I guess I never mentioned that part huh? I flippped them 5 days ago LOL Welcome


HookedOnChronic said:


> back in black/i hit the sack/ been to long and now im back!!! hahahaha had to have some fun
> 
> raider man u have everything a grower could want!!!!! you da man!


LOL What up Chronic? Good to see ya Bro. I am excited to see how the ladies like the new digs, so far they look very comfortable.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 10, 2010)

i am excited as well, so that makes however many people are on this thread, cause they better be excited


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 10, 2010)

Im growing some pk and mango. Im doing an sog tho. I seen your other grows and they are A+. 
Im stoked to see how the mango does under a screen


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 10, 2010)

dam raider looking great in there !!! 

thats soil/ hydro in a ebbaflow ??


----------



## rzza (Jun 10, 2010)

which node did you top above? did you count the nodes or did you measure a certain height on each plant?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> i am excited as well, so that makes however many people are on this thread, cause they better be excited


LOL, cool we are on the same page.



mr.smileyface said:


> Im growing some pk and mango. Im doing an sog tho. I seen your other grows and they are A+.
> Im stoked to see how the mango does under a screen


That is cool man, how do you like the mango? I love it at night, mellows me right out. I usually do a scrog with the screen, but because of the long veg time the screen is basically for support this round. I still did soem supercropping and a little topping. Thanks for the compliment on my last rounds Bro.



Hulk Nugs said:


> dam raider looking great in there !!!
> 
> thats soil/ hydro in a ebbaflow ??


 What up Hulk  That is Coco/perlite in the smart pots with the rockwool mini cubes in the trays. Ebb/Flow. I can't believe it took me so long to start flooding the trays instead of top water to waste. I mean it really makes it much easier.



rzza said:


> which node did you top above? did you count the nodes or did you measure a certain height on each plant?


I actually topped late and no I didn't count nodes, becuase they were tall already. Teh pk however, I topped while revegging and they were small. I topped them above the third or fourth node. The only reason I topped a couple Papaya is that they were stretching too much and wanted to keep an even canopy. The mango and papaya grow identically so that tray is even, however the pk and ocd are not. The ocd is about 8-10 inches taller than the pk right now. In the past the pk is a late stretcher, so I am hoping they don't get any farther apart in heigth.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 10, 2010)

I haven't counted nodes in a long long time,


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 11, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/985000d1276148488-medical-2000w-sealed-room-co2-6-9-047.jpg so why are they in bags and a tray?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 11, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/985000d1276148488-medical-2000w-sealed-room-co2-6-9-047.jpg so why are they in bags and a tray?


Those are smart pots and the roots grow through them into the cubes.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 11, 2010)

RZZA, here are some pics of the ones that I topped early.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 11, 2010)

Raider when I tried Ebb n Flow last with coco, I just kept adding more water and nutes every other day just like you and it was a breeze, I ran the rez like that for 6 weeks and the plants did amazing. No problems what so ever. I was running an organic line too and it was still fine, with H&G it really ought to be a breeze.

So tonight I fed the Shooting Powder to Casey for the first time. I mixed the shooting powder in half gallon luke warm RO, let it fizz then I topped it with RO. 

I used 100mL of that mix per gallon. That would result in about 3/4 sachet for 25 gallons. 

I adjusted the pH before adding the Shooting Powder to 5.7 and the resulting pH after the addition was 6.3. Hopefully my pH was in the right ball park, let me know if that sounds right. Just to confirm you don't adjust the pH after adding shooting powder?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 11, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Raider when I tried Ebb n Flow last with coco, I just kept adding more water and nutes every other day just like you and it was a breeze, I ran the rez like that for 6 weeks and the plants did amazing. No problems what so ever. I was running an organic line too and it was still fine, with H&G it really ought to be a breeze.
> 
> So tonight I fed the Shooting Powder to Casey for the first time. I mixed the shooting powder in half gallon luke warm RO, let it fizz then I topped it with RO.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct, do not ph after adding the shooting powder. Mine usually ends up at 6.2-6.3 too. Thanks for the tip on the ebb/flow


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 11, 2010)

nice stalks on those plants raider.

hmmm crazy i was wondering if you could do a soil or coco grow in a ebbaflow or wold all the coco or soil start ending up in your water res.

The way you have it setup if the coco ever did leave the smart pot it would just stay in the cubes. If you tried hydroton it would not kept the water as clean probably would end up seeing more dirt in your res.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 11, 2010)

New shit oh yeah. Im lovin it . I wish I had that much room in the shed. Very very well done raider.


----------



## rzza (Jun 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> RZZA, here are some pics of the ones that I topped early.
> 
> View attachment 987062View attachment 987061View attachment 987057


wow their beasts. so you and dragon do not count, whats your method? do you just measure the height youd like and pinch there? 

the reason im beating this up so hard is because i went with uncle bens method of topping above the second node to get 4 main colas and im miserable as its almost harvest time and i have damn near the smallest yield ive ever experienced. i feal that topping above the second node is pointless after now seeing what it does. perhaps if your topping that low on a plant you should veg much longer? idk but im soooo mad that i went with UB topping technique. 

when i did the topping i did however pinch one above the 6 or 7th node and it has a shit ton more bud on it then the others.... why the hell UB preaches this is beyond me but it sucks!

i love your setup and you may have influenced me to try enf next round.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yes you are correct, do not ph after adding the shooting powder. Mine usually ends up at 6.2-6.3 too. Thanks for the tip on the ebb/flow



Thanks for confirming bro, I wish I would have asked you before about what the pH ends up at, because you know I am really anal about getting shit right, so I was shitting bricks while feeding a solution at 6.3 pH. 

You welcome, I would love to see how well just topping the res with nutes and water will work.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 11, 2010)

"That is cool man, *how do you like the mango*? I love it at night, mellows me right out. I usually do a scrog with the screen, but because of the long veg time the screen is basically for support this round. I still did soem supercropping and a little topping. Thanks for the compliment on my last rounds Bro."
The mango is kills. Its out yields the pk any day. The buds get huge. Even the bottoms. I know you dont have bottoms so expect some chunky top buds.
This is my first time growing the mango. My buddie grew some and i took a clone. Its really branchy so i can see it doing well on a scrog. Im subbed.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 11, 2010)

again im late pullin up a chair but im here again raider. ladies lookin good in veg.

read thru ur detailed intro and was gonna ask about using c02 with ur portable AC.
does it have an intake and exhaust duct? like two splits or one single? i use an older single duct 10,000btu unit for my veg room only, and from wat i understand it exhanges air, (aroma and c02) from the room. just wanna help u keep ur precious c02 thats all. 

and how are u liking the rockwool crutons? its funny ure rockin those cuz im just now seeing more and more growers use it. a buddy just introduced me to them for my scrog setup and i think i was just convinced to switch. cuz u def got ur shit dialed so i know its good shit if ure using it. haha. keep up the good shit.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> nice stalks on those plants raider.
> 
> hmmm crazy i was wondering if you could do a soil or coco grow in a ebbaflow or wold all the coco or soil start ending up in your water res.
> 
> The way you have it setup if the coco ever did leave the smart pot it would just stay in the cubes. If you tried hydroton it would not kept the water as clean probably would end up seeing more dirt in your res.


Thaks Hulk! I like the coco coir in the ef, the smart pots keep the coco in. No coco comes out, only roots.



quickrip said:


> New shit oh yeah. Im lovin it . I wish I had that much room in the shed. Very very well done raider.


 Thanks Bro, your shit is dialed too man. very very nice set-up.



rzza said:


> wow their beasts. so you and dragon do not count, whats your method? do you just measure the height youd like and pinch there?
> 
> the reason im beating this up so hard is because i went with uncle bens method of topping above the second node to get 4 main colas and im miserable as its almost harvest time and i have damn near the smallest yield ive ever experienced. i feal that topping above the second node is pointless after now seeing what it does. perhaps if your topping that low on a plant you should veg much longer? idk but im soooo mad that i went with UB topping technique.
> 
> ...


 You know man, I don't top if I don't have to. I topped my all my plants last round and the yeild was substatialy less than when I supercrop. I top only to control the verticle growth if needed now. I topped the pk, because they were re-vegging, but had to veg forever to get them going again. I think if you top at above the third node and expect a longer veg than you will be good to go. However, supercropping works much better IMHO.



bender420 said:


> Thanks for confirming bro, I wish I would have asked you before about what the pH ends up at, because you know I am really anal about getting shit right, so I was shitting bricks while feeding a solution at 6.3 pH.
> 
> You welcome, I would love to see how well just topping the res with nutes and water will work.


 LOL, I did the same thing when I saw the ph climb, but read on the H&G site that it is normal and that is how the SP works. I think I will man. I just changed the water and the trays were clean, so just re-filled and added new nutes. I won't change again until after the top booster is added.




mr.smileyface said:


> "That is cool man, *how do you like the mango*? I love it at night, mellows me right out. I usually do a scrog with the screen, but because of the long veg time the screen is basically for support this round. I still did soem supercropping and a little topping. Thanks for the compliment on my last rounds Bro."
> The mango is kills. Its out yields the pk any day. The buds get huge. Even the bottoms. I know you dont have bottoms so expect some chunky top buds.
> This is my first time growing the mango. My buddie grew some and i took a clone. Its really branchy so i can see it doing well on a scrog. Im subbed.


 
Yeah, I like the mango a lot too and it does have a nice yeild. I pulled as much as 4 oz's per plant from the mango and the most from pk was about 3 oz's, but averages 2.


BooMeR242 said:


> again im late pullin up a chair but im here again raider. ladies lookin good in veg. I just love the pk, so I keep it going.
> 
> read thru ur detailed intro and was gonna ask about using c02 with ur portable AC.
> does it have an intake and exhaust duct? like two splits or one single? i use an older single duct 10,000btu unit for my veg room only, and from wat i understand it exhanges air, (aroma and c02) from the room. just wanna help u keep ur precious c02 thats all.
> ...


Yea, my ac exhausts so I use a shit load of co2. I change the 20 lb every 5 or 6 days. I was thinking of taking the back off the damn thing and trying to vent the intake. As for the cubes, the only issue is the humididty because they hold so much water. I was thinking of running the cubes in the smart pots and silicate rock in the trays. I don't want to use the hydroton because it turns everything red, but it might be an option too. I just backed off my flooding to every other day to let them dry out a bit.


----------



## bterz (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL..Raider, glad to see we both found something that works for us....Your girls are absolutely stunning!

Why the COCO and the rockwool I must ask? 
Have you considered running 8" cubes instead of coco in smart pots? Whatever yo're doing, its working!!

Here is a 4" cube in a 5 gallon nursery pot.

Here is a girl after a 20 day veg and 12 day stretch. I'm really loving the Croutons...MESS FREE and SUPER EASY..

I switched my lineup to GH 3 part, too. 

Keep up the good work Raider you're killin it!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 12, 2010)

bterz said:


> LOL..Raider, glad to see we both found something that works for us....Your girls are absolutely stunning!
> 
> Why the COCO and the rockwool I must ask?
> Have you considered running 8" cubes instead of coco in smart pots? Whatever yo're doing, its working!!
> ...


lol, I was waiting for that question. I started with coco and was thinking of using coco chips in the trays, but didn't want the mess. Next round I will either do coco in smart pots and silicate rock or straight rw with the coutons in the trays. My issue is how to move a clone from the aero cloner to rockwool.


----------



## bterz (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey bud - Aero cloning is great and all, but ive been getting cuts to root in 7 days using the good ol hassle free RW method --

Also,they make plugs that are slit down the middle - as soon as you get the clone to start spitting roots, you can put it in a plug and wrap it around the roots gently.

Keep up the great work man.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 14, 2010)

bterz said:


> Hey bud - Aero cloning is great and all, but ive been getting cuts to root in 7 days using the good ol hassle free RW method --
> 
> Also,they make plugs that are slit down the middle - as soon as you get the clone to start spitting roots, you can put it in a plug and wrap it around the roots gently.
> 
> Keep up the great work man.


ips bud.
I have been trying straight coco and have roots in 10 days, but I just bought this new aero cloner, so I feel like I need to use it. I have seen those plugs witht he split, but haven't really checkd them out. I also though of using croutons in basket than plug the basket into the cubes. Thanks for the the tips Bro.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 14, 2010)

So it is day 8 of flower and I can believe how much they are stretching, the mango and papaya is 4' tall and the ocs is 3'. The pk is about 2'6", so I have one tray that is very un-even. I am not sure if it is the CO2, but the plants seem able to get closer to the lights without showing any signs of bleeching. It will be interesting to see how the stretch ends up. Here are a few pics of what the ladies are looking like at day 7.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bro that is fucking forest going on there, just beautiful man. They grew extremely fast in the last few days.

Damn dude the CO2 is gonna kick things up a notch. I am super stoked that you are thinking about trying out some more mediums, that is awesome, you know I am all for experiment. There is no question that you will kickass regardless of the medium but it will be really interesting to see a terrific grower like you compare the differences between the different mediums. Not pushing you or anything but since you have two rezzys it would be sick to pick some other well respected nutes and test them out in one of the rez.


----------



## rzza (Jun 14, 2010)

do you know the measurements or your hoods?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 14, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Bro that is fucking forest going on there, just beautiful man. They grew extremely fast in the last few days.
> 
> Damn dude the CO2 is gonna kick things up a notch. I am super stoked that you are thinking about trying out some more mediums, that is awesome, you know I am all for experiment. There is no question that you will kickass regardless of the medium but it will be really interesting to see a terrific grower like you compare the differences between the different mediums. Not pushing you or anything but since you have two rezzys it would be sick to pick some other well respected nutes and test them out in one of the rez.


 Ya there is no doubt that they are growing faster than I have ever experienced. I agree, the nute experiment would be cool. I think though I would have to run the same strain. I want to run two strains, one in each tray unless ofcourse I find two strains like the papaya and mango that grow identically so I can run them in the same tray. I am excited to see how the ocd turns out, because it looks vigorious now. I think I am like you and if I had the perfect strain, it would be easy to run two trays full. However, trying to find that perfect strain may be a life long journey. lol



rzza said:


> do you know the measurements or your hoods?


*The largest reflectors in the industry. Reflector dimensions: 38½ in. Long x 29½ in. Wide x 9½ in. Tall*
_I also use light spreaders. I didn't use my light mover, but will be using it next run as well. The movers aren't necessary with the ochos and spreaders, but I think it is always good to have the lights move back and forth a few inches to get better light penetration.
_


----------



## bender420 (Jun 14, 2010)

nothing wrong with always looking for something better. I guess at least from time to time, may be every few round introduce new genetics, pic the keepers and then run them for a bit. LOL that is exactly what both of us are doing already. 

Bro the Casey is getting some serious competition from all three of the other strains. The way GFH grow is the most appealing to me, I do want to pick the cuts already for next round so I could start vegging. So I might have to go just based on the looks here. GFH and G Rom are my number 1 and two at the moment. I just posted some pics, take a look and tell me which two look like keepers, I know pictures ain't much but your input would be valuable. GR and GFH are also have some serious fruit spicy nutty smell.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 14, 2010)

interesting..... hmmm..... I would trim the bottom leaves on the heavy stretchers a little bit more.... that's where the auxin's are really building up on you


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 14, 2010)

TLD, auxins is a new one for me. So do you mean all foliage or just fans? I have removed everything under the screen on the tall tray. You think I should take more off. They are stretching like crazy and I have noticed the internode spacing is finally getting closer now on the mango and papaya (the stretchers)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 14, 2010)

looks good raider! all i will say is i noticed in the pics the leaves at the bottom are all drooped, dunno if thats what hes gettin at or not

as for stretching, is it your first time running the strains? has the PK stretched more than usual?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 15, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> looks good raider! all i will say is i noticed in the pics the leaves at the bottom are all drooped, dunno if thats what hes gettin at or not
> 
> as for stretching, is it your first time running the strains? has the PK stretched more than usual?


I know, I have been taking off bottom leaves everyday. A couple of the pk that are next to the ocd have stretched much more than ever before. I think the reason they stretched so much is because they were too crowded. I took off a large garbage bag full of branches tonight..took me a while. It was a fucked night all the way around. I was filling a res and trimming and didn't notice it was full until it was over flowing all over the floor. Fortunatley the pond liner on the floor made it easy to clean up with the shop vac. I found a damn king snake wedged under my door trying to get in tonight. He had managed to get under the tape, but couldn't get throught the velcro holding on the plastic plastic zipper door. Anyway, I was going to throw him outside, but he wasn't very friendly so he didin't make it. Crazy night for sure. I added the Yellow Bottle Bloom Phat tonight at 5ml per gal along with other nutes and topped of the reserviors. Starting to see pre-buds now. 
Here are a couple pics
.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey raider, bro sorry to hear you had a rough night. WTF was king snake trying to do, it might have been a stoner snake. 

The plants look amazing, I was going to mention the lollipop, but I already know you were gonna do. The current lollipop job looks great, I know you are tired but in a few days you might need to do a bit more aggressive lollipopping, at least for the stretchers. 

You are planning on cutting out the CO2 ~2 weeks before the harvest right?

Nice preflowers and wonderful genetic line up, cannot wait for this round to finish up and see all your finished products.


----------



## PassiveNature (Jun 15, 2010)

calismoke28 said:


> lolloping is when you take of all the bottom foliage from the plant that doesn't get any or much light. all the bud down there just is airy and takes useful nutrients and energy from the top of the pant that is getting good light...
> 
> 
> 
> now my question is how often do you change the water in your reservoirs? once a week or at all?


 Can you effectively take the bottom foliage off if the plant has been flowering for a month already? I notice i am unimpressed with the looks of the vey bottom, and don't think they will be of use.


----------



## PassiveNature (Jun 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> TLD, auxins is a new one for me. So do you mean all foliage or just fans? I have removed everything under the screen on the tall tray. You think I should take more off. They are stretching like crazy and I have noticed the internode spacing is finally getting closer now on the mango and papaya (the stretchers)


 Your papaya is stretching? I have some papaya growing with some gorgeous node spacing...an inch or so apart all the way up the stock. How far away are your lights? I used a cool white, plant/aquarium combo to veg, so i was able to keep the light super close. I think that helped.


----------



## PassiveNature (Jun 15, 2010)

Papaya and mango are the same strain - Nirvana just switched the name - is what I have heard anyway.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 15, 2010)

PassiveNature said:


> Can you effectively take the bottom foliage off if the plant has been flowering for a month already? I notice i am unimpressed with the looks of the vey bottom, and don't think they will be of use.



Well there is not time set in stone for lollipopping, but I think 2 weeks in bloom is a good time to do a very aggressive lollipop. If the strain is a stretcher then another lollipop session might be necessary. 

I am a true believer in lollipopping, with aggressive enough lollipopping you will only end up with high grade nuggets.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Hey raider, bro sorry to hear you had a rough night. WTF was king snake trying to do, it might have been a stoner snake.
> 
> The plants look amazing, I was going to mention the lollipop, but I already know you were gonna do. The current lollipop job looks great, I know you are tired but in a few days you might need to do a bit more aggressive lollipopping, at least for the stretchers.
> 
> ...


Bro, I have lollipopped twice now. I will do one more at the two week mark. It is crazy though, a lot of the lower branches reach the top of the canopy, so last night I was taking 2 foot branches off. I will do a final lollipop though in a few days. Believe it or not, there is light getting to everything at the moment, but I still have a lot of thinning to do. My goal is to leave one or two buds in each square.



PassiveNature said:


> Can you effectively take the bottom foliage off if the plant has been flowering for a month already? I notice i am unimpressed with the looks of the vey bottom, and don't think they will be of use.


 I have taken off crowded branching a month into flower only if I have to. Trimming that late will shock the plant a bit.



PassiveNature said:


> Your papaya is stretching? I have some papaya growing with some gorgeous node spacing...an inch or so apart all the way up the stock. How far away are your lights? I used a cool white, plant/aquarium combo to veg, so i was able to keep the light super close. I think that helped.


This is the third time growing the mango, so I when I say they are stretching more than normal, I mean the node spacing is as much as 3 inches in places. I veg under t-5's and always have. I am sure it is because I let them get too crowded in veg and the were fighting for the light. 



PassiveNature said:


> Papaya and mango are the same strain - Nirvana just switched the name - is what I have heard anyway.


I would believe that, because they look identical. Also, my mango was self idenditified by me. So it could be papaya now that I see how close they look. We will see when the buds start forming.





bender420 said:


> Well there is not time set in stone for lollipopping, but I think 2 weeks in bloom is a good time to do a very aggressive lollipop. If the strain is a stretcher then another lollipop session might be necessary.
> 
> I am a true believer in lollipopping, with aggressive enough lollipopping you will only end up with high grade nuggets.


 I concur. LOL It is much easier to trim those hard dense nugs too than all that pocorn shit if you don't lollipop well enough.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I know, I have been taking off bottom leaves everyday. A couple of the pk that are next to the ocd have stretched much more than ever before. I think the reason they stretched so much is because they were too crowded. I took off a large garbage bag full of branches tonight..took me a while. It was a fucked night all the way around. I was filling a res and trimming and didn't notice it was full until it was over flowing all over the floor. Fortunatley the pond liner on the floor made it easy to clean up with the shop vac. I found a damn king snake wedged under my door trying to get in tonight. He had managed to get under the tape, but couldn't get throught the velcro holding on the plastic plastic zipper door. Anyway, I was going to throw him outside, but he wasn't very friendly so he didin't make it. Crazy night for sure. I added the Yellow Bottle Bloom Phat tonight at 5ml per gal along with other nutes and topped of the reserviors. Starting to see pre-buds now.
> Here are a couple pics
> .View attachment 994386View attachment 994394View attachment 994388View attachment 994389View attachment 994393View attachment 994392View attachment 994391


Theres your answer. Crowding=fighting for light= stretching, auxins= hormones/energy stored in the cell structure of the plant related to plant growth rates and types of growth.

And surprisingly wiki has some good info on auxins...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auxin


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks sick bro. Subscribed.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2010)

So can crowding plants be used in a good way?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 16, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Theres your answer. Crowding=fighting for light= stretching, auxins= hormones/energy stored in the cell structure of the plant related to plant growth rates and types of growth.
> 
> And surprisingly wiki has some good info on auxins...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auxin


Thanks TLD, I appreciate the info and I read up on my new word " auxins" It is always fun to expand my limited growing vocab. I took about half of what you saw in the last pics out last night. I really don't like the stretchy lanky stems, but I will know next time to either shorten veg or use less plants. That damn re-veg really got me off my system this run and some sat in my crowded veg room too long, thus causing the axins to stimulate verticle growth as they faught for light. I will need a lot of bamboo and the screen is almost useless in the mango papaya tray. I am going to stop raising the light, because every time I do they stretch up to it again the next day. There are a few tops that are inches away and seem to be taking it fine. I am assuming it is a combination of the new refelctors, spreaders, and the CO2 that is allowing them to get so close without any burning or bleaching. Hey TLD, while I have you here, do you have any experience with the Orange Crushx NYC Deisel? I am thinking of running the pk and the ocd next run. I have rooted clones now, so I am going to have to decide on strains soon.



Integra21 said:


> Looks sick bro. Subscribed.


Thanks man, and welcome.



whodatnation said:


> So can crowding plants be used in a good way?


If you want tall lanky plants than yes, but I usually try to keep my plants short and stout.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 16, 2010)

You can LST the stretchy plants lightly to pull them down a little bit (to the outside away from the light source and down, opening up the canopy). Start from the highest outer edges and work your way in, should be able to pull the tops down about 5 inches or so. Doing this will allow for better light penetration and air flow. Your plants will feel less crowded, and your auxin movement will focus more on flowering development (creating bud sites) instead of fighting for light/life . I had a similar occurrence over the winter in my flower room. I added a light, and removed two plants all together from the room, and it worked wonders for me.

Im fairly certain that it wouldn't matter what you do, with equal veg time the OCD will always get up above the PK. My advice in regards to that is to just veg the PK a little longer (take the cuttings sooner), and get it into flower first. Veg the OCD a little less (take the cuttings later), and get it into flower second, but also more directly under the lights. About a 3 week separation would even things out a bit. Im assuming it would make for an easier harvest as well.

Im glad you trimmed some more under the canopy. Your plants need the airflow, especially since your administering CO2.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 16, 2010)

This is such great info on auxins. Im soakin it all in over here. Thanks TLD. I just ran into the same situation in my shed but I didnt have any Idea why they stretched so much in just a couple days. Now I know. Reading this also put me at ease a little cause I just found out that 1/2 of my plants were male and I had to lst the remaining plants to fill the tray evenly. Based on what has been said above this should all be due to overcrowding the tray(which was very packed in) and now with 1/2 the plants and more airflow for my co2 to move around I should be much better off. Am I thinking correctly?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 16, 2010)

crowding isn't the only reason for stretching. But my guess it is the most likely cause of RDRFN420's, as I have watched his set up and methods developing over a long period of time. It could be a reason for yours stretching, I honestly couldn't tell you. Most strains also stretch a little when reaching a point in maturation that they are capable of flowering, or propagating anyways, you won't see this with clones, only with seedlings. . I mean really.... there are so many things that play into it, like moonlight for example, the color of the light spectrum that is most prominent during the day, or lights on, distance from light to plant etc. Genetics have a lot to do with it as well, as far as how exactly the cells are arranged, and how they work together to transport the auxin signals.

Im glad you have learned from the link quickrip. I learned from there and many other places about auxin storage, composition, and movement as well. I hope you understand what I mean when I say..... The best advice I could give you or anyone is: "It all always depends, and it is all always up to you." The information is already out there for the most part, and I love helping people find it, as well as love people helping me find it or understand it any better than I already do.

Hopefully removing your males was the solution for that issue for you. You soon shall know


----------



## quickrip (Jun 16, 2010)

Your a good man Loaded Dragon +rep. I'm sure youve got a lot of grows you're watchin currently but if you've ever got the time Id love for you to check out my grow sometime. thxs again for the great link.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is the second time writing this, I am having computer issues. So I raised the screen on the mango/papaya tray about 10" and thinned out a lot. The stretch seems to finally be slowing thank god. I am beat so I am going to have to condense my oroginal update. I will be removing the bloom products from my line up. They are organic and I just added the phat a few days ago and already have slime in my reserviors, so I get to drain them again and clean them out.  The buds are starting to develop. I transfered some clones today to 4: rockwool cubes and worked on my veg room, cleaning trays, pumps and setting up timers etc. I aslo worked on the outdoor girls, thinning out the lower shit and fed. I thinned out a lot more of the mango/papaya tray and seem to getting a decent canopy. It does look funny though with the 3+ foot stems. The stretch really got aout of control for a minute. Anyway, I am beat so I am gonna crash, I will try to give a better update soon.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 18, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> This is the second time writing this, I am having computer issues. So I raised the screen on the mango/papaya tray about 10" and thinned out a lot. The stretch seems to finally be slowing thank god. I am beat so I am going to have to condense my oroginal update. I will be removing the bloom products from my line up. They are organic and I just added the phat a few days ago and already have slime in my reserviors, so I get to drain them again and clean them out.  The buds are starting to develop. I transfered some clones today to 4: rockwool cubes and worked on my veg room, cleaning trays, pumps and setting up timers etc. I aslo worked on the outdoor girls, thinning out the lower shit and fed. I thinned out a lot more of the mango/papaya tray and seem to getting a decent canopy. It does look funny though with the 3+ foot stems. The stretch really got aout of control for a minute. Anyway, I am beat so I am gonna crash, I will try to give a better update soon.
> 
> View attachment 999481View attachment 999480View attachment 999479View attachment 999478View attachment 999477View attachment 999476View attachment 999475View attachment 999474


Great update bro. Your plants are growing very vigorously. The leaves are huge, all the stems even at the top are very thick.

You have been working hard man, get a good night sleep and get back to work tomorrow. 

Best, B


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 18, 2010)

your plants are huge!!!! if your root balls are big enough you should get some huge buds raider!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking beautiful rdrfan, what day are they on?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 18, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Great update bro. Your plants are growing very vigorously. The leaves are huge, all the stems even at the top are very thick.
> 
> You have been working hard man, get a good night sleep and get back to work tomorrow.
> 
> Best, B


Thanks man, yea the stems look stong and healthy. By raising the screen on the one table I might get away with some zip ties instead of bamboo. They are very vigorious man, there are so many new leaves every day. I am just glad they stopped growing 4 to 6" a day in height. That stretch was really out of control. lol It has to be the CO2. I went in during lights off to do some work in the reserviors yesterday and noticed my CO2 monitor was reading 2100ppms and usually is at 600 during lights off, so anyway I had to take the monitor outside and re- calibrate it, not sure why that shit happened. Anyway, sorry starting to ramble. I appreciate the kind words man, I am so stoked for you and your amazing ladies that look like they were cought in a blizzard




HookedOnChronic said:


> your plants are huge!!!! if your root balls are big enough you should get some huge buds raider!!


It's funny that you say that Chronic, I have a pk in the back that didin't reach the screen and only has one main stem left. So I was going to take it out of the tray and when I went to pick it up the roots had grown so much that I moved to other pots next to it. Basicallly the rockwool is saturated with roots now. So I left that one in there and it will have minimal light, so it will be interesting to see how dense the bud gets without much light.



BlackRoses said:


> Looking beautiful rdrfan, what day are they on?


Thank you BR, I think today is day 13 so the pics were day 12..something like that.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 18, 2010)

those are a good 3 or 4 feet tall right?

im interested in the Orange crush x diesel


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes the Mango and Papaya is over 4' the tallest are 53 inches. The ocd are 3 ft tall and the pk range from 2'-3'. I am excited about the ocd too, the stcks are huge and the palnts are very vigorous. I have decided that next run will be a tray of pk and tray of ocd.


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Jun 19, 2010)

raider thats a great set up ! I like the way its all compact with easy access,im intrested in how the Mango turns out, i grew a mango last year and got nearly 3.5 oz from one plant. Its one of my favourite smokes. Good luck and respect from england. peace.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 19, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks man, yea the stems look stong and healthy. By raising the screen on the one table I might get away with some zip ties instead of bamboo. They are very vigorious man, there are so many new leaves every day. I am just glad they stopped growing 4 to 6" a day in height. That stretch was really out of control. lol It has to be the CO2. I went in during lights off to do some work in the reserviors yesterday and noticed my CO2 monitor was reading 2100ppms and usually is at 600 during lights off, so anyway I had to take the monitor outside and re- calibrate it, not sure why that shit happened. Anyway, sorry starting to ramble. I appreciate the kind words man, I am so stoked for you and your amazing ladies that look like they were cought in a blizzard



Hey bro, thanks for the kind words. Good call on raising the screen, all the poking should be avoided as much as possible.

Lucky you caught the CO2 being on at night, keep an eye on it from now on. 

You probably in the optimal range of light, nutes, water, the only thing missing from the equation was the CO2. Once you put that it, the ladies just toooooook off.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 19, 2010)

dirtydaztrundell said:


> raider thats a great set up ! I like the way its all compact with easy access,im intrested in how the Mango turns out, i grew a mango last year and got nearly 3.5 oz from one plant. Its one of my favourite smokes. Good luck and respect from england. peace.


Thank you, I appreciate the compliments. The mango is a great strain. I got just about the same yield as you from it the last 2 runs. I really enjoy the heavy couch lock high I get from of too.


bender420 said:


> Hey bro, thanks for the kind words. Good call on raising the screen, all the poking should be avoided as much as possible.
> 
> Lucky you caught the CO2 being on at night, keep an eye on it from now on.
> 
> You probably in the optimal range of light, nutes, water, the only thing missing from the equation was the CO2. Once you put that it, the ladies just toooooook off.


thanks man. The co2 wasn't on during the lights out, the monitor was just geaked for some reason. I just had to take it out and re-calibrated it. I check it every day so I think I caught it right away.
oh and what do you mean poking? Sorry I can't figure out what you mean. LOL


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, nothing crazy to report thankfully. The stretch seems to have winded down and now the buds are starting to form.  The ph in the reserviors has been drifting up, so I have to bring it back to 5.8 evry other day. Other than that everything seem sto be moving along fine. I am going to continue to top off the res until the end of week three( next week). That means next weekend I will have some work, taking out the reserviors and cleaning them. I will start the budxl next week so I want to have a fresh reservior of water. I picked up a bad ass air pump today and added two large air stones to each res. That was the one thing I was missing. I did raise the lights in a few inches, but theere are buds within 6" of the lights that seem to be doing great. I have to attribute the tolerance to the CO2 and maybe the light spreaders have a bit to do with it as well. 
The babies are doing good, but again the rockwool seems to raise the ph, so I have to keep an eye on the levels. 
Here are some pics:
_*The PK*_
  

*The OCD*
 


_*The mango and papaya*_



*This is the tray of ocd and pk-the ocd is the taller one's on the left*


----------



## quickrip (Jun 19, 2010)

We did flip on the exact same day bro. Shit is lookin great.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the compliments. The mango is a great strain. I got just about the same yield as you from it the last 2 runs. I really enjoy the heavy couch lock high I get from of too.
> 
> thanks man. The co2 wasn't on during the lights out, the monitor was just geaked for some reason. I just had to take it out and re-calibrated it. I check it every day so I think I caught it right away.
> oh and what do you mean poking? Sorry I can't figure out what you mean. LOL


ohh ok, I thoughts the CO2 was on at lights out. 
I meant if you had to poke some bamboo sticks to support some colas, it would damage the roots when you are poking the stick. Sorry bro I wasn't clear.

Did you read jberry and my discussion in my thread, apparently the NPK on the H&G are wrong, that is according to someone at H&G. So my comments about the ratio are worthless just like the false ratios on the bottle.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 20, 2010)

quickrip said:


> We did flip on the exact same day bro. Shit is lookin great.


Sweet man, it is always fun to be on the same schedule as a buddy. Thanks!



bender420 said:


> ohh ok, I thoughts the CO2 was on at lights out.
> I meant if you had to poke some bamboo sticks to support some colas, it would damage the roots when you are poking the stick. Sorry bro I wasn't clear.
> 
> Did you read jberry and my discussion in my thread, apparently the NPK on the H&G are wrong, that is according to someone at H&G. So my comments about the ratio are worthless just like the false ratios on the bottle.


Yea, my bad. I guess I didn't explain that very well. The CO2 in the room during lights out has been settling to between 4-600ppm. It wasn't actually that high, my meter was reading wrong. I am not sure why, but there is a re-calibration method if the meter is off. I hope it doesn't happen again.
I did read that about the h&g, I also saw the disclaimer by the poster that the rep didin't seem to know much. I would hope that the labels aren't completley wrong, but hey you never know. I also was told by the hydro shop owner friend of mine that she didn't use the top booster. I usually only run it for about 5 days, but that could explain why I end up with some burnt tips around week 6. Hmm, somthing to watch for anyway. Thanks for the tip on the bamboo. I get it now . I usually try and put them in at the edge of the pot, so I don;t damage the roots more than I have to. I am hoping I can get by without them though.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 20, 2010)

So I thought I would throw up an update on my 5 outdoor plants. They seem to be doing well now. The mango, chemD, and kimo blackberry all started to flower for minute with the weather issues. So, it is good to see that they are back on track. The Blue Dream defintaley is at home outside. I have pruned most of the bottom branches and thinned out the middle of all of them. Right now I am just feeding with Maxsea evrey other watering.



*The Ladies*


*Mango*


*Blue Dream*
 

*Ed's Super Bud*
**

*Chem D*


*Kimo x Blackberry Dynamite*


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> So I thought I would throw up an update on my 5 outdoor plants. They seem to be doing well now. The mango, chemD, and kimo blackberry all started to flower for minute with the weather issues. So, it is good to see that they are back on track. The Blue Dream defintaley is at home outside. I have pruned most of the bottom branches and thinned out the middle of all of them. Right now I am just feeding with Maxsea evrey other watering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are gonna be some trees. Aparently Mango is An outdoor plant. Because of its fast growth and height. Im glad your doing one this year because i am not. And i wanted to see how it would do. Your in cali tho and im in BC. Now the only problem is the rain up here and earlyer frost. Purple Kush cannot handle the stress up here. We grow alot of timewarp and Ak. 
What medium are you using for that?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 20, 2010)

Dam nice looking plants raider!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, first time outside, so I appreciate the compliments


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 20, 2010)

well raider you never fail to disapoint, i just smoked some of my home made oil i made a year ago and im fuckin stoned out of my mind haha

your indoor blows my mind for 2 weeks, thats awesome! 

ill try to find a camera for my lil skunk lady to show u my outdoor attempt

that kimo x blackberry dynamite sounds insane!!, save me a nug


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 21, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Those are gonna be some trees. Aparently Mango is An outdoor plant. Because of its fast growth and height. Im glad your doing one this year because i am not. And i wanted to see how it would do. Your in cali tho and im in BC. Now the only problem is the rain up here and earlyer frost. Purple Kush cannot handle the stress up here. We grow alot of timewarp and Ak.
> What medium are you using for that?


I am curious too to see what the mango does outside. I am skipping it indoors next run, but if the ocd doesn't impress, I will cut some clones off my outdoor mango and bring it back in. I can tell you, so far I am not impressed with the papaya. Yea, probably pretty tough to grow a sativa dominate up there in BC. 
I am using 7 bags botinicare and one bag of organics alive in each 100 gal smart pot.


HookedOnChronic said:


> well raider you never fail to disapoint, i just smoked some of my home made oil i made a year ago and im fuckin stoned out of my mind haha
> 
> your indoor blows my mind for 2 weeks, thats awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks brotha, I really appreciate the compliment. I am stoked on how the buds look this early too. They are way bigger than I have had yet. Yea man, that Kimo blackberry cross is an interesting one. That plant vegged for a month indoors before I put it out. I was going to run indoors, but it seems to be a very slow strain so I figured I would put her outside. It is a bushy bitch and grows wider than tall. I am also excited about the Blue Dream outside too man, it seems to be thriving in the sunshine. At this point the BD and the Ed's super bud are the biggest looking plants outside, but the Chem D is trying to catch up.
Yea man lets see the lil skunk girl.


----------



## irieboy (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey raiderfan, I dont know how i missed this thread but i caught up! Everything looks awesome, I have a few questions...what size trays are those? What temps did you veg with, and what do you expect as far as yield?? I just started 2 4x4 trays on 4" rockwools, with a 4x4 coco mat, so im just trying to see how we both end up seeing as we are using different mediums, thanks man and again much props on the grow!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 21, 2010)

irieboy said:


> Hey raiderfan, I dont know how i missed this thread but i caught up! Everything looks awesome, I have a few questions...what size trays are those? What temps did you veg with, and what do you expect as far as yield?? I just started 2 4x4 trays on 4" rockwools, with a 4x4 coco mat, so im just trying to see how we both end up seeing as we are using different mediums, thanks man and again much props on the grow!


Thanks for the compliment man. I am using 4 x 4 trays. I vegged at 75-80 degrees. I am expecting 2-3 lbs, but this is my first time with this set-up, so I really am not sure where I will end up on total yield. Are you using the large cubes? I am curious to see how well the Rockwell works compared to the coco.up


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 21, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Those are gonna be some trees. Aparently Mango is An outdoor plant. Because of its fast growth and height. Im glad your doing one this year because i am not. And i wanted to see how it would do. Your in cali tho and im in BC. Now the only problem is the rain up here and earlyer frost. Purple Kush cannot handle the stress up here. We grow alot of timewarp and Ak.
> What medium are you using for that?


PK handles the frost like a champ......


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 23, 2010)

So it is day 17 now and the pk looks bigger than I have ever seen it this soon. The OCD looks fenominal. I can't wait to see those buds grow. The Mango and Papaya look alright, but I am not really impressed with the canopy. Anyway, like I said I am not running either again anytime soon. 
I also am having some gnat issues so I have been spraying with sucra sheild, drenching with GOGnats and Azamax to combat them. It looks like the numbers are decreasing everyday. 
I have been feeding with H&G A/B, root excel, multi zime, cal-mag. The ppms are at 800 and the ph at 5.8.

Here are some pics

_*The PK*_

*The OCD*

*The Mango *

*The papaya*

*PK & OCD*

*Papaya & Mango*


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking great! Keep it up!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 23, 2010)

This is my outside mango that appears to have pre-flowers. I am not sure what the deal is with it. Anyone with outdoor experience that has any ideas, would be appreciated. This started to flower and then finally went back to veg and has been growing new growth with normal leaves and now I see this. 
Anyway, not sure what is goin on.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

This shit looks sick. And that outdoor selection you have is the est group I've seen put together. Cant wait to see all of these girls take off.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Looking great! Keep it up!


Thanks Whodatnation! I appreciate the compliment.



Integra21 said:


> This shit looks sick. And that outdoor selection you have is the est group I've seen put together. Cant wait to see all of these girls take off.


Thanks Integra! I am anxious to see the outdoor ladies take off and how each one does. I took down oak tree branches today that were blocking sunlight to the Blackberry Kimo and the Chem D. I hope to see them catch up to the Super Bud and Blue Dream. I still am not sure what to do about the pre-flowers on the Mango though. I guess I will just let it go. I do have some extra PK and OCD babies that I could put out in her place, but they would be way behind now.


----------



## norcalikilla (Jun 24, 2010)

hey raider, i was wondering really quickly about the ph at 5.8. why did you decide to keep it so low? thanks bud

nCk


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 24, 2010)

I always keep it 5.8. In hydro with any inert media the ph needs to be lower. In my experience 5.8 works best. I actually try to stay under that and range from 5.6 - 5.8.


----------



## Barron (Jun 24, 2010)

Great journal! Subscribed...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 25, 2010)

Barron said:


> Great journal! Subscribed...


Thanks and welcome


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 25, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> hey raider, i was wondering really quickly about the ph at 5.8. why did you decide to keep it so low? thanks bud
> 
> nCk


 Yeah, I agree with Raider. Its pretty common paractice in hydro to keep your ph in that range. I always adjust mine to 5.7 and let it drift up to 6.0 and then adjust it back down. That woks great for me.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 25, 2010)

I had a bit of an issue last night. I checked my remote temp/hum monitor at 11:30 last night and the hunidity and temps were very high. My mpower strip that I had the AC and Dehum connected to blew. So I ran new wires into to the room and connected each to their own. While I was in there I took the lids off the reserviors to notice that the gunk from the bloom product had turned into a slimy sludge. So I drained both reserviors and cleaned them along witht the pumps and air stones and refilled. I adjusted to 850ppm and added the budxl. Tonight the humidity is at 40% and temps at 83. 

Here's spme pics

_*The OCD*_
*

* 
_*The PK*_
_**_

_*The Mango*_
_**_

_*The Papaya*_


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2010)

Hell yeah!

still triumphing over all the little things that go on, 

Great Job!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 25, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> still triumphing over all the little things that go on,
> 
> Great Job!


Thank you my friend. Something I have come to realize is this there is always something and there is no such thing as a fail safe system.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 26, 2010)

Those are looking very nice rdrfan,
I'm also having temp issues even though my room is lit at night.. 

+Rep!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks BR. I run my lights at night too, but temps stay between 80 & 87. I would normally be freaked out by mid 80's temps, but with the co2 I am good to go. I will have to hop over and check out your journal.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am feeding at 950 ppm's now. The OCD is off the charts. I only have four of them and wish I had a whole tray, because they look so good. The pk is larger than I have seen it at this point before and frosty as ever already. The Mango/papaya is pretty much a dissapointent so far. They stretched so mych I can't get enough light to the edges and they look thin and scraggly compared to the ocd and pk. The good news is that I get to look forward to growing the ocd and pk alone next round. 
I have 12 of each of the pk and ocd in veg now for a couple weeks and they look great in the 6" rockwool cubes. I will have to take a pic.
For the outdoor ladies, I started brewing my own teas and they seem to like the tea. I will try and post some pics of them too. My dog did get inside the fence and flattened the kimo Blackberry, but I staked her up and she seems to be recovering.

Here are some pics of the indoor ladies.

*OCD*
**

*PK
***

*Papaya*


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 29, 2010)

The papaya/mango will stretch more because they are a strong sativa cross. You can just see it in those leaves, don't worry, your buds will get good and fat in time. Don't be surprised if they take a few weeks longer than your other plants to crop. If you can still work around that screen move them to the outside of the light to the edges of the garden, if you haven't already. That way you can get your light lower to your smaller plants without burning your larger plants. They will get plenty of light and they should be fine as long as your lamps are staying cool.

But two strains flowering at different times isn't a bad thing in my opinion. A break between trimming is nice.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have run the mango a couple of times already, it was my understanding that the papaya was a similar( if not the same) strain. The mango has always finished at 8 weeks, but you may be right. Maye the papaya will take longer. It is a indica though as is the mango. It is early though, we will see how that tray turns out. Thanks for the advice though man.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 29, 2010)

anytime my friend.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 29, 2010)

how does the OCD smell?

looks top notch as always raider. happy tokin


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> how does the OCD smell?
> 
> looks top notch as always raider. happy tokin


It has a sweet deisel smell. Thanks


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking sick raider. Love the way the girls are looking. Keep up the fantastic work. I just updated mine too, if you have time to check it out.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 29, 2010)

Sooo frosty already. Your a pro man. Just shows how far I have to go to get things dailed in. Your grows are an inspiration Raider Great work!


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 29, 2010)

fuck idk how I didnt catch this earlier.. so I had to light up some pk and read through what I missed and now Im scribed 
the pk's definitely looking frostier and fatter this round and the ocd looks fucking ridiculous too!
outdoor's lookin good too. how are those early bloomers doing now?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking sick raider. Love the way the girls are looking. Keep up the fantastic work. I just updated mine too, if you have time to check it out.


Thank you integra, I will jump over and check you out.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Sooo frosty already. Your a pro man. Just shows how far I have to go to get things dailed in. Your grows are an inspiration Raider Great work!


Thanks bud, yea I am impressed too with the early development. I should have been running co2 all along. Your ladies look good man and will get better every round. I appreciate the kind words man.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> fuck idk how I didnt catch this earlier.. so I had to light up some pk and read through what I missed and now Im scribed
> the pk's definitely looking frostier and fatter this round and the ocd looks fucking ridiculous too!
> outdoor's lookin good too. how are those early bloomers doing now?


hey B, thanks for stopping by bro and for the props. It's awesome to see your outdoor coming along. The mango is the only one that hasn't fully re-vegged, but she is almost back on track.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking real good raider.... You have some rapid bud development going there..... Like the outdoor operation. Only wish I lived somewhere where conditions were closer to ideal....... Keep it up there....


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 30, 2010)

Late but here, girls are all looking great. All these outdoor grows make me jealous...damn enclosed locked facility law. Subd.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 30, 2010)

As promised here some pics of the outdoor and what's going on in the veg room.


From front to back Mango Kush, Blue Dream, Ed's Super Bud, Chem Dog, Kimo x Blue Dnamite x Backberry



The veg room, the top is the ocd and the bottom is pk


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 30, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking real good raider.... You have some rapid bud development going there..... Like the outdoor operation. Only wish I lived somewhere where conditions were closer to ideal....... Keep it up there....


Thank you Wonder, good to see you back at it. I really am enjoying the outdoor project. Making the teas is a trip too and the plants seem to love it. I put it on my veggy garden too and the plants are exploding.



Someguy15 said:


> Late but here, girls are all looking great. All these outdoor grows make me jealous...damn enclosed locked facility law. Subd.


Thanks man and welcome. I know we are very fortunate here in Cali as far as the marijauna laws go, but we do make up for it in taxes. lol


----------



## bender420 (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy Dunkin Judo Snap Chops. Dude your indoor girls look better than ever, the looks fucking nuts man, just wonderful.

Man your outdoor plants are growing like champions, very healthy and clean, superb man.

Your veg station looks super clean and the internode spacing looks marvelous. 

Great work inside out man, cheers.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 1, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Holy Dunkin Judo Snap Chops. Dude your indoor girls look better than ever, the looks fucking nuts man, just wonderful.
> 
> Man your outdoor plants are growing like champions, very healthy and clean, superb man.
> 
> ...


lmao Bender! Haven't seen you for minute. Good to see you brotha. Thanks for the compliments my friend.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a quick pic update. I can't believe I am already tying up leaning buds this soon 

*PK*
*




*






*OCD*
*




*






*mango*
*




*

*papaya*


----------



## bender420 (Jul 2, 2010)

No fucking questions man, this is gonna be your best run thus far. 
Your plants look like you are on Day 35+. Excellent work. 

BTW what is OCD?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 2, 2010)

bender420 said:


> No fucking questions man, this is gonna be your best run thus far.
> Your plants look like you are on Day 35+. Excellent work.
> 
> BTW what is OCD?


I hope you are right. Thanks. The OCD is Orange Crush x NYC Deisel


----------



## bender420 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bro I know I am right on this one. The pictures look incredible, it would be a very silly misfortune if this round don't kick all the previous rounds' ass.

Cool I thought it was OC x D, but wasn't sure.

I am not one of those that push shit, but Raider bro, I ought to tell you to go on a hunt for Grape Romulan, it looks incredible, yields great, amazing flavor, crazy potency. I tried a tincy wincy piece that fell off on day 49. I just hung it in my room, I tried it today and what a fucking kick in the head grape rom is. Immediate onset followed by a constant slow build up.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quick Bump for the new page. 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just a quick pic update. I can't believe I am already tying up leaning buds this soon
> 
> *PK*
> *
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2010)

absolutely fantastic! gooooooood job brotha! what are your co2 levels lookin like?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 2, 2010)

day 26??, holy tits as bender already covered.... so much frost and weight!!!!

OCD looks nuts bro, wish i could try a nug


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 2, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Bro I know I am right on this one. The pictures look incredible, it would be a very silly misfortune if this round don't kick all the previous rounds' ass.
> 
> Cool I thought it was OC x D, but wasn't sure.
> 
> I am not one of those that push shit, but Raider bro, I ought to tell you to go on a hunt for Grape Romulan, it looks incredible, yields great, amazing flavor, crazy potency. I tried a tincy wincy piece that fell off on day 49. I just hung it in my room, I tried it today and what a fucking kick in the head grape rom is. Immediate onset followed by a constant slow build up.


Thanks my friend. I really appreciate it an,d I am am blown away by the early development. It is hard to believe that the buds just started forming a couple weeks ago. I will definatly be on the look out for the GR. It looks amazing and if it is that good than it is a no brainer. If the OCD's quality is good I may have found a strain to run for while. It is starting to get a citrus smell. Man I am so jelous that you are almost harvesting, I wish we lived close enough to sit down and swap bowls.




whodatnation said:


> absolutely fantastic! gooooooood job brotha! what are your co2 levels lookin like?


Thanks you brotha. I have my co2 monito/controller set at 1450 ppm which, when it shuts off the levels contiue to drift up to over 1500 ppms. The controler is connected to a timer that shuts off every half hour for 15 mins and ofcourse durning the lights out period.




HookedOnChronic said:


> day 26??, holy tits as bender already covered.... so much frost and weight!!!!
> OCD looks nuts bro, wish i could try a nug


 Thanks man, like I told bender, I wish we could all hang out and share meds.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to compare the pk to last round. I have to credit the CO2 for the difference, but these pics put it into perspective.

*This is day 26 this round*







*Day 27 last round*


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2010)

Love it. thanks


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 2, 2010)

wow! the OCD looks like its gonna have an incredible yield, is it lookin that way to you?

those colas are massive for 26th day

and the comparison pic rocks! im stoned just puffed some 'sour diesel' so its called, reallllly potent and nice lookin


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 2, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Love it. thanks


For sure 



HookedOnChronic said:


> wow! the OCD looks like its gonna have an incredible yield, is it lookin that way to you?
> 
> those colas are massive for 26th day
> 
> and the comparison pic rocks! im stoned just puffed some 'sour diesel' so its called, reallllly potent and nice lookin


Yea, those ocd buds are the size of most finished buds last round. Should yield very nicely. Sour diesel is good stuff man, I am smoking on some blue cheese myself right now.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 3, 2010)

wayyy bigger this round man, even before looking at the comparison you posted I could tell from memory that the PK was def bigger.

just noticed in the title, Flo-PK, what is that bro?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

bender420 said:


> wayyy bigger this round man, even before looking at the comparison you posted I could tell from memory that the PK was def bigger.
> 
> just noticed in the title, Flo-PK, what is that bro?


Lol, that is ebb and flow short hand. I put ebb & flo


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 3, 2010)

Love the fruit cocktail bro.. Growing Mango's and Papaya


----------



## quickrip (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Raider how high do you fill your tray with water. Do you cover the croutons or 1/2 way or what? Curious cause I feel that my plants are rootbound and next round I want somewhere for them to go outside of the cubes. I like the idea of sticking with the same medium all the way down. I noticed in boomers jornal you said youre gonna keep the next round in 4" cubes. be careful that you have good support cause they will be very top heavy. You could stack onto a slab or cut out 6" cubes to fit the 4"ers inside. just a thought. I know you will do it right whatever method you choose.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL I am an idiot, I thought may be you found out that your PK was a cross with DJ Short's flo.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 3, 2010)

How are you using that Can Filter? Is it to exhaust or intake air? If you're exhausting, I'd recommend cutting that pre-filter off to maximize airflow. Major props dude! The setup is looking great, and you're sure to have some happy gals in there.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Love the fruit cocktail bro.. Growing Mango's and Papaya


 Lol thanks, there is a bit of a fruit cocktail going on


quickrip said:


> Hey Raider how high do you fill your tray with water. Do you cover the croutons or 1/2 way or what? Curious cause I feel that my plants are rootbound and next round I want somewhere for them to go outside of the cubes. I like the idea of sticking with the same medium all the way down. I noticed in boomers jornal you said youre gonna keep the next round in 4" cubes. be careful that you have goodi support cause they will be very top heavy. You could stack onto a slab or cut out 6" cubes to fit the 4"ers inside. just a thought. I know you will do it right whatever method you choose.


The fill line is right below the top of the croutons. I could probably get away with more croutons as the do wick from another. If I do use the croutons next round I will put them in large net pots or the square plastic pots with the mesh bottoms. I will see how big the root base got this time to determine what size pot I will need. The roots are all entangled and I would have liked to pull a couple runts, but when I tried to pull the pots out the adjacent pots moved. 


bender420 said:


> LOL I am an idiot, I thought may be you found out that your PK was a cross with DJ Short's flo.


 Lol that actually might be a good cross, but no, I just have the same old pk


mouthmeetsoap said:


> How are you using that Can Filter? Is it to exhaust or intake air? If you're exhausting, I'd recommend cutting that pre-filter off to maximize airflow. Major props dude! The setup is looking great, and you're sure to have some happy gals in there.


 I actually just have that filter scrubbing the air. It exhaust straight up to the ceiling. This pulls the co2 off the floor and expels it back up to the top of the room. I also have 3 more 12 inch fans on the floor facing straight up. The three oscilating fans on the walls keep the air swirling around the room and are blowing over the top of the canopy. The filter does work and per my size of room circulated the air about every 60 secs. There is no odor in the room, I have to put my nose right on the buds and squeeze to smell.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jul 3, 2010)

Good call on the re-veg. Not enough people do this. I've seen accelerated growth from re-veged plants too. 

Been watching since the last journal, finally decided to give you the props you definitely deserve. Great grows!!! 

How do you like the mango? I've always wanted to breed that with my Lemon strain, then add some Hash Plant into the mix. Sound good in my head but they don't always turn out so great in reality.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 3, 2010)

Man, this is damn near perfect! I will merely be a spectator now, and try to learn a thing or two.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

ColaFarmer said:


> Good call on the re-veg. Not enough people do this. I've seen accelerated growth from re-veged plants too.
> 
> Been watching since the last journal, finally decided to give you the props you definitely deserve. Great grows!!!
> 
> How do you like the mango? I've always wanted to breed that with my Lemon strain, then add some Hash Plant into the mix. Sound good in my head but they don't always turn out so great in reality.


 Thank you, I appreciate the comments. I like the mango, it is one of my favorite buds to smoke that I have right now. However I have to cut back to growing two strains at a time so each tray is one strain. So I went with the ocd and pk. I do have a mango outside that I can clone off if I change my mind. Lol crossing with the lemon and skunk might be an awesome idea since the mango is mostly indica. I say go for it. Thanks again for stopping in and for the compliment.


mouthmeetsoap said:


> Man, this is damn near perfect! I will merely be a spectator now, and try to learn a thing or two.


welcome mouth, I appreciate the kind words. If you have any questions, just ask bro.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

So I went to my hydro store and picked up some 9" square baskets. I decided I am going to put the 4" rw cubes in the baskets with the mini cubes. Here is the cool thing though, I picked up 250L of aqua flakes for 125 bucks ): . I guess they were over stocked and may have even miss labeled, but I asked if they were sure they had it marked right and they said yes. It was marked at 179 with 30% off. That will last me a long time for sure. I am super stoked on this find.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jul 3, 2010)

It's a "pure"(how pure truly, I don't know) Lemon Sativa x G-13= Lemon G. Not the more common cross that includes OG kush. 
The Hash Plant would hopefully (in theory) bump up the resin content which has worked for me in the past. 

The "mango" does look hairy scary, but that "OCD" is SICK! I can see why you choose those two out of the bunch. I don't feel anything needs to be said about the "Purple Kush", the proof is in the pictures.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

ColaFarmer said:


> It's a "pure"(how pure truly, I don't know) Lemon Sativa x G-13= Lemon G. Not the more common cross that includes OG kush.
> The Hash Plant would hopefully (in theory) bump up the resin content which has worked for me in the past.
> 
> The "mango" does look hairy scary, but that "OCD" is SICK! I can see why you choose those two out of the bunch. I don't feel anything needs to be said about the "Purple Kush", the proof is in the pictures.


Yea, I it is hard to let the mango go, but so far I am very impressed with the ocd. You cross sounds perfect. The Mango is doing so much better than the papaya I have. I am really bummed about the papaya, seems like it is a waste of space to be honest. The mango however is doing it's thing.


I added the top booster tonight to the res to start feeding tomorrow. I also upped the ppm's to 1250/ EC is 2520 and ph is at 5.6 tonight. Res temps are 74 deg.

_*4 Week Update*_
*PK*










*OCD*














*Mango*









*papaya*
*




*

*These are the new baskets*









[QUOTE


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 3, 2010)

Holy shit. Those look sick. I dont get to say this much, but I wish mine looked as good as yours. My quality is up there, but that bud structure at 4 weeks is insane. Im gona have to look into some of that ocd. Keep up the fantastic work. I cant wait to see how they look in a couple of weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHH! good shit!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Holy shit. Those look sick. I dont get to say this much, but I wish mine looked as good as yours. My quality is up there, but that bud structure at 4 weeks is insane. Im gona have to look into some of that ocd. Keep up the fantastic work. I cant wait to see how they look in a couple of weeks.


That is a huge compliment, because I have seen your talents. Thanks



whodatnation said:


> AHHHHHHHHH! good shit!


Thanks bro


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sold on the OCD. That's amazing for only being about half way done.

Keep it up!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing genetics man, sweet sweet looking herbs right there


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 5, 2010)

Day 30

_*OCD*_
*












*


_*PK*_
*








*

_*Mango/papaya*_


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 5, 2010)

*droooling*


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> *droooling*


Me too


----------



## sagensour (Jul 6, 2010)

Lookin bangin Raider. I just used the whole H&G line last run in coco and had wonderful results. I never go bad. I'll try other things every now and then but this snake oil is insane,huh? I pick up a couple PK plants and hardend them off. Have you seen them outdoor yet?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks brotha. Yea man, I have decided to take the lab coat off and let h&g do the research. I haven't gone wrong when I stick to the schedule. 
I haven't run the pk outdoors, but my buddy is growing one of my clones and I am wishing I had put one out now.


----------



## sagensour (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe Ill snag some pics, hes above sac and Im below so I dont get out there but once a week. Anyways, looks great. Peace,SS


----------



## quickrip (Jul 6, 2010)

So imrpessive raider. Look like week 6 or so already!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 7, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Maybe Ill snag some pics, hes above sac and Im below so I dont get out there but once a week. Anyways, looks great. Peace,SS


Ye Bro for sure, I would love to check them out. Thanks


quickrip said:


> So imrpessive raider. Look like week 6 or so already!


I appreciate it quick. I am pulling for you on the mite issue your having.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow dude, you are killin it son. taking shit to a whole nther level. Looks like your PK is 2 weeks from chop, damn dog.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wow dude, you are killin it son. taking shit to a whole nther level. Looks like your PK is 2 weeks from chop, damn dog.


Thanks B. It's kind of crazy, I am crossing my fingers that I don't run into any issues. Everything is going so smooth right now. Your girls look amazing, I look at your pics in awe.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you and you welcome brotha. I look at your girls in awe man. 

Next round I am going to run all G Rom under 2x400, I am hoping that it will be my best run.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Thank you and you welcome brotha. I look at your girls in awe man.
> 
> Next round I am going to run all G Rom under 2x400, I am hoping that it will be my best run.


I have no doubt it will be. You just keep getting better and with those genetics, you will have a bomb add run.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> It's kind of crazy, I am crossing my fingers that I don't run into any issues. Everything is going so smooth right now.


You know I knew I shouldn't have said anything, everytime I say everything is going smooth something goes wrong. Tonight I found a leaf with some PM so I started looking deaper into the canopy and sure enough it is a leaf here and there throughout the room on every strain. So, ' big sigh' now I get to try and battle powdery mildew for 3 and 1/2 weeks. I have some green cure, which I usually apply early in flower and in veg. I didn't this round for some reason..dumb ass. My humidity runs from 40% - 50% and I have major airflow( which is why the pm is scattered throughout the room. I am going to spray the green cure in the morning right before the lights shut off I guess. I don't want to spray them now with lights on. I have been reading and found some stuff called Eagle 20 that is systemic and kill the pm in the plant. Green cure claims the same thing, but I have heard that it only controls it in other threads. I am wondering now if my vegging girls have pm spores in them since I cloned right before the switch. I am so fuckin bummed right now. I haven't dealt with pm before, so this is a first for me. I know there are a lot of remiedies and I have read for hours on milk, baking soda etc, but I am hoping the green cure will get me through this run and I am thinking about ordering the eagle 20 for the babies. Anyone that has some real experience with pm, please share your experience( Bender) lol I know you have dealt with pm in your room, what worked best for you? How did you irraticate it from the strain? 
Anyway, I was hoping for a great update, but hey I get to learn another lesson.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2010)

I mentioned the potassium bicarbonate already, but be careful with the concentration..... but nematodes is something you may want to think about as well. Both as introducing fungi such as powdery mildew, and acting as a predator against the introducing nematodes and powdery mildew itself (systemic). You mentioned it was just after you took clones. Did you seal the wounds on the plants? If not, the door was wide open . Green cure is a fairly effective product. Its efficacy is somewhat based on which type of PM you have there.

I would treat the clones your vegging as well. as a precaution. If your seeing the start of reproductive spore patches, the plants have already been infected for at least a week. Different kinds of PM reproduce and thrive in different climates, but none of them like freezing temps, . Lucky you've caught it now.... one spray treatment with additional climate control, and you may not see it return before harvest. The spores will sit all around in your room, so I wouldn't put another batch in until the room has been completely sanitized after you harvest. Sanitize, Freeze Out, Sanitize, and you should be good to go.

Neem oil is also a quick way to quarantine the spores and get them off the leaves surfaces as well.

Oh and tip- make sure to get in where the petioles meet the main stalk real good, .


----------



## bender420 (Jul 8, 2010)

Not even a worry Raider bro, dealing with PM should be no big issue, especially that you have a separate grow room now.

TLD covered pretty much everything. Here are some of my thoughts in a nutshell. 

At this point your only two options are Green Cure and Potassium Bicarbonate. I tried all the various things you mentioned which you have been reading, green cure seems to keep the PM at bay for the most part, well at least for the strain of PM I have. 

Your humidity seems to be in a very good range, but the humidity you are measuring is most likely the general RH, however the local humidity in the dense canopy region might be getting really high. I know you got a lot of air flow but if possible add some more fans on pointing to the sides of the canopy.

TLD covered all the precautionary issues, follow those and you will be good.

Your plants grew a lot more than suspected and the canopy density is probably the highest it has ever been before. I know you are too deep in the bloom for some canopy thinning, but for future that might be a good thing on top of lollipopping.

As long as you can keep the PM to a very low level you will be OK. When I first got it I thought it was the end of the world, but I have learned that every growers experiences it, most of the growers deal with it every grow.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Not even a worry Raider bro, dealing with PM should be no big issue, especially that you have a separate grow room now.
> 
> TLD covered pretty much everything. Here are some of my thoughts in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


Knew I forgot one of the essentials. ESSENTIAL. make way better use of your CO2 and red and far red spectral PAR.

so air is pulled down into the area you trimmed earlier in the grow some pointed towards the base of the plants, some angled up a bit more into the bottom layer of your canopy, the air currents will clash, mix, swirl, and its really an amazing thing my man.... when Im not so tired... I would like to write more about it, if you don't mind?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 8, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I mentioned the potassium bicarbonate already, but be careful with the concentration..... but nematodes is something you may want to think about as well. Both as introducing fungi such as powdery mildew, and acting as a predator against the introducing nematodes and powdery mildew itself (systemic). You mentioned it was just after you took clones. Did you seal the wounds on the plants? If not, the door was wide open . Green cure is a fairly effective product. Its efficacy is somewhat based on which type of PM you have there.
> 
> I would treat the clones your vegging as well. as a precaution. If your seeing the start of reproductive spore patches, the plants have already been infected for at least a week. Different kinds of PM reproduce and thrive in different climates, but none of them like freezing temps, . Lucky you've caught it now.... one spray treatment with additional climate control, and you may not see it return before harvest. The spores will sit all around in your room, so I wouldn't put another batch in until the room has been completely sanitized after you harvest. Sanitize, Freeze Out, Sanitize, and you should be good to go.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I just went down to spray before lights out and hot blacked out, so I will be going back down after my coffee with my green light. 
One of the fears I have is getting the buds wet, but I guess I don't have choice tight?. I will hit them with the green cure for now and add a couple more fans. It's already like a wind tunnel in there. I will focus on petioles come off the stem. Thanks again tld , I can't count the times you have helped me out.


bender420 said:


> Not even a worry Raider bro, dealing with PM should be no big issue, especially that you have a separate grow room now.
> 
> TLD covered pretty much everything. Here are some of my thoughts in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


Than you my friend. I knew you had dealt with it. I the areas I found it is the dense part of the canopy. I thinned a lot canopy out a couple weeks ago, but have trying not remove more than necessary. Guess I should have stayed on it better. I don't like doing it, but I pulled a lot of big fan leaves more than a few inches from the top of the buds. I really would rather have a little stunting than have mildewy buds. How did your big buds deal with getting wet from treatments? It is weird, but the worst of the pm was right in front of one of m oscilating fans. I spent a couple hours this morning spraying, removing fans and supporting sagging buds. Those ocd really are starting to lean, so I put some stakes in and tied up some. I need to work on this more. There were a few buds that had leaned over and were almost on top of eachother. These things are so top heavy already it is nutz.



theloadeddragon said:


> Knew I forgot one of the essentials. ESSENTIAL. make way better use of your CO2 and red and far red spectral PAR.
> 
> so air is pulled down into the area you trimmed earlier in the grow some pointed towards the base of the plants, some angled up a bit more into the bottom layer of your canopy, the air currents will clash, mix, swirl, and its really an amazing thing my man.... when Im not so tired... I would like to write more about it, if you don't mind?


Please do , I would love to hear more.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont know how this will help but I used eagle 20 for stem rot and it worked wonders. Ive heard that it does the same for pm.


----------



## sagensour (Jul 8, 2010)

Is that y your buds always so white in the pictures???


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Is that y your buds always so white in the pictures???


I dont think so.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 8, 2010)

quickrip said:


> I dont know how this will help but I used eagle 20 for stem rot and it worked wonders. Ive heard that it does the same for pm.


Thanks for the info. I understand it works systemically so I thought I might use it on vegging plants just to make sure they don't have it.


sagensour said:


> Is that y your buds always so white in the pictures???


 wtf, no dude those are called trichomes. I found a tiny bit on some lower leaves. If was on my buds I would have ready cut them down. Look back at a couple of my past grows if your not sure.


whodatnation said:


> I dont think so.


lol


----------



## sagensour (Jul 8, 2010)

Jokes people jokes. Sheeezzzzzzz


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ha ha, I get it. I am just wound a little tight right now, I should have figured that out without you telling me right? 

I think the thing that brought in the pm is that the rw mini cubes don't dry out enough. There are way too many in the trays. I took out as much as I could without disturbing the roots. I think next time will be better with the 9 inch baskets. There be excess rw holding water . Lesson learned.
As for the pm, I sprayed this morning with the green cure. Tonight the hairs on the pk turned reddish brown. Some of the others has some of the same, but mostly the pk because it is the shortest, so it got treated more I guess. I will put up some pics in a bit.


----------



## sagensour (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought you would of gottin it. I hate mold. Never really had it on the buds, just leaves. If its under the canopy, cant u remove those affected leaves and then use a light baking soda spray?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 9, 2010)

sagensour said:


> I thought you would of gottin it. I hate mold. Never really had it on the buds, just leaves. If its under the canopy, cant u remove those affected leaves and then use a light baking soda spray?


I did, but used greencure


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey sorry for the lack of updates, but I have been crazy busy. I have been looking for eagle 20, but the local stores only have something called excel lg. I have been researching the product and thought I would share. This is a quote I found on another site that came from the company. just thought I would share with ya.

_dongle69 _
_Guest_
_Posts: n/a _


_I got this email from Organic Labs regarding the beneficials:

Exel LG does not have any adverse affects on mycorrhizae. 
Please let the garden center employees know this because they
are giving out erroneous information. Below is the explanation on why this
is true:

1. Exel is derived from a substance called potassium phosphite. It has
phosphorous in it, but it is not in the traditional phosphate form. It is a
completely different molecule with totally different physical properties
than phosphates. I mention this because phosphate based fertilizers can
have a detrimental affect on mycorrhizae, so in the past, people have
thought that since Exel has some phosphorous in it, it must be detrimental
to the fungi. This is definitely not the case because Exel is
phosphate-free.
2. Since Exel is a fungicide, and mycorrhizae are fungus, some people infer
that this fungicide will have a detrimental affect when it contacts the
beneficial fungi. Exel does not work like traditional fungicides, and as
such, has no adverse affects on soil fungi. Exel works in two ways:
a. it stimulates defense responses and resistance to disease within
the plant, allowing the plant to fight off disease using it's own internal
defense mechanisms. Therefore, the fungicide has no direct toxic effects on
fungi, it instead stimulates the plant to defeat the disease.
b. when certain diseases such as phytopthora (root rot) consume
Exel, they cannot metabolize this form of phosphorous and they die as a
result.

In other words, Exel is not a contact or toxicological fungicide. It does
not work by directly killing fungi. Some people have recommended to drench
Exel LG solutions in the soil before planting to "sterilize" the soil or to
kill pathogenic fungi: this will do nothing. Exel must work within the
plant in order to be effective. In other words, Exel is like a flu shot for
plants, the chemical in a flu shot does not directly kill the flu virus, it
is only when it is injected into a person that it does it's magic. The
difference here is that the flu shot is only preventative, whereas Exel is
preventative and curative. 

Therefore, Exel is very safe on beneficial fungi, yet effective at diseases
such as root rots, cankers, scabs, and also effective at remedying general
plant decline caused by environmental stress.

If you have any other questions, please call me.

Thanks,
Mike

Mike Williams
Vice President, Sales & Marketing
Organic Laboratories / Terra Nova Turf
772-286-5581
__www.organiclabs.com_


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 10, 2010)

sorry to hear about the PM man. I know what a kick in the teeth that shit can be, especially when you first find it 
Im not taking any chances with my next grows and after a multiple times of forum cruising and countless clicked links, I decided to go with Eagle20.the active ingredient is "myclobutanil" and everyone who uses it says it works as an eradictant with one application when they're still small clones then one more before putting them into bloom, not just a precautionary or temporary fix spray. Im ordering mine tomorrow.
this is the thread that sold me on it- http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=161425


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 10, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> sorry to hear about the PM man. I know what a kick in the teeth that shit can be, especially when you first find it
> Im not taking any chances with my next grows and after a multiple times of forum cruising and countless clicked links, I decided to go with Eagle20.the active ingredient is "myclobutanil" and everyone who uses it says it works as an eradictant with one application when they're still small clones then one more before putting them into bloom, not just a precautionary or temporary fix spray. Im ordering mine tomorrow.
> this is the thread that sold me on it- http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=161425


yea, I am ordering some too. The shit is supposed to be the real deal. I am treating my vegging plants with the exel lg though, becuase I want to treat them right away just to be safe. I am hoping that I don't see pm again after this grow as I have been running without it for almost a year, but hey, you can't be to careful man. I haven't found any more in my flower room after the green cure, but I know it will only supress it for a while from what I understand. I only spotted it on about 4 or 5 leaves and it was just very small spots so I think I caught it right away. I will probably be pulling them a little early though just to be on the safe side. I think the cause could have been the ac. The leaves I didi find were right in front of where the ac is directed toward the canopy. I am going to redirect the air so it doesn't blow into the canopy anymore. 

Anyway here are some pic updates.
I drained reservoirs and dropped the ppms back down to 900. I decided to skip the shooting powder this round because I am planning on moving up my harvest date by a week. The trichomes are turning milky already. I have read that co2 speeds things up. I will start tapering down my nutes now. The mango has finished without co2 at 7 weeks so I want to be ready if I have to start flushing early. To be honest I want to take them all out as soon as I can so I can bleach my room and get the next round started. You will notice the pk hairs got hunt from the green cure, but I am sure they will be fine. Thrichs look good and healthy.
I am just about to to put the 4" rw cubes the 9 inch baskets of croutons. I have just been waiting so they dont get to crowded, but I think it is just about time. I will soak the croutons in the same nutrient and ph the veg trays have been getting. 

_*Mango*_







_*OCD*_










_*PK*_














*How the girls in the veg room are looking*


----------



## jonnypotseed (Jul 10, 2010)

You are my idol! I bow to your greatness...this is setup is what dreams are made of.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 10, 2010)

They still look great PM or not.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 10, 2010)

let me know how the exel works because Im torn between both eagle and exel now. Exel's a lottt cheaper but it just looks like another hydro store gimmick fungicide. not trying to knock what your buddies said, but it seems like a product that would only suppress it and not kill the PM from the inside out like Eagle. Im just at that point when it comes to pests or disease I dont want to fuck around and just want to stop it dead and if Eagle is a little more chemically but does just that, that's fine for me especially since it only stays in the plant for 28 days. I wouldnt use the Eagle on flowering plants though unless they were only a week or so in. been reading a lot about PM and the different kinds of fungicides and active ingredients in each one(sure you have been too since your recent discovery ) and Eagle seems to take it. im gonna take a hit and keep reading tho lol sorry for the ramble, Im just so over this PM bull


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 10, 2010)

jonnypotseed said:


> You are my idol! I bow to your greatness...this is setup is what dreams are made of.


Thank you for the props man.


Integra21 said:


> They still look great PM or not.


Thanks integra I really appreciate it. 


notoriousb said:


> let me know how the exel works because Im torn between both eagle and exel now. Exel's a lottt cheaper but it just looks like another hydro store gimmick fungicide. not trying to knock what your buddies said, but it seems like a product that would only suppress it and not kill the PM from the inside out like Eagle. Im just at that point when it comes to pests or disease I dont want to fuck around and just want to stop it dead and if Eagle is a little more chemically but does just that, that's fine for me especially since it only stays in the plant for 28 days. I wouldnt use the Eagle on flowering plants though unless they were only a week or so in. been reading a lot about PM and the different kinds of fungicides and active ingredients in each one(sure you have been too since your recent discovery ) and Eagle seems to take it. im gonna take a hit and keep reading tho lol sorry for the ramble, Im just so over this PM bull


You know I have beeen doing the same thing as you and reading and reading. Excel is systemic as well, whihc means it will work from inside the plant. I have actually read that if the plants has it in it, you are never going to get rid of it. you will just keep it from progressing to the blooming white spores you see on the leaves. I am really hoping that this shit developed in my room this fower round, because that would mean the clones are clean. I had two nights where I had a circuit pop and my ac and dehum both shut off. When I woke the humidity read 95% and the temps were 98. I fixed the issue that caused the thrown breaker, but I don't know how long the room was that high in humidity. I have read that it can develop in a matter of hours. That being said, the excel hasn't been used as much as the eagle 20 in forums, but If you search hard enough, there are alot of folks that swear by the exel as well. The eagle 20 is supposed to be much harsher, but I am like you, if you have pm , you will do what ever to get rid of it. There is nothing worse than something attacking your beautiful work from the inside of your plant cells. I would be using the eagle 20 if I could just have picked it up locally. My buddy at the hydro store actually said he can't tell me much about the exel, but that a customer asked him to order it( an experineced grower) and he has had positive feedback. So I am hoping it works for sure. Anyway, now I am rambling lol


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmm well maybe Exel is the way to go especially since everywhere that sells Eagle20 online wont ship to Cal. but I know QuickRip got some Eagle in the bay and the threads I read were by growers from Northern Cal too that had purchased it here in CA. Exel just seems to cheap to work as well as the Eagle you know what I mean? I feel like you definitely get what you pay for when it comes to this kind of shit and the Exel just seems too good to be true. If I cant get my hands on some Eagle this weekend tho, Im definitely going with the Exel. thanks for passing along the good word about it


----------



## sagensour (Jul 10, 2010)

How often do u innoculate ?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 10, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Hmm well maybe Exel is the way to go especially since everywhere that sells Eagle20 online wont ship to Cal. but I know QuickRip got some Eagle in the bay and the threads I read were by growers from Northern Cal too that had purchased it here in CA. Exel just seems to cheap to work as well as the Eagle you know what I mean? I feel like you definitely get what you pay for when it comes to this kind of shit and the Exel just seems too good to be true. If I cant get my hands on some Eagle this weekend tho, Im definitely going with the Exel. thanks for passing along the good word about it


 Yea I dont know man, except what I have researched on it. I did put a call into organic labs, so maybe they will call back. I want to get more details on this exel. I do like that the active ingredient is mono- and Di- potassium. Also it is made by an organic company. If the Shit works, we will have to see.o


sagensour said:


> How often do u innoculate ?


You mean in general or with the exel? The exel you can use once a week in veg and is supposed to be a good all purpose foliar. I foliar feed once a week with magic green and usually every other with greencure and sucra shield in veg and through week 4 of flower.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jul 12, 2010)

PK is supsectible to PM IMo
Most purple strains are
looks b-e-a-utiful. good job


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 12, 2010)

Ordered mine from here- http://www.tampaagriculturalproducts.com/eagle-20-ew.html
best price I could find was $53.99. glad to have something thatll knock it out so well. 
let me know how the Exel does though because the Eagle20's not reccommended to be sprayed in bloom


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 12, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> PK is supsectible to PM IMo
> Most purple strains are
> looks b-e-a-utiful. good job


 Damn, just typed long reply and lost it. Thank you very much for the compliment. I have been fortunate running pk for almost a year without any pm issues. I still haven't found any pm on the pk or ocd, just the mango/papaya tray. It only localized to where the ac blows into canopy. 


notoriousb said:


> Ordered mine from here- http://www.tampaagriculturalproducts.com/eagle-20-ew.html
> best price I could find was $53.99. glad to have something thatll knock it out so well.
> let me know how the Exel does though because the Eagle20's not reccommended to be sprayed in bloom


Thanks man, I will check out that site. I haven't used the exel in bloom either, only on the vegging girls that have no signs. Just want to be extra careful.

The pm appears to be localized to one area. I removed a few small branches in this location and really checked out the buds. There are no signs of pm in the buds. I treated last night with greencure ( potassium bicarbonate) and skim milk diluted in water at 1/2 cup to 1 gal. I plan on harvesting as soon as trich are milky white. Maybe some as soon as this weekend.

I will post some pics tonight.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 12, 2010)

good shit man. glad it never got out of hand. 
now lets see them ladies


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 12, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> good shit man. glad it never got out of hand.
> now lets see them ladies


LOL here ya go. The pk did get burnt with my first treatment of greencure, I mixed a little heavy. Other than that they look good.


PK


OCD


Mango


Papaya
_**_


----------



## lonleysmoka (Jul 12, 2010)

I just looked through this grow I must say looks like you were on top of things through out. 
When is harvest for you and these ladies?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 12, 2010)

lonleysmoka said:


> I just looked through this grow I must say looks like you were on top of things through out.
> When is harvest for you and these ladies?


Thank you for the props. I had palnned on going another 19 days, but the CO2 seems to have sped things up, so I may take within the next couple of weeks.

Sorry for the poor pic quality, I am not sure what happend, but I don't feel like going back out an dtaking more so here is the-
_*Outdoor Pic update*_

*All 5*

*Some stock pics*

*Mango*

*Blue Dream*

*Ed's super Bud*

*Chem D*

*Kimo dynamite x blacknberry ( she is recovering from my dog mauling nicely)*


----------



## gwenwon (Jul 12, 2010)

Your set up is what I'm dreaming for!
It has got all the equipment a plant needed.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks bro, it is still in the works, but is getting there.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice and healthy man.. those calyxes are beautiful rdrfan


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 13, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Nice and healthy man.. those calyxes are beautiful rdrfan


Thanks BR! They a swelling for sure. You ladies look awesome too man.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 13, 2010)

This remains one of my favorites. You are certainly taking here to the next level this round. Incredible work man. 

Sorry I have been MIA, just been mad busy.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome grow you have going on Bender, those buds look amazing. Thanks for the kind words my friend.

Here are a couple pics I took tonight. I put all the vegging plants into 9" square baskets with RW mini cubes. I fimmied all the babies at 10 days into veg. They are at 4 weeks now.

*OCD in Veg*






*PK in Veg*
*




*
*FIM*






*OCD*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2010)

Now I want to grow some OCD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2010)

That ocd looks out of control!lol god great stuff Raider! Its kinda weird to see a top shelf bud next to a bottom shelf beer  Im not putting it down I drink it all the time. keep it up dude-
are you in week five now?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thank you for the props. I had palnned on going another 19 days, but the CO2 seems to have sped things up, so I may take within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality, I am not sure what happend, but I don't feel like going back out an dtaking more so here is the-
> _*Outdoor Pic update*_
> ...


Nice brother, some trees growing in here I see !


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 14, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Now I want to grow some OCD


 lol, it is quickly becomming one of my favs  


whodatnation said:


> That ocd looks out of control!lol god great stuff Raider! Its kinda weird to see a top shelf bud next to a bottom shelf beer  Im not putting it down I drink it all the time. keep it up dude-
> are you in week five now?


lol that is funny, because I thought about that when I took the pic. It just what I was drinking. If you look close you can see I hadn't even popped the top yet. I like sippin a cold coors light while workin in the room. Goes well with da smoke.
Started week 6 on Sunday.



Rocky Mountain High said:


> Nice brother, some trees growing in here I see !


 thank you friend


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope you dont mind me posting this I will take it down if you do but It kinda relates to your grow.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice bud bro and good choice in thirst quench


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonight my res temps were at 84 degrees so I added 69 deg water and brought temps down to 80, but still not good. I ordered two chillers that should be in tomorrow. You know just when you think you got all the equipment you need, there is always something else that comes up. Anyway I am feeding and 800 ppms and haven't seen any signs of pm( which is good news), I had a ocd that fell over from being top heavy that I tied up. Other than that all is well. Here are a couple pics.

*OCD*
*




*










*PK*
*












*

*Mango/papaya*


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 15, 2010)

buckey-pow! getting so bulked out man. this run's just killin the rest 
what are you attributing to this round's heaaavy yields?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> buckey-pow! getting so bulked out man. this run's just killin the rest
> what are you attributing to this round's heaaavy yields?


Thanks B, I am sure it is the addition of the co2. As much as I messed this round up in the beginning with the stretching issues, I am excited to get the next one under way, the right way. The ocd is so dense, rock hard, and fat that I am already dreaming of a full tray of it. The pk is fatter than I've seen it too, so next round with each in their own tray should be fun.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn good job, those ladies are looking lovely !


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lookin so amazing... your really making me want co2 enrichment


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Damn good job, those ladies are looking lovely !


I appreciate the compliment.


Someguy15 said:


> Lookin so amazing... your really making me want co2 enrichment


 thank you someguy, I can't believe you aren't using co2 . I have been watching your grows and you grow some huge buds. If you are doing that without co2, you would knock it out of the park with some enrichment. Just be ready to add support, because they do get top heavy. The tanks are easy, you could start without a controller or monitor using a timer, regulator and the co2 charts to determine how long to have it kick on. That wouldn't be too expensive. The monitor/controllers.are the expensive part.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 16, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> thank you someguy, I can't believe you aren't using co2 . I have been watching your grows and you grow some huge buds. If you are doing that without co2, you would knock it out of the park with some enrichment. Just be ready to add support, because they do get top heavy. The tanks are easy, you could start without a controller or monitor using a timer, regulator and the co2 charts to determine how long to have it kick on. That wouldn't be too expensive. The monitor/controllers.are the expensive part.


 haha thanks, I'm one of those perfectionists, so I'd have to get the controller, bottle, reg...so maybe 800? Ah I'm sure I'll do it eventually...maybe when I move here in a month.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Raider, Im real glad to see your girls are still looking so great even with the pm issues. I still wish I could keep my co2 running. But the guys at hydroinnovations are being real helpful and I talked them into just sending me the part since Im an HVAC tech and fixing a little burner isnt really hard. So hopefully mine will be up and running next week. My girls are doing great without it though, It took a little while, but I think they are starting to catch up to yours.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Raider, Im real glad to see your girls are still looking so great even with the pm issues. I still wish I could keep my co2 running. But the guys at hydroinnovations are being real helpful and I talked them into just sending me the part since Im an HVAC tech and fixing a little burner isnt really hard. So hopefully mine will be up and running next week. My girls are doing great without it though, It took a little while, but I think they are starting to catch up to yours.


 I would say so, they look great bro. I love the colors.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 16, 2010)

new avatar is sweeet!


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 16, 2010)

damn man thats real good looking bud! 
I'm late in your grow, but at the best part if you ask me. Subbed. Be sure to give us a yield when its all cured and dry...as well as a smoke report


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

quickrip said:


> new avatar is sweeet!





KingIV20 said:


> damn man thats real good looking bud!
> I'm late in your grow, but at the best part if you ask me. Subbed. Be sure to give us a yield when its all cured and dry...as well as a smoke report


Welcome man. I certainly will


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

I got my chillers today and not a moment too soon. I just hooked them up with a couple new pumps and the temps were a wopping 88 deg. I don't know how I would have brought them down without the chillers. I didn't water today so the warmest I watered with was 80 yesterday, so I set these at 72 and we will see how long it takes to bring down the temps. The chillers are hydrofarm 1/10th HP.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> haha thanks, I'm one of those perfectionists, so I'd have to get the controller, bottle, reg...so maybe 800? Ah I'm sure I'll do it eventually...maybe when I move here in a month.


With your green thumb, I would love to see what you can do with some co2. It will pay for itself in one run.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds good raider Im glad to hear you can get your res temps down. I have never grown hydro before but could you have put ice in your res to bring temps down? - new avatar rocks.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 17, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good raider Im glad to hear you can get your res temps down. I have never grown hydro before but could you have put ice in your res to bring temps down? - new avatar rocks.


Thanks, ya the ice would have been a real pain with 2-50 gal reservoirs. I use frozen 2 liters for my 20 gal res in my veg room, but it would be a lot of work to change out several in the 50 gals.

So it is 3:20 am and I just finished moving my chillers out of the room. I glanced at my room temps a few hour ago on my way to bed and the temp was 98. Those chillers kick out some heat, so I spent the last few hours coming through the wall with the water lines and running power etc. They are outside the room now though. I didn't want to deal with tomorrow with lights out.:/


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 17, 2010)

damn man, getting on some late night work but understandable not wanting to try and do that while lights off. 
hope the chillers at least kept your rez temps down


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 17, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> damn man, getting on some late night work but understandable not wanting to try and do that while lights off.
> hope the chillers at least kept your rez temps down


Res temps are at 76 this morning


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Res temps are at 76 this morning


Right on. Worth the effort, that's the way to get on it and stay on it brother. Great job


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hell ya, worth it for sure now that the room and res temps are down. This a delicate time for the plants and I wasn't going to to take any chances with 100 deg temps in my room and I knew I couldn't put off watering any longer, so ya man, I am glad it is done and I am not in there with my green headlight trying to cut holes in the walls and shit.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hell ya, worth it for sure now that the room and res temps are down. This a delicate time for the plants and I wasn't going to to take any chances with 100 deg temps in my room and I knew I couldn't put off watering any longer, so ya man, I am glad it is done and I am not in there with my green headlight trying to cut holes in the walls and shit.


We are expecting 'record highs' here in denver today and it's been hot as hell. you reminded me to clean the filter in my air condition in the flowering room, right on, the temps are maybe even too cool.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 17, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> We are expecting 'record highs' here in denver today and it's been hot as hell. you reminded me to clean the filter in my air condition in the flowering room, right on, the temps are maybe even too cool.


We are dealing with temps of 105-110 right now here. My room is about 80 with lights off and 85 with lights on. Optimal res temps for root absorption is 68, but with my res temps nearing 80 recently I am going to maintain 72 for this run. I will most likely drop them down for the next run. Thanks for the reminder, I need to check my filter too.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just some pics

*Purple Kush*
*




*











*Orange Crush x NYC Diesel*
*




*






*Mango Kush*
*




*






*Papaya*


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

I wana just break off a branch and eat it like a corndog. They look great raider. I wish I didnt loose my Mango mom to spider mites.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! keep kickn ass #1Raider  just amazing. What do the trics look like on the pk?


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn man those are fantastic! looking better every time
great work


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow.....WOw.......WOW.......Fucking WOW !


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 18, 2010)

think you might pull an oz or two


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn I need some of that purple kush, is it available in seed? That looks amazing, PK is my fav if u couldn't tell lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I wana just break off a branch and eat it like a corndog. They look great raider. I wish I didnt loose my Mango mom to spider mites.


 Lol, I actually did take a small popcorn branch off the ocd last night, just realy want a taste. This is my last run with the mango, I will miss her.


whodatnation said:


> Wow! keep kickn ass #1Raider  just amazing. What do the trics look like on the pk?


 thanks, the pk trichs are gettin milky, no amber yet.


KingIV20 said:


> Damn man those are fantastic! looking better every time
> great work


 I appreciate the compliment king.


Rocky Mountain High said:


> Wow.....WOw.......WOW.......Fucking WOW !


 lol, thank you brotha.


notoriousb said:


> think you might pull an oz or two


 yeah maybe if i'm lucky,right ?


Someguy15 said:


> Damn I need some of that purple kush, is it available in seed? That looks amazing, PK is my fav if u couldn't tell lol


 o
that pk is the s r 71 strain, it is only available in clone form . it is 1 of my favorites strains too, that's why i kept it over the mango. I love it.


----------



## GeeBee3000 (Jul 18, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420, That set-up is sick! I wanted to ask you a question about your Scrog Net. Can you 
give me any info or link on how make one. I need it desperately, and yours looks great. Let me know.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 18, 2010)

GeeBee3000 said:


> #1Raiderfan420, That set-up is sick! I wanted to ask you a question about your Scrog Net. Can you
> give me any info or link on how make one. I need it desperately, and yours looks great. Let me know.


thank you man i appreciate the compliment. i made my screen out of pvc , it is actually really easy and i didn't use any glue . the frame actully sits right on top of the trays. you can make the screen out of anything but i use the plastic netting . you can pick up the pvc to make a frame at home depot . sometimes it's hard to find a corner pieces i used 1 inch pvc. i hope that helps if you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## psari (Jul 18, 2010)

Very impressive. Just got caught up after I confused this one with another that went dead. I should have popped in sooner but better late than never to pay a compliment for a good thread.

Only comment in passing I wanted to share would be on the PM. For me, I found Serenade to work wonders. I know there is tons of debate, but just wanted to see if you had considered it as a preventative, etc. 

Again, many kudos for the fine work you've done and the clarity of the thread. +rep and all that jazz.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 18, 2010)

psari said:


> Very impressive. Just got caught up after I confused this one with another that went dead. I should have popped in sooner but better late than never to pay a compliment for a good thread.
> 
> Only comment in passing I wanted to share would be on the PM. For me, I found Serenade to work wonders. I know there is tons of debate, but just wanted to see if you had considered it as a preventative, etc.
> 
> Again, many kudos for the fine work you've done and the clarity of the thread. +rep and all that jazz.


Thanks for the compliment. I appreciate the info on serenade. I did check it out, but wanted to use something I wouldn't have to re-apply in flower. So I went with exel which is supposed to work systemically. I will keep the serenade in mind if I have issues again. I haven't seen any signs again, so I am hopefully that I took care of for this run and then I will sanitize the room. I have seen no signs in the veg room.
Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Stealth Stoner (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, looks like the nugs right outta high times. I bet they taste amazing!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 18, 2010)

Stealth Stoner said:


> Wow, looks like the nugs right outta high times. I bet they taste amazing!


Thanks brotha, that's a big comment. I appreciate it


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

I Wanna see your OUTDOOR! 

start an outdoor thread, or update it if you already have one.... I wanna see! 

Should head to Big Time this year..... email me if you want more info.... perfect place, perfect time.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 19, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I Wanna see your OUTDOOR!
> 
> start an outdoor thread, or update it if you already have one.... I wanna see!
> 
> Should head to Big Time this year..... email me if you want more info.... perfect place, perfect time.....


Here ya go. I haven't started a thread because my outdoor is so little compared to most of the outdoor guys. My mango never did come completely out of flower and is still growing 3 blade fans and pre-buds. I have given her a couple big doses of N. The Blue Dream is growing similar, but with 5 blade fans. The Chem Dog seems to have taken the lead and is starting to take off again. I really thing they were all re-vegging to some degree.
Anyway here are a few pics. Sorry I can't get better angles, but there is nowhere to stand to get pics, becuase they are up on above the retaining wall.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 19, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I Wanna see your OUTDOOR!
> 
> start an outdoor thread, or update it if you already have one.... I wanna see!
> 
> Should head to Big Time this year..... email me if you want more info.... perfect place, perfect time.....


Here ya go. I haven't started a thread because my outdoor is so little compared to most of the outdoor guys. My mango never did come completely out of flower and is still growing 3 blade fans and pre-buds. I have given her a couple big doses of N. The Blue Dream is growing similar, but with 5 blade fans. The Chem Dog seems to have taken the lead and is starting to take off again. I really thing they were all re-vegging to some degree.
Anyway here are a few pics. Sorry I can't get better angles, but there is nowhere to stand to get pics, becuase they are up on above the retaining wall.

From left to right Mango, Blue Dream, Ed's super bud, Chem Dog, blackberry kimo


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 19, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Here ya go. I haven't started a thread because my outdoor is so little compared to most of the outdoor guys. My mango never did come completely out of flower and is still growing 3 blade fans and pre-buds. I have given her a couple big doses of N. The Blue Dream is growing similar, but with 5 blade fans. The Chem Dog seems to have taken the lead and is starting to take off again. I really thing they were all re-vegging to some degree.
> Anyway here are a few pics. Sorry I can't get better angles, but there is nowhere to stand to get pics, becuase they are up on above the retaining wall.
> 
> From left to right Mango, Blue Dream, Ed's super bud, Chem Dog, blackberry kimo


Damn fine job there brother. They look really good.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks good to me. Still looks like they are revegging though, and not flowering. You know how the calyxes and pistils come up in tight groups when they are flowering right? They aren't doing that. Looks like the nodes where they started to do that are separating, which is a sign of revegging. Also, when revegging, the plant will work down to one leaflet per set, and then build back up in leaflets per set as it reveges. It looks as though that is what is going on. B1, and/or superthrive will help aid in this process without too much stress on the plant (which could cause hermetic tendencies, I noticed what could be hermetic growth in one of your close up shots, so keep your eyes peeled for balls/bannanas). If your plants to go slightly Herm from the reveg stress, some Superthrive could help rebalance the hormonal activities. As the plants get back into full veg, and then flower later, you should see that the hermetic growth stops as the plants hormonal activities rebalance themselves. 

Looks really good though. Bet you will get 4 or 5 pounds out of there


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 19, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Damn fine job there brother. They look really good.


 Thanks bro 


theloadeddragon said:


> Looks good to me. Still looks like they are revegging though, and not flowering. You know how the calyxes and pistils come up in tight groups when they are flowering right? They aren't doing that. Looks like the nodes where they started to do that are separating, which is a sign of revegging. Also, when revegging, the plant will work down to one leaflet per set, and then build back up in leaflets per set as it reveges. It looks as though that is what is going on. B1, and/or superthrive will help aid in this process without too much stress on the plant (which could cause hermetic tendencies, I noticed what could be hermetic growth in one of your close up shots, so keep your eyes peeled for balls/bannanas). If your plants to go slightly Herm from the reveg stress, some Superthrive could help rebalance the hormonal activities. As the plants get back into full veg, and then flower later, you should see that the hermetic growth stops as the plants hormonal activities rebalance themselves.
> 
> Looks really good though. Bet you will get 4 or 5 pounds out of there


 Thanks for the advice, which pic did you see hermie? I will pick up some superthrive today. I have been feeding with Bountea humisoil compost tea only for the last month.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

post 240, pic 4, right there in the center... see it?


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey dude those are some fine outdoor plants you got there. Don't be afraid to throw more pics up of them here and there.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 19, 2010)

The outdoor is awsome! dont sell yourself short man. I think we are all interested to check it out. Maybe just update it in here every few weeks. Looks great.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 19, 2010)

They definetly look like beasts raider. If they keep it up, you might have to rearrange them so they dont over grow each other in flower. I wish I could run some girls outside, but I live in a swamp, so I dont think they'd do to well. Keep up the great work. You are going to be doing nothing but harvesting starting in a few weeks and ending God knows when. I hope you got some sicissors you reall like and are comfortable for using 12 hrs a day.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 19, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> post 240, pic 4, right there in the center... see it?


Gotcha, I went out and looked close at all them and didn't see anything. I think it might just be the pic, but I will defintley keep a close eye on them. I picked up some superthrive. I will give the two that aren't fully revegged a dose of that and b-1 tonight. Thanks as always for the help TLD, I really appreciate it.



KingIV20 said:


> Hey dude those are some fine outdoor plants you got there. Don't be afraid to throw more pics up of them here and there.


Thaks you man, I will post the periodic update and might just start an outdoor journal.



quickrip said:


> The outdoor is awsome! dont sell yourself short man. I think we are all interested to check it out. Maybe just update it in here every few weeks. Looks great.


Thanks man, I am happy with what I have. I wanted to keep it small on purpose. It is funny how everyone has a different opinion on what they will yeild. My brother in law that grows outdoor thinks they will be 2-4 lbs a plant, TLD says 4-5 lbs total. I was shooting for 1lb average, anything over that is gravy.


Integra21 said:


> They definetly look like beasts raider. If they keep it up, you might have to rearrange them so they dont over grow each other in flower. I wish I could run some girls outside, but I live in a swamp, so I dont think they'd do to well. Keep up the great work. You are going to be doing nothing but harvesting starting in a few weeks and ending God knows when. I hope you got some sicissors you reall like and are comfortable for using 12 hrs a day.


Those are 100 gal pots, so unfortantley they won't be moving. They are also on a hill so I had to block up one end and that retaining wall is 8 ft high, so they are pretty much where they are going to stay. I am going to put up some bamboo frames soon though. Ya I have already thought about the October trim..gonna be fun for sure. I have asked around to try and recruit help, but everyone is already busy. Around here there are huge harvests going on this year..mulitply mine by 100.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

I will help!lol If you do start an outdoor journal let me know PLEASE!!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tonight I had a couple of the thinner stemmed ocd completley bend over..over 90 degrees. One of them was crimped, but I tied them up and I will keep an eye on them. It am paying the price now for lettin the stretch get out of control. I drpped the ppms down to 500 and the co2 to 800ppm. The chillers are working great, res temps at 72 with lights off and 74 with lights on. Room temps are running 80-84 with lights off and 85-88 with lights on. 
The trichs are as follows; PK mostly milky with 5% amber, the ocd milky with 10% amber, the mango mostly milky, and the papaya 80% milky/20%clear.
I was planning on chopping the mango this weekend, but it may be the pk if they keep tuning amber. I have found that the pk has a sweet spot at about 30-40% amber. This is just my preference. I find the high to last longer and be just the right combination of numbing and functionability. This is my sweet spot. I will drop the ppms down again in the next couple days as I start the final flush. I am stressing on the papaya a little, but I will not hold up my flower room fo them, so they better get a move on.
My clones look amazing, maybe the best clones I have had yet at this point. The roots have filled out the 9x9 square pots. They seem to love those mini cubes.
I only snapped a couple pics tonight, next update will have more.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I will help!lol If you do start an outdoor journal let me know PLEASE!!!


For sure man and I wish I could take you up on that offer.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2010)

LOLwow, I dont know what to say....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Gotcha, I went out and looked close at all them and didn't see anything. I think it might just be the pic, but I will defintley keep a close eye on them. I picked up some superthrive. I will give the two that aren't fully revegged a dose of that and b-1 tonight. Thanks as always for the help TLD, I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thaks you man, I will post the periodic update and might just start an outdoor journal.
> ...


I can get a couple people your way to help you trim... I still say 4-5.... 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Tonight I had a couple of the thinner stemmed ocd completley bend over..over 90 degrees. One of them was crimped, but I tied them up and I will keep an eye on them. It am paying the price now for lettin the stretch get out of control. I drpped the ppms down to 500 and the co2 to 800ppm. The chillers are working great, res temps at 72 with lights off and 74 with lights on. Room temps are running 80-84 with lights off and 85-88 with lights on.
> The trichs are as follows; PK mostly milky with 5% amber, the ocd milky with 10% amber, the mango mostly milky, and the papaya 80% milky/20%clear.
> I was planning on chopping the mango this weekend, but it may be the pk if they keep tuning amber. I have found that the pk has a sweet spot at about 30-40% amber. This is just my preference. I find the high to last longer and be just the right combination of numbing and functionability. This is my sweet spot. I will drop the ppms down again in the next couple days as I start the final flush. I am stressing on the papaya a little, but I will not hold up my flower room fo them, so they better get a move on.
> My clones look amazing, maybe the best clones I have had yet at this point. The roots have filled out the 9x9 square pots. They seem to love those mini cubes.
> I only snapped a couple pics tonight, next update will have more.


SEE..... The thing is..... You can grow nugs like that outside..... well, bigger than that, more swole than that...... maybe even better than that... OUTSIDE..... If you Believe...... I know its a SOMA kind of thing..... but its for real....... If that is what you are pulling inside.... when you put yourself to it, and I mean really put yourself to it, you will get FIRE MONSTERS outside..... just saying.... Shoot for a lb per on those ladies ..... Inside its all about learning and practicing the science.... Outside its all about letting nature take its course the best way it can.... know the difference, and live it, and you will be Stoked. Im Stoked for you, those are all nice ladies.... and Nice buds,


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

So I started an outdoor thread 2010 outdoor


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Those top shots look frosty as hell. Good work bro. Real glad that pm diddnt slow you down one bit. Dont forget to mail me a sample nug when its all done. lol


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 20, 2010)

dude i forgot how crazy the mango is!!!!! 

cant wait for the updates as alwayas raider! you got some of the best shit ive ever seen! props
dont kno about your raiders this year though bro


----------



## scionide (Jul 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> . I found a damn king snake wedged under my door trying to get in tonight. He had managed to get under the tape, but couldn't get throught the velcro holding on the plastic plastic zipper door. Anyway, I was going to throw him outside, but he wasn't very friendly so he didin't make it. Crazy night for sure.


Maybe the snake could take care of mites or something...


ps...i kno i'm outta my league here...but i thot it was funny


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Those top shots look frosty as hell. Good work bro. Real glad that pm diddnt slow you down one bit. Dont forget to mail me a sample nug when its all done. lol


Thanks man, ya they are frosted for sure. The purple kush always gets more sugary than anything I have gown yet.



HookedOnChronic said:


> dude i forgot how crazy the mango is!!!!!
> 
> cant wait for the updates as alwayas raider! you got some of the best shit ive ever seen! props
> dont kno about your raiders this year though bro


I wish I had just grown that tray full of mango instead of mixing in the papaya. They are definatley not the same strain. I wil iss the mango, but had to make a decision on two strains to keep and the ocd beat the mango out by vigor alone. I just hope the quality measures up.
As far as the Raiders go man, this is our year. I know us raiderfans saying this is our year, but you watch. I have bets with bronco, niner, and charger fans already on our season. If you play fantasy, grab the Raiders D in the first 5 def. _Disclaimer: my opinion on the raiders may be a tad bit biased and it should be known that I have lost a lot of money on the Raiders over the last several years. _


scionide said:


> Maybe the snake could take care of mites or something...


 It might take care of varmits that care the mites anyway. lol I would have kept it and put in the garden if it wasn't so mean. I couldn't get near it without it striking, so it ended up buried in the garden instead. We have a lot of rattlers around here so sometime the king and gopher snakes mimic the rattler and curl up and even wiggle their tale. It is enough to freak you out for sure.


----------



## scionide (Jul 20, 2010)

ok...rattlers...we have them around here and i remember as a kid stepping very carefully out in the woods...


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> As far as the Raiders go man, this is our year. I know us raiderfans saying this is our year, but you watch. I have bets with bronco, niner, and charger fans already on our season. If you play fantasy, grab the Raiders D in the first 5 def. _Disclaimer: my opinion on the raiders may be a tad bit biased and it should be known that I have lost a lot of money on the Raiders over the last several years. _


McClain and Houston are instant upgrades on the defense, especially against the run. John Henderson should help out too. 

Getting rid of Ja-Farce-Is Russell is the best thing to happen to the team. Campbell isn't pro bowl quality but he's a HUGE upgrade from Russell and should be good for a few more wins. I'm hoping for 8-8 and wouldn't be surprised to see them go 10-6 and make the playoffs.

It's all about THE NATION Bay-Bee !


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> McClain and Houston are instant upgrades on the defense, especially against the run. John Henderson should help out too.
> 
> Getting rid of Ja-Farce-Is Russell is the best thing to happen to the team. Campbell isn't pro bowl quality but he's a HUGE upgrade from Russell and should be good for a few more wins. I'm hoping for 8-8 and wouldn't be surprised to see them go 10-6 and make the playoffs.
> 
> It's all about THE NATION Bay-Bee !


Nice, a Raiderfan in colorado. I love it! Ya I am betting on a 500 season. That shouldn't be too much to expect now should it? LOL I agree we made some big improvements to an already strong defense. Last year we were like the Redskins D, on the feild the entire game and got behind in every game so the opposing team just runs the ball. I am excited to see if we can get some offense going. I was actually looking forward to seeing what gradkowski could do, but Cambell could make it work.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Nice, a Raiderfan in colorado. I love it! Ya I am betting on a 500 season. That shouldn't be too much to expect now should it? LOL I agree we made some big improvements to an already strong defense. Last year we were like the Redskins D, on the feild the entire game and got behind in every game so the opposing team just runs the ball. I am excited to see if we can get some offense going. I was actually looking forward to seeing what gradkowski could do, but Cambell could make it work.


Yep, I'm 'Behind Enemy Lines' for sure !

Here ya go !


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the shit right herr


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my son's tat


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2010)

Bad ass tat! and funny ass pic!lol, but you already know where I stand....... next to the lombardi.he he he.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL, yes you do. Let's hope the Saints don't have the superbowl hangover that most teams get.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> This is my son's tat


No fans like Da Raidah fans ! 

Ever seen a sAint's tattoo? Didn't think so !


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 20, 2010)

yea im stickin with the eagles, although im pissed they got rid of mcnabb, cant wait for the new year

do u guys still have that 2nd or 3rd year QB?

yea well i guess i will miss the mango as well, but OCD does have some crazy vigor


----------



## quickrip (Jul 20, 2010)

Im not much of a fan but my good friend has a faaat saints tattoo and hes from right here in oakland territory. His fams from the dirty south.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok either I am just too high or the site keeps dropping my post after I type for 15 mintues. So I will just say I smoked that some of that ocd branch that broke a 4 days ago. It is actually pretty stoney and has that kronic deisel smell. Not bad for premature bud, I think I am high. lol


----------



## psari (Jul 21, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> SEE..... The thing is..... You can grow nugs like that outside..... well, bigger than that, more swole than that...... maybe even better than that... OUTSIDE..... If you Believe...... I know its a SOMA kind of thing..... but its for real....... If that is what you are pulling inside.... when you put yourself to it, and I mean really put yourself to it, you will get FIRE MONSTERS outside..... just saying.... Shoot for a lb per on those ladies ..... Inside its all about learning and practicing the science.... Outside its all about letting nature take its course the best way it can.... know the difference, and live it, and you will be Stoked. Im Stoked for you, those are all nice ladies.... and Nice buds,


TLD is right about that. Cant hand out any more rep till I find some other people. But I figured it was worth the mention. 

Having complete control over an environment is wonderful, but outside is really the way it should be. I think you'll be surprised on that outdoor if you believe a little more and not skimp on those ladies with your attentions.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 21, 2010)

psari said:


> TLD is right about that. Cant hand out any more rep till I find some other people. But I figured it was worth the mention.
> 
> Having complete control over an environment is wonderful, but outside is really the way it should be. I think you'll be surprised on that outdoor if you believe a little more and not skimp on those ladies with your attentions.


I appreciate the encouragement. I am excited about the outdoor, just not sure what to expect. speaking of attentions, I have been looking at atomizers or foggers. I figure I could use it indoor the rest of the year. For now though, I need to find a better way to foliar feed/treat. I have a good spray applicator, but it is still tedious and I never feel confident that I covered the top and bottom of evry leaf. I understand the foggers actually penetrate everything. If anyone has any experience with the foggers indoor or out, please feel free to share.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2010)

they are just not my cup of tea... the work for people.... but can be harmful.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 21, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> they are just not my cup of tea... the work for people.... but can be harmful.....


Really, I thought for sure yo would probabl use something to apply foliar treatments. So you hand spray all your plants huh? Here I am whining about 5 plants. I am mostly concerned about the catepilars in a month or so. I plan on starting with BT soon and was thinking about hitting them with some azamax right now. I imagine it is hard to deal with bugs when you can't see the top of the plants.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2010)

yep hand spray..... I have a little quart spray bottle.... But I got tired of using 5-6 spray bottles per plant, so I got a thing at a store that sets the amount per gallon that is being released, and got my spraying done in 1/2 an hour rather than 4 hours..... just neem oil so far..... some BT or something will come later.... Might just make my own spray, not sure yet, was reading that human sweat will work too...... Might get some moth traps, might get a bug zapper, and use it as bait to draw them away from the gardens.... I will be spraying for sure though...... something.... kind of just depends what my hands fall on at the store, there are several products that can be used.... not a one has particularly impressed me as far as prevention and control for insects etc, accept a greenhouse


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

All about Da Bears here. We always suck and never win anything, but us Chicago fans are used to that.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> yep hand spray..... I have a little quart spray bottle.... But I got tired of using 5-6 spray bottles per plant, so I got a thing at a store that sets the amount per gallon that is being released, and got my spraying done in 1/2 an hour rather than 4 hours..... just neem oil so far..... some BT or something will come later.... Might just make my own spray, not sure yet, was reading that human sweat will work too...... Might get some moth traps, might get a bug zapper, and use it as bait to draw them away from the gardens.... I will be spraying for sure though...... something.... kind of just depends what my hands fall on at the store, there are several products that can be used.... not a one has particularly impressed me as far as prevention and control for insects etc, accept a greenhouse


That works, where did you find the mixer and does attach to a hose. I have seen them for miracle grow or something at home depot, is that the kind you are using? I have been seeing moths here and there, so I was thinking of starting the BT soon to try and stay ahead of them. I was aslo thinking of using sucrasheild as a preventative as I do inside. I usually mix sucra sheild with green cure since the green cure raises the ph and the sucra sheild likes a ph over 7 . I have found a couple leaves that looks like something took a few bites out of them on my outside girls. There is a only a couple leaves, but still a sign that moths are landing in my plants I think. I read that they lay the eggs around this time which hatch in the middle of the buds and eat and shit their way out. I want to start treating now to prevent those little fuckers from using my buds as a reproduction site. 


Integra21 said:


> All about Da Bears here. We always suck and never win anything, but us Chicago fans are used to that.


"Da Bears" They put too much into Cutler, he thinks he is better than he is. Atleast they will be known for their defense over the last decade.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 22, 2010)

glad to hear the OCD does the trick!!!

oh well atleast da bears had '85 integra hahaha


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> glad to hear the OCD does the trick!!!
> 
> oh well atleast da bears had '85 integra hahaha


Ya man, the OCD seems to do the trick. It is a munchie weed though, I am thinking of harvesting this weekend. Given the pm episode and all I don't really want to wait for it to come back. The trichs are mostly milky with a little amber. Not the ideal time, but I might have to do it anyway. I was hoping I would see more amber trichs by now. The other issue is my veg room is getting crowded. I guess I should have waited another week or two to transplant to the 9" square pots, they have really taken off with extra root space. I will know next time to leave them in the 4" cubes until two weeks out. 
Anyway, things I am pondering out loud I guess. lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Checked the trics tonight and there is a little more amber. The OCD has about 20% amber with about 25% of the hairs turning. The PK is about the same , but all hairs are brown( but they have been since I burned them with the greencure), the mango and papaya have about 20% amber.

I dropped the ppms of the water down to 350 and and added budxl at full strength. My veg room is getting nutz, crowded.

Here are some pictures

_*PK *_
*












*

_*Mango*_
*




*

_*Papaya*_

















_*OCD*_










*A couple Trich shots*


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 22, 2010)

DAAAAAMMMNNN
very nice buds man.
gotta +REP for that


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2010)

Saving the BEAST for last lol, looking great as usual... Do I see a new avatar on its way?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> DAAAAAMMMNNN
> very nice buds man.
> gotta +REP for that


Thanks man 



whodatnation said:


> Saving the BEAST for last lol, looking great as usual... Do I see a new avatar on its way?


lol, maybe


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Forgot to throw up a pic of my veg room.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Forgot to throw up a pic of my veg room.


 Just picked up a 8 tube t5 myself that looks just like yours. Glad to see they work well for veggin!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Just picked up a 8 tube t5 myself that looks just like yours. Glad to see they work well for veggin!


They work great man. I have vegged under mh and I like the t-5's better if you have the time. They grow a little slower, but the internode sapcing is great. I usually transfer from t-5's straight to hps flower now depending on how full they are when they come out of the veg room. You'll be happy with that new light. I continued to veg under mh and hps on my current flower room. That is why I ended up with the rediculous stretch, so I won't be doing that again.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 22, 2010)

That ocd bud shot is fuckin unreal. That shit is nasty!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks quick, I am so stoked with it. Even the small buds are bigger than my pk. Don't get me wrong, I love the pk, but it is cool to see how big buds can really get. I can't wait to see that flower room with a full tray of ocd and a full tray of pk. This round was a mess with the mixed strains in trays. I had to keep the lights a little farther away from the pk than I normally would, because the ocd ended up taller and they share a tray.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 23, 2010)

How it goes friend. Haven't seen ya in a minute, been very busy. 

Damn dog your plants always look like they grow at amazing rates, stellar job bro. You are gonna be pulling of more bud that your could handle, better get a team of trimmers ready.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 23, 2010)

bender420 said:


> How it goes friend. Haven't seen ya in a minute, been very busy.
> 
> Damn dog your plants always look like they grow at amazing rates, stellar job bro. You are gonna be pulling of more bud that your could handle, better get a team of trimmers ready.


Damn B, how have you been my friend? I figured you hot busy with life for a minute. Good to see you mang. My wife and I will be doing the work. We have actually got pretty efficient at trimming. Plus, no one cares about your buds as much as you to, you know.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 23, 2010)

quickrip said:


> That ocd bud shot is fuckin unreal. That shit is nasty!


thats waht Im saying! I need to get my hands on those genetics once this outdoor comes down 
love my T5 too. definitely one of the best growing investments Ive made.

was that a light spreader in the shot where you can see into the hood? I think thats what I saw 
you liking them so far? and really any noticeable difference compared to not using them?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 23, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> thats waht Im saying! I need to get my hands on those genetics once this outdoor comes down
> love my T5 too. definitely one of the best growing investments Ive made.
> 
> was that a light spreader in the shot where you can see into the hood? I think thats what I saw
> you liking them so far? and really any noticeable difference compared to not using them?


Thanks for the props. That is a spreader. There is a noticable difference in the footprint as soon as you put them on. I have heard some people complaining of hot spots with them, but I haven't experienced that. They work great. I didin't put up my movers this round, but will be using them next round. I figure with with the xxl, spreaders and movers I should get good coverage with 1000ks over 4x4 trays


----------



## lonleysmoka (Jul 23, 2010)

Those buds look great, Raider. I love the setup you have. How long between your harvest?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 24, 2010)

lonleysmoka said:


> Those buds look great, Raider. I love the setup you have. How long between your harvest?


thanks brother , if everything goes right it is usually 9 weeks between harvests. 8 weeks flower then the transfer and sometimes an additional week of veg to fill in the canopy.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Jul 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> thanks brother , if everything goes right it is usually 9 weeks between harvests. 8 weeks flower then the transfer and sometimes an additional week of veg to fill in the canopy.


8weeks veg and then the transfer over to flower??? or 8weeks flower then a new batch goes in??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 24, 2010)

lonleysmoka said:


> 8weeks veg and then the transfer over to flower??? or 8weeks flower then a new batch goes in??


I transfer to flower room and run under 20/4 until canopy is full(usually less than a week). Then cut clones and flip flower room to 12/12. Clones go in aero cloner. I move rooted clones to rw when ready(usually 10-14 days). Then they veg for the next 6-7 weeks and I do it all over again. This time I transferred the 4" rw cubes into 9" square pots with mini cubes, but should have waited another week or two to keep them from getting too big too soon. My veg room is now over crowded, so I will be harvesting flower room in the next few days. Usually takes a full day to clean a sanitize the flower room before I can make the transfer. 
My veg room is 2x4 trays so they can get crowded quick if they have the root space.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Jul 24, 2010)

How big is the flower room? Im just wondering because I was talking with TLD and he thinks that I grow similar to yours could work for me and what Im tryin to do....you should check it out it just got started.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 24, 2010)

My flower room is 10x12x12. I have two 4x4 trays, each with its own 50 gal easy drain res. Run two 1000w hps. I will check out your journal.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2010)

Again bro.. those are looking killer!!! frosty as hell and I bet they'll lock you up on the couch soon


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 25, 2010)

fuck yea, you'll have great coverage with all those ammenities- 1000w's, light mover, spreaders, and the XXL hoods? shiiiiiiiiit 

hope you took some clones of the OCD


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 25, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Again bro.. those are looking killer!!! frosty as hell and I bet they'll lock you up on the couch soon


Thanks brother, I smoked some ocd that I took down 4 days ago( just small branch that had bent over) and it is super stoney. It is a kreeper, heavy, sleepy,and munchie smoke. Definatly not the smoke when you have shit to do. I will be starting to harvest later today.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I started trimming today. My wife and I put in about 8 hours and we go 3/4's of the first tray done. The pk was ready for sure, but didin't turn as purple as it usually does. I attribute that to the higher temps in the room. The bud formation is quite a bit different with the co2, but even the lower buds were nice and fat with great bud to leaf ratio. Much less trim than in previous rounds. The one OCD we took down is rediculous. I haven't ever trimmed buds so big, DAMN . Super dense and heavy. I will throw up a couple pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 26, 2010)

Where did you find those light spreaders? How much did they run you?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 26, 2010)

damn raider, every word you write makes me more envious!! props as always


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome cant wait for the update.


----------



## noxzious (Jul 26, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Checked the trics tonight and there is a little more amber. The OCD has about 20% amber with about 25% of the hairs turning. The PK is about the same , but all hairs are brown( but they have been since I burned them with the greencure), the mango and papaya have about 20% amber.
> 
> I dropped the ppms of the water down to 350 and and added budxl at full strength. My veg room is getting nutz, crowded.
> 
> ...


Your like a super sayan grower


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally finished trimming.
As promised here are some pics

_*PK*_







_*OCD*_
*




*








_*Mango*_







_*Papaya*_


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Dank!  Lovely my friend.... making any hash?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 27, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> Where did you find those light spreaders? How much did they run you?


I picked them at the hydro shop. I think they were 35 a piece.



HookedOnChronic said:


> damn raider, every word you write makes me more envious!! props as always


LOL, thank you Brotha for the props



whodatnation said:


> Awesome cant wait for the update.


 



noxzious said:


> Your like a super sayan grower


Thanks nox


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 27, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Dank!  Lovely my friend.... making any hash?


I appreciate it TLD. I actually gave my sister and brother-in-law the trim. They roll it up and take it to the dispensary and get a couple bucks a joint. I didn't hav a lot of trim this time. There was a really good bud/leaf ratio.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Finally finished trimming.
> As promised here are some pics
> 
> _*PK*_
> ...


Good deal man, Good deal, . Bet they love that..... free trim, ...... pics worth Bumping there ^^^ PK not as purple this time


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 27, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Good deal man, Good deal, . Bet they love that..... free trim, ...... pics worth Bumping there ^^^ PK not as purple this time


Yea the pk didn't turn very purple at all. I am not sure, but think it was the higher temps and possibly the co2. Not sure. My brother-in-law was telling me if I threw the wet buds in the freezer, they would turn purple. I decided not to fuck around though. Smells the same, calyxes were swollen, trichs ripe.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jul 27, 2010)

top notch buds as usual raider. smoke on!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 27, 2010)

really!! people will buy trim (id call it shake) to smoke in joints?? that sucks

glad to hear you gave your trimmings away, most ppl horde that shit


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice buds there brother. Great Job !


----------



## Nine Coats (Jul 27, 2010)

How can this Guy "know how to roll a joint" and Not Knew what it is to lolly?


Devlove said:


> Jealous man I love this set-up! This may sound dumb but what is lollipoping?


----------



## Nine Coats (Jul 27, 2010)

Your brother in law is a moron LOL !


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yea the pk didn't turn very purple at all. I am not sure, but think it was the higher temps and possibly the co2. Not sure. My brother-in-law was telling me if I threw the wet buds in the freezer, they would turn purple. I decided not to fuck around though. Smells the same, calyxes were swollen, trichs ripe.


----------



## Nine Coats (Jul 27, 2010)

Just a quick thought , , PERHAPS THAT IS WHERE THE BUBBLE HASH COMES FROM? Know anyone giving that away? Didn't think so , ,


HookedOnChronic said:


> really!! people will buy trim (id call it shake) to smoke in joints?? that sucks
> 
> glad to hear you gave your trimmings away, most ppl horde that shit


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Nine Coats said:


> Just a quick thought , , PERHAPS THAT IS WHERE THE BUBBLE HASH COMES FROM? Know anyone giving that away? Didn't think so , ,


*
Warning- Don't be disrespectful and arrogant here.* Looks like your barely able to roll a joint here, so I thought I would let you know..... Im biting my tongue just now, and have gotten good at it over the years..... you may learn to do that, or we can have a rhetorical battle if you will.....

*I give away hash*, All the time. I give away buds, All the time. Perhaps that is where friendships and whole hearts comes from.

You need another Coat. We will call it humility.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 27, 2010)

lol i kno where bubble hash comes from, i was merely surprised he would pass on the hash and give it away for free, i dont see it happen often


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 27, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> top notch buds as usual raider. smoke on!


Thank you man, I appreciate it. I am hoping they are top quality as well. 


HookedOnChronic said:


> really!! people will buy trim (id call it shake) to smoke in joints?? that sucks
> 
> glad to hear you gave your trimmings away, most ppl horde that shit


 Yea, that is what he is calling it. It is only the sugar leaf, so it is almost as good as the buds really. Just more harsh. He smokes it all the time, I personally don't like smoking trim. 


Rocky Mountain High said:


> Very nice buds there brother. Great Job !


I appreciate it RMH



Nine Coats said:


> How can this Guy "know how to roll a joint" and Not Knew what it is to lolly?





Nine Coats said:


> Your brother in law is a moron LOL !





Nine Coats said:


> Just a quick thought , , PERHAPS THAT IS WHERE THE BUBBLE HASH COMES FROM? Know anyone giving that away? Didn't think so , ,


Dude, find another thread. I welcome comments, but not shit talking on my threads. My Brother-in-law is still learning to grow and shared what his buddy does to turn his buds colors. Appearantly his cousin is a vendor for a dispensary and that is what he does to make the buds look better. I did not and will not be putting fresh buds in the freezer. As for giving away hash or trim away, it is the same thing. I have bubble bags and have made hash. I don't smoke it very often and gave away over 60 grams of prime bubble hash to patients that do enjoy it over the last couple of months. I enjoy sharing and I grow medicine for other patients as well. I do not sell weed, so anything that comes from me is a gift. I do however donate to dispensaries for cost reimburement, but I do not sell baggies, hash, edibles, oils, butter, etc. I give it away and still have plenty of each from previoius grows for myself, so it will be mean more to my brother ( who is a prop 215 patient) than it does to me.



theloadeddragon said:


> *Warning- Don't be disrespectful and arrogant here.* Looks like your barely able to roll a joint here, so I thought I would let you know..... Im biting my tongue just now, and have gotten good at it over the years..... you may learn to do that, or we can have a rhetorical battle if you will.....
> 
> *I give away hash*, All the time. I give away buds, All the time. Perhaps that is where friendships and whole hearts comes from.
> 
> You need another Coat. We will call it humility.


lol, very good self control you have there TLD. Well said 



HookedOnChronic said:


> lol i kno where bubble hash comes from, i was merely surprised he would pass on the hash and give it away for free, i dont see it happen often


 Yea man, you know I am a pretty generous guy. I give a lot of shit away. He and my sister are both dry right now and needed some medicine and money, so I was just helping them out. They did spend 10 hours trimming for me too  We grow an herbal medicine, why not help others with what mother nature has given us. I make a shit a topical that has several other healing herbs in besides cannabis and I give it away to every one that has an ache or pain ( ofcourse they must be a prop 215 patient. My 80 yr old grandmother has her script and I make her the topical cream for her arthritus.


Anyway, a qiuck update. Buds are drying on drying racks at 76 deg 45% humidity. I am in the process of cleaning out the room, installing my light movers, cleaning trays and res, etc. Just took a little break. 
One thing I would like to share is that while taking the pots out of the trays, I saw major root growth in the cubes in the trays. I will post a couple pics later tonight of the roots. So I am thinking I wm going to fill the trays again around the pots, but not with mini cubes again. They hold too much water and creat excess humitdity in the room. I am going to use silica stone. I will elaborate on this when I get it all figured out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome! idk what ells to say and I have no questions.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice haul Raider. Looks like some fine herb even with the pm. Good shit. Dont forget the weight and smoke report when you finish drying. 



theloadeddragon said:


> *
> Warning- Don't be disrespectful and arrogant here.* Looks like your barely able to roll a joint here, so I thought I would let you know..... Im biting my tongue just now, and have gotten good at it over the years..... you may learn to do that, or we can have a rhetorical battle if you will.....
> 
> *I give away hash*, All the time. I give away buds, All the time. Perhaps that is where friendships and whole hearts comes from.
> ...


Agreed. I give stuff to people all the time, Bud, hash, trim, cookies, and even an ocasional pipe. A lot of people here are personal and medicinal growers, not wanabe dealers trying to make a quick buck. I know we all share the same feelings of negative comments being unnessasry, so please go else where with them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

I gave a bubbler away a couple days ago . They were really surprised and happy, .


----------



## quickrip (Jul 27, 2010)

It looks like this may be your best round yet for the weigh in huh. Im kinda dissapointed to see the lack of purp in the purp though cause Im using co2 at high temps in the shed and was really looking forward to those purple nugs that are directly associated with your grows. Maybe Ill try and drop temps during the flush to see what that does for the color. Those bud sizes are very impressive raider fun stuff man fun stuff!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 27, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Awesome! idk what ells to say and I have no questions.


Thanks man 



Integra21 said:


> Nice haul Raider. Looks like some fine herb even with the pm. Good shit. Dont forget the weight and smoke report when you finish drying.
> 
> Thanks brotha, I am just glad I took care of the pm. I think I may have gone a little overboard though burning the pk with the heavy dose of greencure. I will definatly post the weigh in and smoke report.
> 
> Agreed. I give stuff to people all the time, Bud, hash, trim, cookies, and even an ocasional pipe. A lot of people here are personal and medicinal growers, not wanabe dealers trying to make a quick buck. I know we all share the same feelings of negative comments being unnessasry, so please go else where with them.


That's the world that most growers live in my friend, well said.


theloadeddragon said:


> I gave a bubbler away a couple days ago . They were really surprised and happy, .


Very cool, I just gave away a 1/4 oz of bud and a pipe to my mother-in-law tonight.


quickrip said:


> It looks like this may be your best round yet for the weigh in huh. Im kinda dissapointed to see the lack of purp in the purp though cause Im using co2 at high temps in the shed and was really looking forward to those purple nugs that are directly associated with your grows. Maybe Ill try and drop temps during the flush to see what that does for the color. Those bud sizes are very impressive raider fun stuff man fun stuff!


I don't want to say anything yet, but yes it looks heavier than I can recall. I think the lack of pruple may have to do with the high res temps there for a couple weeks before I picked up the chillers. Not sure, but they seemed to be tunring purple around week 5 and then just stopped. The lower temps when you drop the co2 down may help too.

So finally I can sit back with a bowl and relax. 12 hours of cleaning and setting up the flower room for the switch and feeding tending to the outdoor. That room better be clean now. Anyway here are some pics of my day.

*The roots from this round*





*The new girls*











*Roots of the new girls*





*Outdoor*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Run it Run it Run it! The Sky is the Limit now my Friend


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow no down time at all you got that set-up on lock.... everything looks fantastic good job.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn brother you are the MAN ! Great job on the grow and the outdoor looks fantastic.

Since I'm in your thread, RIP 'The Assassin' Jack Tatum a Silver & Black great.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 28, 2010)

Those outdoor ones are such beasts. They look like frikin Christmas Trees. I like how fast you got those crops rotated. The New set looks huge. Any concerns of it overgrowing the area?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 28, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Run it Run it Run it! The Sky is the Limit now my Friend


 Lol, you know it


whodatnation said:


> Wow no down time at all you got that set-up on lock.... everything looks fantastic good job.


 I appreciate it norlins



Rocky Mountain High said:


> Damn brother you are the MAN ! Great job on the grow and the outdoor looks fantastic.
> 
> Since I'm in your thread, RIP 'The Assassin' Jack Tatum a Silver & Black great.


 thanks man. Ya I heard, I actually met him at raider game few years back. Crazy lookin dude. 


Integra21 said:


> Those outdoor ones are such beasts. They look like frikin Christmas Trees. I like how fast you got those crops rotated. The New set looks huge. Any concerns of it overgrowing the area?


Thanks. They are right where I want them. I will trim them up and only keep the tops, should fill the screen nicely. I actually pinched and bent( supercrop) all tops when I moved them to slow the article growth and spread them out.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 29, 2010)

so Im guessin youre stickin with the co2 for sure eh 

buds are lookin tasty and fat as fuck. the pk deff didnt turn as purple but my guess is just from the higher temps all around indoor and out.

great work, as always


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 29, 2010)

the purple kush ( or not so pruple kush) is dry and transferred to jars to cure. The buds shrunk up from walnut to marble size and they aren't purple. Now for the good part. They smell amazing and I took a tiny little bud with me in a baggy in my car console earlier, I was getting back in the car and when I opened the door in the parking lot It was so strong. They are crazy crystaly, and look so pretty( just not purple. 
So you know if I am transferring from racks to jars I have to samle some right? So here is a preliminary smoke report on the pk: Very smooth with no cough or throat burn. There is a mild sweet taste on the inhale and on exhale more of a more of a kronic grape taste. The high comes on gradually and builds to a great body high while bringing on the urge to share storys with my wife. I have no munchies and feel funtional, but numb. I could feel the high start in my back and slowly work it's way up my back to my head. I definaly am feeling no pain. I smoke about a 15 mins ago and the high seems ot still be building. I can't wait until it is cured.

Weight was 10 oz' and 2 grms. 1.25 oz per plant which is kind of what I expected with the crowding of the ocd in the same tray with them. This is quite a bit less than I usaully get per pk plant, but I am happy with the room they had to grow in. The light was also further away due to the height difference in strains.
Looking at the drying racks, I should have atleast twice that total weight from the 4 OCD plants. 

Here is a pic of the little bud I am smoking on now.

With flash












Without flash


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 29, 2010)

looks kinda like the mango with flash on 

have u tried the papaya?


----------



## noxzious (Jul 30, 2010)

Chroooooooooooooo


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 30, 2010)

That nug looks killer bro, I'm glad you're also enjoying your harvest this season 
Love to taste some grape exhalation right about now.. haha enjoy brotha


----------



## lonleysmoka (Jul 31, 2010)

Pk looks real good


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Jul 31, 2010)

your set up is awesome! very inspirational. any idea how much kwph your system uses on full blast ??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> looks kinda like the mango with flash on
> 
> have u tried the papaya?





noxzious said:


> Chroooooooooooooo





BlackRoses said:


> That nug looks killer bro, I'm glad you're also enjoying your harvest this season
> Love to taste some grape exhalation right about now.. haha enjoy brotha





lonleysmoka said:


> Pk looks real good





BoOYaH!!! said:


> your set up is awesome! very inspirational. any idea how much kwph your system uses on full blast ??


Thank you for the comments. Before I get to the weigh-in and smoke report, I want to share couiple notes on my current flower room conditons. I just put up the screens last night and they are on day 2 of flower. The screens are just about full already, but there is still some room for training. I brought room temps down to 74-76 with lights out and 78-82 lights on. My res temps are set at 70 deg. So I am excited about this round for sure and am looking to increase yeild and color quality of the pk. I also didin't run the shhoting powder last round which I can tell in the density of the buds. I will not be skipping the SP again. I will post a pic of the new girls tonight after lights on, but I am not sure if I will be starting another journal yet or not.

Anyway for the current harvest notes. I still have some of the larger buds on the racks. I would say there is probably another 1/2 pd on the racks and I have wieghed 46 ounces so far. The ocd finished nice and dense, but the mango and papaya are a little airy. As for the smoke, my wife and I have been smoking all of it, but last night we let the high wear off and tested bowl of the ocd alone, _so here is a pre-cure smoke report on the ocd. Aroma is strong deisel with hint of sweet fruit._ _The inhale is strong and smooth with that deisel taste and on exhale there are hints of oranges. My wife says the exhale tastes like orange peels. Smooth with a good cough, no throat burn. There is a immediate head high with accompanied blurred vision for a few seconds. The high settles into a mild body high after about 15 minutes. We were both silent for a bout 20 minutes and then we both shared some abstract thoughts. It is a bit of a trippy smoke and gets you really thinkng about random epiphanies. Suddenly my wife is passed out on the couch, lol. I was suddenly very tired too. The strong high lasts about 45 ins and the lingering mild high lasts another hour of so. I actually diidn't wait for it to wear off before I hit another bowl  _

I will post a smoke report on the mango and papaya soon.

Here are some pics of the buds that are still drying and are crispy outside, but still a little bendy. I cut most of the big buds don so I don't know what they would have weighed if the entire bud was together, but the large ocd buds were 22-26 gms and the papaya around 15 gms, with the mango comming in at 9-10 gms.

_*Orange Crush X NYC Diesel ( this bud is 26 gms)*_
*








*

_*Papaya ( 16 gms)*_











_*Mango Kush ( 9.5 gms)*_


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

I use about 2200-2500 kwhs a month with my veg room running.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome thread..
great setup..
fantastic grow..

well done my friend


----------



## wonderblunder (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn raider you got the best of both worlds going... Nice outdoor, and nice indoor..... You got it going for sure.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> Awesome thread..
> great setup..
> fantastic grow..
> 
> well done my friend


thank you for the great compliments 



wonderblunder said:


> Damn raider you got the best of both worlds going... Nice outdoor, and nice indoor..... You got it going for sure.....


I appreciate it friend. Your room looks awesome man, your doing great work.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

- Purple Kush (8 plants) 292 grams

-Mango Kush (4 plants) 325 grams

- Papaya ( 6 plants) 415 grams

-Orange Crush x NYC diesel 4 plants 515 grams

Total 1547 grams 2 lbs 6 ozs


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mango smoke report- 
Odor- fruity and sweet
visual - light, lime green with bountiful brown hairs
inhale- smooth and sweet
exhale- fruity spice flavor with mild cough
High - long lasting deep body high, somewhat de-abliitating, spacey, muchie weed followed by sleepy time 
yeild 3-4ounces per plant


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome buds man! thats an excellent harvest, congrats. they look really tasty


----------



## noxzious (Aug 1, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Mango smoke report-
> Odor- fruity and sweet
> visual - light, lime green with bountiful brown hairs
> inhale- smooth and sweet
> ...


Puff Puff Give 

PS: That Orange Crush Diesel Seems to be the winner overall on yield - Whats the smoke like on that baby?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 1, 2010)

Daamn rdrfan, that is one awesome harvest brotha,
Those nugs look really fantastic and the final weight is just splendid and proves you're a hell of a grower buddy.

Wish I could rep ya up some


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Great harvest Raider. Something tells me that will tide you over for another 2.5 months until the outdoor girls are ready. How much trim did you end up with?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 1, 2010)

I figured I would post all the smoke reports together. The pk is still my favorite when I don't want to be locked to the couch. The mango is the strongest for sure and just puts me down for the count. The OCD would be somewhere in the middle of the pk/mk it has a great mixture of cebral and body effects. The papaya is similar to the mango, just not as intense and very sweet smelling.


_*Purple Kush -*_*Overall strength 9/10*
Odor- sweet - skunk- sour grape
visual - some purple, brown hairs, sprinkled with sugar
exhale- fruity grape without cough
High - long lasting head high,body numbing, pain relief, very strong cerebral effect , brings out creative thinking, functional with altered outlook
Duration- long
ash - white
yeild 1.25-2 ounces per plant

_*Mango Kush - overall strength 10/10*_
Odor- fruity and sweet
visual - light, lime green with bountiful brown hairs
inhale- smooth and sweet
exhale- fruity spice flavor with mild cough
High - long lasting deep body high,extreme intesity, mental hulicinations, de-abliitating, spacey,numbing, couch lock,increased appetite
duration- long 
ash- moslty white
yeild 3-4ounces per plant

_*Orange Crush x NYC Diesel - overall strength 9/10*_
Odor- skunk, wood, earth, diesel
visual - dark green, dense nugs, with red and brown hairs
inhale- smooth, deisel
exhale- hints of citrus,spice, sour, cough
High - head and body high, mind altering, a little heady at first, moterate high duration, mild couch lock
duration - moderate
ash- white
yeild 4-5 ounces per plant

_*Papaya -overall strength -7/10*_
Odor- fruity, creamy sweet
visual - light, lime green, red hairs
inhale- smooth and fruity
exhale- sweet, spice flavor with mild cough, tastes like jolly ranchers
High - relaxing high, moderate intesity, mild cebrebral effect, moderate couch lock, slight appetite gain
duration- moderate
ash- mostly white
yeild 2-3 ounces per plant


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 1, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Great harvest Raider. Something tells me that will tide you over for another 2.5 months until the outdoor girls are ready. How much trim did you end up with?


I had about half the trim I usually end up with, but I gave my trim away after trimning to my sister and brother-in-law for helping, they will share some oil they make and usually roll up the rest into joints. He called yesterday and said he rolled 300 joints up with the sugar leaf. I throw away the water leaf trim, but I think I may start hashing that shit up in the future.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, with the variety you have, just think of having hash from all of those strains. Thats what I know Im looking forward to. Will be able to add Piss hash to my stash in a little bit. From the way trichs are looking, I should be harvesting next weekend. But I'll have a lot better idea in the next couple of days. Cut a nug and dehydrated it for sample yesterday.


----------



## noxzious (Aug 1, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I figured I would post all the smoke reports together. The pk is still my favorite when I don't want to be locked to the couch. The mango is the strongest for sure and just puts me down for the count. The OCD would be somewhere in the middle of the pk/mk it has a great mixture of cebral and body effects. The papaya is similar to the mango, just not as intense and very sweet smelling.
> 
> 
> _*Purple Kush -*_*Overall strength 9/10*
> ...


Wow the diesel really did yield for the quality


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome grow man. I will be pulling up me chair in the colder months and learning. Love the way you describe details. Def a big rep for you Raider. peace 1bmm


----------



## quickrip (Aug 2, 2010)

Impressive yeild off that ocd huh raider? Great run man.


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 3, 2010)

Impressive yield, beautiful pics, I wish I could hit a few pounds out of my room, but I just dont see it happening... 
Love how you have your room dialed..... I am tired of trying to get bigger and bigger without being able to fully dial it....


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice results bro, congrats!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 3, 2010)

Good job brother and very nice smoke report man, thanks


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Awesome grow man. I will be pulling up me chair in the colder months and learning. Love the way you describe details. Def a big rep for you Raider. peace 1bmm


I appreciate the compliment man. 



quickrip said:


> Impressive yeild off that ocd huh raider? Great run man.


 Yea, ridiculous considering they were over crowded too. Thanks quick


wonderblunder said:


> Impressive yield, beautiful pics, I wish I could hit a few pounds out of my room, but I just dont see it happening...
> Love how you have your room dialed..... I am tired of trying to get bigger and bigger without being able to fully dial it....


 I hear ya wonder. I almost added two more lights when I moved to my new room, but I am glad I didn't . It is hard enough getting these two dialed. Maybe down the road. The co2 is the difference man, add some before you add anything else.


BlackRoses said:


> Very nice results bro, congrats!!


 cheers man


Rocky Mountain High said:


> Good job brother and very nice smoke report man, thanks


 grassy ass man


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the grow/smoke report, you got my mind on CO2 again lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 5, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks for the grow/smoke report, you got my mind on CO2 again lol


That CO2 is no joke man. I wish I had been using it all along. I can't imagine what you could do with some CO2 if you grew that avatar bud without any.


----------



## johnfish22 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hows the progress man? you and i have the same set up only I'm using H G Soil, my buddies are using the Cana line with this set up and they are getting 2 lb a plant 2 plants per table. There is no doubt this is the way to go. We are SCROG on the outdoor too.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 5, 2010)

johnfish22 said:


> Hows the progress man? you and i have the same set up only I'm using H G Soil, my buddies are using the Cana line with this set up and they are getting 2 lb a plant 2 plants per table. There is no doubt this is the way to go. We are SCROG on the outdoor too.


Still growing away man. I am running 9 plants per tray right now, so I am not really scroging, more using the screen to spread out the canopy and for support. I will probably drop back to 6 per tray next round so I can actually do some weaving again. 4 pds a table is nutz man! How long are you vegging for to pull that kind of weight and what kind of watts are you running per tray? That is awesome. I would love to see a pic of that set-up. I pulled 1.5 per tray last round. I thought about scroggin outside, but i was advised against it. How is that working out?


----------



## quickrip (Aug 5, 2010)

I have to see that shit man. Please do share the pics. Thats unbelievable. Ive only heard of those kind of #'s growing trees in bucket dwc systems like the undercurrent.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 6, 2010)

wow man! Nice and super impressive grow! Will be watching from the sidelines!


----------



## johnfish22 (Aug 6, 2010)

The set-up is very similar to your but the room has 2 lights per plant if we can if not then its 2 lights a table, c02 i'll check what that setting is........., sealed room, full a/c and dehumidifier, vented hoods 1000 hps we veg for about 4 weeks. the outdoor scrogs look good to me, why were you advised not to? i'll see about posting pics



last indoor was 12 plants we do a lot of baking because that is the best way6 to control spasms and nerve pain


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 6, 2010)

johnfish22 said:


> The set-up is very similar to your but the room has 2 lights per plant if we can if not then its 2 lights a table, c02 i'll check what that setting is........., sealed room, full a/c and dehumidifier, vented hoods 1000 hps we veg for about 4 weeks. the outdoor scrogs look good to me, why were you advised not to? i'll see about posting pics
> 
> 
> 
> last indoor was 12 plants we do a lot of baking because that is the best way6 to control spasms and nerve pain


So you use two 1000 w hps plant? That is crazy, but sounds effective. I too do alot of baking. I have a back injury from a parachute accident in the military, so edibles work well for pain relief. We also make a topical cream with Comfry extract, trauma oil, cocao butter, coco butter, bees wax, wintergreen, and cannabis infused olive oil. It really works for muscle pain and spasms. Everyone that has tried it, is shocked at how well it works, with no cerebral effect.
As for the outdoor, I would have still done the scrog if I had the space. The people that said it wasn't as effective are the same ones that always say just let the plant do what it's gonna do. I don't totally agree, I did some topping and supercroping when they were little, which is why there are several tops on each of my outdoor plants. I just asked about the scrog because I am curious to see a scrogged plant outside. I am sure it looks sawesome.


----------



## johnfish22 (Aug 7, 2010)

they are nuts, the scrog are 8x8, i'll go out to the farm and get pics today. i dont know why you just let the plant go when you can assist it getting better?


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 7, 2010)

fdd has done a few outdoor scrogs in years past and he says he cant tell a difference in yield or anything. given enough time to blow up, they outgrow the scrog real quick and you can hardly tell one was even used. but it also depends on the size of the screen so idk, it all depends. Id also like to see pics of the indoor and outdoor scrog


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 8, 2010)

Raiderfan, nice work man. I love what you have done. Caould you please tell what nutrients you are using. I must have missed it and appologize ifyou already posted it. 


Seriously man, excellent work.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 8, 2010)

BIGDAVE said:


> Raiderfan, nice work man. I love what you have done. Caould you please tell what nutrients you are using. I must have missed it and appologize ifyou already posted it.
> 
> 
> Seriously man, excellent work.


Thank you for the compliment bro, I really appreciate it. I use House and Garden Aqua Flakes per the H&G feeding chart. I have used the yellow bottle bloom phat and ooze in conjunction, but I highly recommend against the bloom in hydro. It makes a huge mess of sludge. The Bloom definatly is not meant for hydro regardless of what the guys at bloom say. I decided a few days ago to give it a shot again and spent hours last night cleaning all the sludge out of my reserviors, pumps, chillers , etc. I am pretty sure any total organic lines will have the same effect in hydro.
As for the H&G, I love it and always have great results with it. It is easy to use and has a lot less parts than advanced or some other comparable lines do. I have learned though, that you really need to use the entire line to get the best results. I have skimped on the multi Zen and algen extract in the past and the effects are subtle, but noticable for sure. I have decided to leave the lab coats to the phd's at the H&G and it is best to run a line that you choose in it's entirety instead of mixing and matching nutrients. Think about it, these nutrient companies are running experiments, controls and trials that you and I could never pull off to determnine what works best and the synergy of the nutrients.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am not starting a new thread, but will just put some periodic updates in this one. I am on day 11 of flower and the stretch is ending and the buds are starting to form. I am feeding at 750 ppm, a ph of 5.8, and res temps of 69 deg. The ambient room temps are 78-80 with lights on and 72-76 with lights out. RH is 45-50%. Co2 is at 1450-1500 ppm.
I didn't do any weaving and just used the screen to spreed the canopy out and for support later. I could have made the screens a little higher, but they will work.







*Purple Kush*











*Orange Crush x NYC Diesel*


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 10, 2010)

sooo jealous of your Scrog. Damn I really wanna get one setup but I don't know how it would affect the perpetual cycle since I'd need to veg a lil longer. Wish I had more space, but one 4x4 will probably be as much flowering space as I can get. Hoping to run 1600 over that space though so it should produce heavy. Also been considering coco but is it sterilized? I just want to work with clean stuff since I've seen the lovelies that can come in soil. Really wanna get that co2, must make it happen haha. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> sooo jealous of your Scrog. Damn I really wanna get one setup but I don't know how it would affect the perpetual cycle since I'd need to veg a lil longer. Wish I had more space, but one 4x4 will probably be as much flowering space as I can get. Hoping to run 1600 over that space though so it should produce heavy. Also been considering coco but is it sterilized? I just want to work with clean stuff since I've seen the lovelies that can come in soil. Really wanna get that co2, must make it happen haha. Keep up the good work man.


LOL, your crackin me up man. You must get co2, you must get co2...seriously man, just get a 20 lb canaster and set it on a time, you will see the results. Then when you got he money for the regulator and controller/monitor you can dial it in. Must get co2..lol
The coco is great for drain to waste if you are hand or drip feeding. It is like a spong and hard to over water, because it allows so much oxygen. The premium coco lines are pre-flushed and treated. The B'Cuzz Coir is steam flushed and re buffered, That is what I used anyway with no problems and never had to flush before using.
Thanks for the compliment Bro.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 10, 2010)

Always beautiful in there brother, nice job


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 10, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I am not starting a new thread, but will just put some periodic updates in this one. I am on day 11 of flower and the stretch is ending and the buds are starting to form. I am feeding at 750 ppm, a ph of 5.8, and res temps of 69 deg. The ambient room temps are 78-80 with lights on and 72-76 with lights out. RH is 45-50%. Co2 is at 1450-1500 ppm.
> I didn't do any weaving and just used the screen to spreed the canopy out and for support later. I could have made the screens a little higher, but they will work.
> 
> 
> ...


 That canopy is looking toit, toit like a tiger. Good shit raider, you know Im watching. I feel like we got some of the badest scrogs on riu, sounds arrogant, but we really do nice shit, I feel like wee're brothers from another mother.


Someguy15 said:


> sooo jealous of your Scrog. Damn I really wanna get one setup but I don't know how it would affect the perpetual cycle since I'd need to veg a lil longer. Wish I had more space, but one 4x4 will probably be as much flowering space as I can get. Hoping to run 1600 over that space though so it should produce heavy. Also been considering coco but is it sterilized? I just want to work with clean stuff since I've seen the lovelies that can come in soil. Really wanna get that co2, must make it happen haha. Keep up the good work man.


 Have you ever mafde it by my journal. I run a perpetual 1200w scrog in dwc in a room that is only 3ft4in tall. Check it out, it might help pursuade you, link is in the sig.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> That canopy is looking toit, toit like a tiger. Good shit raider, you know Im watching. I feel like we got some of the badest scrogs on riu, sounds arrogant, but we really do nice shit, I feel like wee're brothers from another mother.
> 
> Have you ever mafde it by my journal. I run a perpetual 1200w scrog in dwc in a room that is only 3ft4in tall. Check it out, it might help pursuade you, link is in the sig.


Thanks my brotha from anotha motha! I appreciate the compliment man. I am always on your thread too man. You really do have one of the best screens I have seen.


----------



## quickrip (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel like you guys student of the scrog. You two are the masters and I am the padiwan (sp) young one. Just watching and learning.  Youve both been huge influences on how I roll for sure. Ever since I first got on riu harvest after harvest. Its amazing how good you two are getting at this shit.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 10, 2010)

quickrip said:


> I feel like you guys student of the scrog. You two are the masters and I am the padiwan (sp) young one. Just watching and learning.  Youve both been huge influences on how I roll for sure. Ever since I first got on riu harvest after harvest. Its amazing how good you two are getting at this shit.


Thank you bro for the big compliment. You are definatley on a faster track than me. You will be putting on a clinic once you get your shit dialed in just the way you want it. I like that you said fuck it, I am gonna do this shit right and didn't cut any corners. Really bro you got all the shit many seasoned growers wish they had.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful system you got there rdrfan, I'm really thinking of going Aeroponics now.. yields are noticeably larger on hydro setups and cheaper to run, 
but I think you already knew that


----------



## quickrip (Aug 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thank you bro for the big compliment. You are definatley on a faster track than me. You will be putting on a clinic once you get your shit dialed in just the way you want it. I like that you said fuck it, I am gonna do this shit right and didn't cut any corners. Really bro you got all the shit many seasoned growers wish they had.


Thanks dude, i might have a lot of shit but that doesnt mean i can use it. Im comming along though. This forum and people like yourself make the learning curve so much better.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 11, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Beautiful system you got there rdrfan, I'm really thinking of going Aeroponics now.. yields are noticeably larger on hydro setups and cheaper to run,
> but I think you already knew that


Thank you brotha. Yes the hydro set-ups are less expensive to run, but much more expensive to get all the equipment to make them run right. I started with coco in smart pots and hand watering. It was actually pretty simple set-up, but now I have several pumps, res chillers, reserviors, air pumps, etc. I thought I could get this shit all automated, but I spend as much or more time now with the hydro set-up tweeking and adjusting. The next thing on my wish list is the intelledose system. Man, wouldn't that be nice 



quickrip said:


> Thanks dude, i might have a lot of shit but that doesnt mean i can use it. Im comming along though. This forum and people like yourself make the learning curve so much better.


Hey man, I am glad I can give back a little to the site that has helped me so much.


----------



## DankMaster42069 (Aug 12, 2010)

Raiderfan your sh!t rocks!!! and where did you get your multiple-shelf-drying-screen-rack? thats the [email protected]'n bomb!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 12, 2010)

DankMaster42069 said:


> Raiderfan your sh!t rocks!!! and where did you get your multiple-shelf-drying-screen-rack? thats the [email protected]'n bomb!


I picked it up at my hydro store. It's the Quick Cure rack here is one I saw on line --> http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=217


----------



## quickrip (Aug 12, 2010)

That drying screen is awsome! I highly recommend it. It holds way more than you would think. Raider you might need another two of those for the outdoor crop huh? The best part is that it folds up into a 12" round tiny sack for easy storage it kinda reminds me of those tents that pop out almost by themselves.


----------



## johnfish22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are 2 of our SCROG monsters that i promised each SCROG is 8x8


View attachment 1099326View attachment 1099324


----------



## johnfish22 (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of long shots so you can see the SCROG


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics man. Those look incredible, great work.


----------



## quickrip (Aug 17, 2010)

What a nice outdoor scrog well built man. How about some pics of the huge indoor monsters?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ladies are looking good. I upped the ppms to 950 for the third week and will jump to 1000 in a couple days. 



_*Purple Kush*_













_*Orange Cush x NYCD*_












_*A couple pics under the canopy*_
_*








*_
_*Most of both trays*_


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 18, 2010)

That's absolutely beautiful bro, such a clean setup.. and lots of crystal production already.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2010)

Im still impressed with the 0 down time like a pro. Plants look perfectly healthy and a very nice lollypop! Just in awe bro nice.
btw, what did you replace the tiny tiny rw cubes with? They held to much water?


----------



## noxzious (Aug 18, 2010)

19 days... thats purely amazing.

They look like 4 weeks 

How do you do it bro?


----------



## bender420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Holy Fuckin Bang Bang Booooooooooom







OK where the hell do I start, I know I have been gone for a bit but WOW!!! You skills are amazing my friend, I have seen you from the start, where you had already set the bar quite high. To see improvements from your kick-ass earlier grows, it is really insane. 

Again and again and again, you fucking killed it. Much Respect, and nothing but love for you man.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 21, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> That's absolutely beautiful bro, such a clean setup.. and lots of crystal production already.


Thanks BR, they are sugaring up fast.



whodatnation said:


> Im still impressed with the 0 down time like a pro. Plants look perfectly healthy and a very nice lollypop! Just in awe bro nice.
> btw, what did you replace the tiny tiny rw cubes with? They held to much water?


Thanks Bro. I actually didn't use anything in the pk tray around the baskets and used hygroton or silica stone in the OCD tray. I have to say though the silica stone isn't doing much for the roots, because it isn't gettig watered enough. I water flood once a day for the rw, but not enough for the stone. I am trying sure to grow next run. I will find a medium a like eventually. 


noxzious said:


> 19 days... thats purely amazing.
> 
> They look like 4 weeks
> 
> How do you do it bro?


Thanks bro!



bender420 said:


> Holy Fuckin Bang Bang Booooooooooom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B, it is so good to see you my friend. The pk last run actually didn't impress me to much. I over treated with green cure and they got burnt in week 4 and never really did much after that. I also let my res temps get too high. I have added res chillers this round so I am hoping they do better this run. I apreciate the props tho man.


----------



## bob80 (Aug 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I transfer to flower room and run under 20/4 until canopy is full(usually less than a week). Then cut clones and flip flower room to 12/12. Clones go in aero cloner. I move rooted clones to rw when ready(usually 10-14 days). Then they veg for the next 6-7 weeks and I do it all over again. This time I transferred the 4" rw cubes into 9" square pots with mini cubes, but should have waited another week or two to keep them from getting too big too soon. My veg room is now over crowded, so I will be harvesting flower room in the next few days. Usually takes a full day to clean a sanitize the flower room before I can make the transfer.
> My veg room is 2x4 trays so they can get crowded quick if they have the root space.


Your the man !! I always get stuck on your post. Very impressive stuff every time. I had a question for you. I have a aero cloner also but was wondering how you transfer into the Rockwool out of the aero cloner. I haven't been using mine due to this. I use rapid rooters which are awesome, but, was wondering when was the right time to transfer into my 4" x 4" rockwool cube out of the aero cloner. I was worried about damaging the roots. Thanks, and keep up the awesome work.


----------



## BluffinCali (Aug 22, 2010)

Havent been following this grow, its nice to see your thumb keeps getting greener, think you need to come help me with a new set up cause my place looks like a pig sty compared to that cleanliness. For reals man everything looks super impressive, I mean I do okay with yield/quality but it looks like a jumbled mess compared to your set up. Im just finishing up some fire og, jack ripper, 3rd dim, blue dream, og/bubba cross and the black, but Ive had a major problem with mites this go around but Im praying I have eliminated the problem, should start harvesting a few strains within the next 2wks or so. I really want to show everyone the outdoor girls my friend and I have going in our medical garden, Im gonna break my last years record for individual yield, there are some 10' plus giant bushes, mainly bubba kush (10), blue dream(5), cheese(4),pineapple wreck(3), lsd(2), powerkush, jack herer, green crack. Even though this growing season didnt get off to the best start with the weather we had in apr/may, I lost 4 green cracks to some unknown reason, but last 8wks has set them off. Anyways sorry to come and talk about my outdoor, Im just so stoked like always come this time of year. Im actually going to get some pictures up now that Im back here at riu, I may need someone to tell me the directions, but we need to show some of these ladies off. Did you have any outdoor garden this year? Alright well your setup looks ridiculous, great trich production so early on, my blue dream is absolutely killing it indoors, they were barely ravaged by the mites, but regardless the cut I have is a huge yielder which I really wasnt expecting, obviously my first time growing it. Sorry for rambling like usual, keep up the good work, peace man!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 22, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Havent been following this grow, its nice to see your thumb keeps getting greener, think you need to come help me with a new set up cause my place looks like a pig sty compared to that cleanliness. For reals man everything looks super impressive, I mean I do okay with yield/quality but it looks like a jumbled mess compared to your set up. Im just finishing up some fire og, jack ripper, 3rd dim, blue dream, og/bubba cross and the black, but Ive had a major problem with mites this go around but Im praying I have eliminated the problem, should start harvesting a few strains within the next 2wks or so. I really want to show everyone the outdoor girls my friend and I have going in our medical garden, Im gonna break my last years record for individual yield, there are some 10' plus giant bushes, mainly bubba kush (10), blue dream(5), cheese(4),pineapple wreck(3), lsd(2), powerkush, jack herer, green crack. Even though this growing season didnt get off to the best start with the weather we had in apr/may, I lost 4 green cracks to some unknown reason, but last 8wks has set them off. Anyways sorry to come and talk about my outdoor, Im just so stoked like always come this time of year. Im actually going to get some pictures up now that Im back here at riu, I may need someone to tell me the directions, but we need to show some of these ladies off. Did you have any outdoor garden this year? Alright well your setup looks ridiculous, great trich production so early on, my blue dream is absolutely killing it indoors, they were barely ravaged by the mites, but regardless the cut I have is a huge yielder which I really wasnt expecting, obviously my first time growing it. Sorry for rambling like usual, keep up the good work, peace man!


Hey Bro, first no worries on sharing in this journal. I welcome it. Sorry to hear about your mites, I am personally battling them outdoors myself, but I shower, put on clean cloths adnd don't pet the dog before going in my flower room. So, my flower room is clean at this point. I really don't want these little fuckers inside. 
It sounds like you've got some great strains going man. Feel free to post a pic or two in here if you want to.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 22, 2010)

bob80 said:


> Your the man !! I always get stuck on your post. Very impressive stuff every time. I had a question for you. I have a aero cloner also but was wondering how you transfer into the Rockwool out of the aero cloner. I haven't been using mine due to this. I use rapid rooters which are awesome, but, was wondering when was the right time to transfer into my 4" x 4" rockwool cube out of the aero cloner. I was worried about damaging the roots. Thanks, and keep up the awesome work.


I use the mini rw cubes, but you can just cut up a rw cube into small peices if you don't want to buy a $28 bag of mini's. The 4x4's have a square cut-out meant for the 1" cube. I put the rooted clone in the cut-out and very delicatly place the pre-soaked mini cubes around the stem and roots. You can leave them some what loose, so don't pack them down or the roots will break off the stem. Works great.


----------



## bob80 (Aug 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I use the mini rw cubes, but you can just cut up a rw cube into small peices if you don't want to buy a $28 bag of mini's. The 4x4's have a square cut-out meant for the 1" cube. I put the rooted clone in the cut-out and very delicatly place the pre-soaked mini cubes around the stem and roots. You can leave them some what loose, so don't pack them down or the roots will break off the stem. Works great.




Sounds like a plan. Thanks really appreciate it.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice. I really like the THC production for only being 19days or so!!! Just a great looking canopy! Very useful thread. I am looking forward to some kind of a sog grow still have some numbers to run....


again keep it up we all enjoy it!


----------



## bob80 (Aug 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks BR, they are sugaring up fast.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro. I actually didn't use anything in the pk tray around the baskets and used hygroton or silica stone in the OCD tray. I have to say though the silica stone isn't doing much for the roots, because it isn't gettig watered enough. I water flood once a day for the rw, but not enough for the stone. I am trying sure to grow next run. I will find a medium a like eventually.
> ...


Just wondering, why wouldn't you go with the way you did the PK all the time ? you know without anything in the tray around the net pots, seems cleaner and it looks like your PK is budding nicely at day 19 to me.... also is that Uncle Bens topping technique or what do you do ? your ladies look nice and uniform !! Thanks, last questions I promise, LOL.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 23, 2010)

lonleysmoka said:


> very nice. I really like the THC production for only being 19days or so!!! Just a great looking canopy! Very useful thread. I am looking forward to some kind of a sog grow still have some numbers to run....
> 
> 
> again keep it up we all enjoy it!


Thanks bud 



bob80 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Thanks really appreciate it.


Fore sure



bob80 said:


> Just wondering, why wouldn't you go with the way you did the PK all the time ? you know without anything in the tray around the net pots, seems cleaner and it looks like your PK is budding nicely at day 19 to me.... also is that Uncle Bens topping technique or what do you do ? your ladies look nice and uniform !! Thanks, last questions I promise, LOL.


Dude, ask as many questions as you like. The reason I change my medium so much is that I will always be wondering what the different mediums will do if I don't try them. I am a big coco fan, but not in a ebb/flow or flood and drain system. I am happy with the rockwool, but would like something that dries out a little quicker. The Sure to Grow is supposed to no grow algea. The only thing wrong with the rw in baskets has been some white mold growing on the top of the rw. I have been treating with Green Cure which keeps it in check, but would rather not have it at all. I have read a lot on the sure to grow and it sounded good enough to give it a try. http://www.suretogrow.com/


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 23, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> Fore sure
> ...


 Depending on how that works out for you, give my medium a try  50% Gordon RW Grow Chunks & 50% hydroton... little bit of a pita to prepare but it works wonders. Water it once a day or more they are happy (veg)... flower 3-4 times works great. Just another idea for ya, since I tried this I don't foresee myself switching anytime soon, works great.

Edit: I See STG makes 1" cubes too, hmmm maybe hydroton and those bad boys would work good together too. Then I don't have to prep RW and deal with the itchies lol


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> Fore sure
> ...


 Have you tried hydrotron or perlite or a combination of the 2. With the small amount of water they retain, you could be flooding your tables every hourn without problems I imagine. Im still a huge fan of my medium-less dwc. I never really advertised it in my thread, but I was growing sick of preping and washing hydrotron, so I decided to try cutting my clones and putting them in the net pots with only the neoprene inserts holding them in place and the netpots empty. This is how I always did my clones, but I would add hydrotron as soon as they rooted. Now I just skip that step all together and run them in the empty pots from start to finish and it works like a champ. The last 2 runs have been done this way. Maybe try makin a cover for your table, elevating the large cubes the plants are in with small racks or hydrotron or something, and just leave the roots exposed in the table with it constantly flooding, Giant circulating shallow water culture(I THINK IT WOULD ACTUALLY BE NFT), I know it might sound crazy or that Im a few screws short, but I dodnt see why that wouldnt work as good as my setup and get rid of all the time and money wasted on the mediums. I dont expect you to actually try it, but just putting a thought in the back of your mind.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Depending on how that works out for you, give my medium a try  50% Gordon RW Grow Chunks & 50% hydroton... little bit of a pita to prepare but it works wonders. Water it once a day or more they are happy (veg)... flower 3-4 times works great. Just another idea for ya, since I tried this I don't foresee myself switching anytime soon, works great.
> 
> Edit: I See STG makes 1" cubes too, hmmm maybe hydroton and those bad boys would work good together too. Then I don't have to prep RW and deal with the itchies lol



You know I may try the stg with the hygromite in the baskets next run. Depending on how the stg works out this time. STG does make something called snow which is just loose medium which may work good mixed with hydroton or hygromite.



Integra21 said:


> Have you tried hydrotron or perlite or a combination of the 2. With the small amount of water they retain, you could be flooding your tables every hourn without problems I imagine. Im still a huge fan of my medium-less dwc. I never really advertised it in my thread, but I was growing sick of preping and washing hydrotron, so I decided to try cutting my clones and putting them in the net pots with only the neoprene inserts holding them in place and the netpots empty. This is how I always did my clones, but I would add hydrotron as soon as they rooted. Now I just skip that step all together and run them in the empty pots from start to finish and it works like a champ. The last 2 runs have been done this way. Maybe try makin a cover for your table, elevating the large cubes the plants are in with small racks or hydrotron or something, and just leave the roots exposed in the table with it constantly flooding, Giant circulating shallow water culture(I THINK IT WOULD ACTUALLY BE NFT), I know it might sound crazy or that Im a few screws short, but I dodnt see why that wouldnt work as good as my setup and get rid of all the time and money wasted on the mediums. I dont expect you to actually try it, but just putting a thought in the back of your mind.


Your right on with the continous flooding probably having the best results. I have just been to spooked to try it. One pump goes down and you screwed. I have really thought hard about an nft system or even running pvc around the inside of my trays, adding a lid, and making a large aeroponics set up. Both of these would eliminate the medium all together. I think I need to work up to it. When I started I thought, "man I will never use anything other than coco". Now I am much more adventurous, so it may not be long before I am running a dwc or nft system.


----------



## bob80 (Aug 23, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> Fore sure
> ...


So what topping technique do you use ? I think you may have forgot as you were answering my other question.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 24, 2010)

bob80 said:


> So what topping technique do you use ? I think you may have forgot as you were answering my other question.


Sorry I missed that one. I FIM, it doesn't stall the growth as much and get a handful of beautiful tops.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 26, 2010)

Reserviors temps 69 deg, lights on 78 deg, lights off 74 deg, CO2 1500 ppm, nutrients 1250 ppm, and RH 50-55%. 
The ladies are looking great. The PK looks better than I have seen it at 4 weeks and the OCD is starting to fatten up. 

Here are a few pics

_*The Canopy*_






_*Purple Kush*_



































_*Orange Crush NYCD*_


----------



## TheOldRat (Aug 27, 2010)

Great Work!
2k of light is a lot so great results should be expected I bet you will still find things to improve.
I think Hydroton would work instead of the mini rockwool cubes and they are reusable
but you would need to water more often if you use them, your ph should be more stable
a 4" rockwool cube in a tray of hydro ton is quiet popular 
if your co2 is on a timer you can flood the tray at the same time... co2 sinks


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 27, 2010)

TheOldRat said:


> Great Work!
> 2k of light is a lot so great results should be expected I bet you will still find things to improve.
> I think Hydroton would work instead of the mini rockwool cubes and they are reusable
> but you would need to water more often if you use them, your ph should be more stable
> ...


Thanks for the comliment. I tried the hygromite, which is silica stone and similar to hydroton. The issue I have with running two different mediums is that they both require different watering frequencies. Rockwool holds so much moisture that I can't water the hygromite enough without keeping the rw too wet. I am trying out the sure to grow next round and have my clones in 6" cubes now. I may use the sure to grow pads in the bottom of the trays with the cubes on top, but haven't commited to that idea yet. I have a CO2 monitor controler on a timer that comes on 20 mins before the lights do so that the room saturates with co2 by the time the lights come on. My co2 emitter is is attached to the middle of my light mover over the trays so that the co2 drops on the plants.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking good as always Raider. That's a hell of a canopy. Looks like it's going to be a great harvest. Keep it up(which you always do).


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazing for 4 weeks bro.. daaamn!!
How much are you expecting from this?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 29, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good as always Raider. That's a hell of a canopy. Looks like it's going to be a great harvest. Keep it up(which you always do).


 I appreciate the compliment my friend.



BlackRoses said:


> Amazing for 4 weeks bro.. daaamn!!
> How much are you expecting from this?


Thanks, I am trying to keep my expectations low. So a pound from the pk and 2 from the ocd. Secretly though, I would love to get close to the gmt per watt mark.;


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2010)

God you work fast! You harvested about a week before me, I havent started flower for my next run and your already on week 4! Your canopy is looking SICK!, keep up the great work and im on the sidelines taking notes.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Sep 1, 2010)

That closeup shot of the purple kush is quite incredible, good job brother. Both growing and shooting the pics. Nice


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 1, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> God you work fast! You harvested about a week before me, I havent started flower for my next run and your already on week 4! Your canopy is looking SICK!, keep up the great work and im on the sidelines taking notes.





Rocky Mountain High said:


> That closeup shot of the purple kush is quite incredible, good job brother. Both growing and shooting the pics. Nice



Thanks bro. Yea my last veg went well, so there was no down time. My current veg isn't going as smooth, so I will have some time between flowering for sure next run.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a few picks of the ladies at 5 weeks today. Started the shooting powder and this will be the last week before I start to taper down the nutrient ppms.

_*OCD*_
*




*






_*PK*_
















_*OCD on the left and Pk on right*_


----------



## notoriousb (Sep 3, 2010)

boofuckingyaaaa!


----------



## quickrip (Sep 3, 2010)

I love the shot of the pk next to the ocd. It reallyshows the quality and crystilization of the pk. But the size of the ocd buds are amazing for sure. Love how every round is bigger and better with you man. Never a disapointment.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 3, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> boofuckingyaaaa!





#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just a few picks of the ladies at 5 weeks today. Started the shooting powder and this will be the last week before I start to taper down the nutrient ppms.
> 
> _*OCD*_
> *
> ...





quickrip said:


> I love the shot of the pk next to the ocd. It reallyshows the quality and crystilization of the pk. But the size of the ocd buds are amazing for sure. Love how every round is bigger and better with you man. Never a disapointment.


Pic bump 

Thank you man, I still stare in awe sometimes at how beautiful the pk looks. Every time I think of replacing it with a better yielder, I just can't do it. You will see bro, when you smoke your first pk bowl.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2010)

awesome ladies as usual Raider. How are the outdoor girls doing?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks bro, the outdoor is starting to look impressive. There is a link in my signature if you want to check them out.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hell yeah man your buds are looking great! That PK is more my style, but shit, OCD could be some kill smoke too
good work dude


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks bro. I am a pk guy too, but everyone that's tried it, loves the ocd. It gets better the longer its in the jars.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2010)

Whoa!! those look amazing.. Bro seriously, buy a plant tissue culture set for lik 100$ or something and make me some leaf or stem clones in petri dishes, send it through mail..
I'll take the risk, that PK look ridiculously good!!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 6, 2010)

longer in the jars the better is definitely the case with the SourDiesel I've been growing for the last couple years. Past three months and the smell is so strong, 1 gram will smell up a whole room. Sooo tasty... 1 big SD is coming down end of next week. 

cut down a big trainwreck last night.. with the SensiStar, Ak48, and BlueMystic that will also come down in the next 2 weeks, my dry spell is finally over. I can stop living on keif and canna-cookies woo-hoo!!

If I was growing on your scale I would never run out... I'm a little bit jealous.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Sep 6, 2010)

one day i will have a set up like this your awsome man +Rep for this OG SMOKER !


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 6, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Whoa!! those look amazing.. Bro seriously, buy a plant tissue culture set for lik 100$ or something and make me some leaf or stem clones in petri dishes, send it through mail..
> I'll take the risk, that PK look ridiculously good!!


 
I need to find one of those culture sets for sure man. I am probably going to stop the pk for a few runs to make room for the Pineapple Express, but don't want to lose the genetics. Where do I find the culture set?


Steadmanclan said:


> longer in the jars the better is definitely the case with the SourDiesel I've been growing for the last couple years. Past three months and the smell is so strong, 1 gram will smell up a whole room. Sooo tasty... 1 big SD is coming down end of next week.
> 
> cut down a big trainwreck last night.. with the SensiStar, Ak48, and BlueMystic that will also come down in the next 2 weeks, my dry spell is finally over. I can stop living on keif and canna-cookies woo-hoo!!
> 
> If I was growing on your scale I would never run out... I'm a little bit jealous.


Congrats on your harvest Bro. Yea, I don't run out of meds here. I am smoking on some pk tonight that has been in jars for 3 months, damn shit ages like a fine wine.


whietiger88101 said:


> one day i will have a set up like this your awsome man +Rep for this OG SMOKER !


Thank you man for the compliment and the rep It wasn't long ago I was admiring everyone elses set-ups and dreaming of my own. If you build it they will grow.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 6, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I need to find one of those culture sets for sure man. I am probably going to stop the pk for a few runs to make room for the Pineapple Express, but don't want to lose the genetics. Where do I find the culture set?
> 
> Congrats on your harvest Bro. Yea, I don't run out of meds here. I am smoking on some pk tonight that has been in jars for 3 months, damn shit ages like a fine wine.
> 
> ...


 PE? your going to love it! And probably force me to get CO2 when i see what the nugs can be rofl


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 8, 2010)

You never seize to amaze me between your indoor and outdoor.... Always motivating........


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I need to find one of those culture sets for sure man. I am probably going to stop the pk for a few runs to make room for the Pineapple Express, but don't want to lose the genetics. Where do I find the culture set?


Actually there's two ways of doing it.. the easy and the cheap way.
Easy way is to google or search for "Plant tissue culture kit" and order a full kit online.
Or and this is the way I'm going to do it.. You find a website that sells Plant Tissue Agar 
I happen to have a couple saved: 
http://www.coastbio.co.nz/agar.htm#Plant_Tissue_Culture_Agar:
http://www.bio-world.com/productinfo/4_45_293/8582/Agar-Plant-Tissue-Culture.html
And then you need to buy
Plant Culture dishes: http://pochun.ecplaza.net/hbuilder.do?cmd=catalogView&MemberID=SPL&CatalogID=13

Then just google the steps to properly cultivate your plant.
It's very simple once you have the Agar and the dishes, you'll need to buy some 99% Isopropyl Alcohol to clean the leafs and find a 100% sterile environment to perform the cloning.
If the dishes aren't sterile, bacteria or germs will get inside and it'll spawn new colonies within hours and your cloning will have failed.
That is the most difficult part, to do it 100% sterile, cause the Agar is nothing else then an organic breeding ground for anything that gets caught in there.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 8, 2010)

i've read alot about tissue culture.. seems like a bad ass way to keep strains around.

replace a whole room of mothers with a single closet shelf...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 8, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> PE? your going to love it! And probably force me to get CO2 when i see what the nugs can be rofl


lol, I am just trying to figure out when I am going to pop a couple seeds. I have some other seeds I would like to pop too, so it will be cool if I figure this culture thing out.


wonderblunder said:


> You never seize to amaze me between your indoor and outdoor.... Always motivating........


Thanks man, I am actually cutting down my mango tomorrow, I havene't updated the outdoor journal. Tomorrow the mango, then next weekend the Blue Dream, then the Super bud the following weekend, then right on down the line. I will have to harvest my indoor while I am harvesting outdoor. I should be busy for a minute.


BlackRoses said:


> Actually there's two ways of doing it.. the easy and the cheap way.
> Easy way is to google or search for "Plant tissue culture kit" and order a full kit online.
> Or and this is the way I'm going to do it.. You find a website that sells Plant Tissue Agar
> I happen to have a couple saved:
> ...


Thanks brotha. I will definately do some research on keeping a culture and probably just buy a kit. There was supposed to be a workshop on it at one of the local hydro shops over the summer, but never happened.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ladies are looking good. I ran out of co2 for the second time so they are at 400 ppm until tomorrow when I can get the tanks filled. Sorry for the short update, but have alot of shit going on right now, so I will keep this short.
Second week of shooting powder, ppms at 1200 with the shooting powder and 800 pm before adding shooting powder. The OCd is really starting to blow up while the pk is just densing up now. You will notice the ph burn the ocd got, while the pk seemed to be un-effected. It is a little strange since they both stay at the same ph and ppm. It doesnt seem to be effecting the buds development though.

_*Purple Kush*_












_*Orange Crush x NYC Diesel*_
*




*


----------



## bob80 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking real good man !! So what ppm do you start your flowering cycle's water at ? and what do you end at ? as far as ppm's in your flower cycle's water ? seems like 750ppm -1250ppm but just making sure. Thanks.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful buds Raider. Glad you didnt have to spray them this round. I got to get caught up to you. My ladies are week behind. I would post that 2nd pic in the frosiest bud thread.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 11, 2010)

bob80 said:


> Looking real good man !! So what ppm do you start your flowering cycle's water at ? and what do you end at ? as far as ppm's in your flower cycle's water ? seems like 750ppm -1250ppm but just making sure. Thanks.


I start out at 6-700 ppms and peak during week 6 at around 13-1400. Then I taper back down and will flush for the last 5-7 days. Last round I flushed with 25% nutrient mix and I could taste the difference, so I will flush with plain water this time.


BlackRoses said:


> Amazing!!!


 


Integra21 said:


> Beautiful buds Raider. Glad you didnt have to spray them this round. I got to get caught up to you. My ladies are week behind. I would post that 2nd pic in the frosiest bud thread.


I know man, I am so glad I didn't have to deal with the pm again. The pk looks much better this round.


----------



## bob80 (Sep 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I start out at 6-700 ppms and peak during week 6 at around 13-1400. Then I taper back down and will flush for the last 5-7 days. Last round I flushed with 25% nutrient mix and I could taste the difference, so I will flush with plain water this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I know man, I am so glad I didn't have to deal with the pm again. The pk looks much better this round.


Thanks man!!


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks beautiful man! them buds are dank!
good work


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 12, 2010)

bob80 said:


> Thanks man!!


YW 


KingIV20 said:


> Looks beautiful man! them buds are dank!
> good work


I appreciate the compliment


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 12, 2010)

OK, I am already tired of dealing with the re-veg thing again. So this is my plan. The OCD is revegged, but the pk is still growing spinach leaves. So here is what I am going to do. I am going to cut clones from the OCD that has revegged. Fill my 45 site aero cloner. Then in ten days when rooted, I am going to move somewhere between 16 to 20 clones per tray in one gallon smart pots with hydroton. Not a full blown SOG, but basically as many 1 gallons as I can arrange comfortably in my 4'x4' trays. Then a 7 days veg and flip them and let em' rip. 2000 watts of OCD. If I can get 40 grams per plant, I will be looking at 800 grams from 40 plants. 
What do you think?
Oh, FYI. I can legally grow over 100 plants in my current co-op. I have a doctors recommendation to grow more than the SB420 guidlines alone( recomentation says 25-99 plants), but also have a co-op garden with 4 patients. The only reason I mention this, is to avoid the legal conversation and to dispell any thoughts of me getting busted.
So anyway, Since I have 10-14 days until my cuttings root, any conversation on my 40 plant Hydroton in smart pots plan would be cool. Share your opinions.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 12, 2010)

do you recommend hydroton?? I am soon going to be able to crank up the size of my operation and start running some hydro tables in addition to my soil. It seems like everyone who is having good results like yourself use some sort of hydroton mix.. 

i just finished a little DWC experiment and feel like I'll be changing to ebb and flow on subsequent runs.. have you done the DWC thing in the past?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

If you want comparable results, I run dwc and the link in my sig is my journal of 6 grows. Both ways work great and have great results, it comes down to prefrence in the end.


----------



## CTtokin (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, I just spent about an hour or so reading this thread and I am just simply amazed.
What an awesome set up! Can't wait to see the SOG


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 12, 2010)

the ak48 that i just cut down was grown in a little dwc bucket system. So far it hasn't been cured so I don't have the smoke to compare the soil grown herb to, but I have never seen this strain pack on so many trichomes. I could see myself growing hydro simply for hash production with this strain in the future.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 12, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> do you recommend hydroton?? I am soon going to be able to crank up the size of my operation and start running some hydro tables in addition to my soil. It seems like everyone who is having good results like yourself use some sort of hydroton mix..
> 
> i just finished a little DWC experiment and feel like I'll be changing to ebb and flow on subsequent runs.. have you done the DWC thing in the past?


You know it is one of the mediums I have yet to try, but as you say most growers using and ebb and flow with hydroton have good results. I just want to try it out, but I may try the hygromite in one tray and hydroton in the other. They are similar mediums so probably wouldn't be much difference. I haven't ran a dwc run yet, but have considered it.



Integra21 said:


> If you want comparable results, I run dwc and the link in my sig is my journal of 6 grows. Both ways work great and have great results, it comes down to prefrence in the end.


That picture is what any hydro grower strives to achieve. I will be doing the ebb and flow until I perfect it. Then I am sure I will be trying something else. Oh I keep meaning to ask you, where did you get that ocsilating fan?


CTtokin said:


> Wow, I just spent about an hour or so reading this thread and I am just simply amazed.
> What an awesome set up! Can't wait to see the SOG


Thanks for the compliment man.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually got 3 of them for $20 each at Walmart. Now would be a good time to go check, they should be going on clearance any time. My buddy got the same ones on clearance for $10 each.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 12, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> the ak48 that i just cut down was grown in a little dwc bucket system. So far it hasn't been cured so I don't have the smoke to compare the soil grown herb to, but I have never seen this strain pack on so many trichomes. I could see myself growing hydro simply for hash production with this strain in the future.


 Very nice man, I still had my stickiest buds when I grew in 100% coco coir. What is funny is, I could see myself going back to the coco after all my experiments with other mediums. The only reason I changed, is that I wanted to recirc my reserviors and Coco Coir works best in drain to waste or run to waste, which ever you prefer to call it.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I actually got 3 of them for $20 each at Walmart. Now would be a good time to go check, they should be going on clearance any time. My buddy got the same ones on clearance for $10 each.


Sweet, thanks man. Is it a wall mounted fan or did you modify it to mount to the wall. I bought three at the hydro store and they are already having issues. I need to replace them with something better.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've had mine for about a year and they still work fine. The are marrked on the box as wall mountable so they are easy to find. Just one screw for it though. They are pretty nich though because they are only 8" and they move a ton of air, I have to keep mine on low.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I've had mine for about a year and they still work fine. The are marrked on the box as wall mountable so they are easy to find. Just one screw for it though. They are pretty nich though because they are only 8" and they move a ton of air, I have to keep mine on low.


I will be checking walmart out tomorrow. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 14, 2010)

So I checked the trichomes tonight and the pk is starting to amber, so I will be starting the flush in next couple of days. The OCD trichs look milky with a few ambers, but they do look like could go a little longer than the pk. I will monitor over the next few days before I decide if I will harvest the pk before the ocd. Keep in mind last round I harvested both at 49 days. The pk wasn't my best, but the ocd was on spot. The pk buds are heavier than I have seen them, but they are starting to lean and bend over. I tied a couple up. 
It is gonna be a busy week. I am harvesting an outdoor plant tomorrow, I just transfered the mango ( outdoor I harvested last week) to jars to cure, and I will be starting to harvest the indoor sometime next week. I did end up with 2lbs off of my mango which is my smallest outdoor plant, so I am optimistic about the rest. My goal outside was a lb per plant, so I am stoked on the early results. 

Anyway, that mango has got me rambling so here are a couple pics of the pk/ocd.

*Purple Kush*
*




*
*Orange Crush x NYC Diesel*


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 15, 2010)

dankalicious shots as always mane


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 16, 2010)

OH man congratz on the outdoors.. that's an amazing harvest to start on. Make sure you add some pics of that mango
That OCD has started to swell up nicely now, taking a nice form there.. PK looking dank as always.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 16, 2010)

They still look absolutly amazing. DO you have the Hi res you can upload? I would love to see those shots close up.


----------



## quickrip (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wanted to comment on the sog Idea man. As far as I can see from watching so many grows here it doesnt matter about number of plants. It just depends on how much stretch after the flip and veg time. since you know your strain you already know what they will end up like after the flip so I think you can make a very good estimation on when to do so with a larger number of plants. Maybe 7 days or maybe you dont like the way things look at that point and maybe 10 or 11 is the time. One thing that I will say is that it seems like mediums that dry quickly and require more waterings tend to make things happen quicker or take integras setup for instance. He has very minimal veg time with dwc and very few plants and gets a shitload of screen coverage very fast. So changing mediums and styles at the same time could throw off you basis for judging things some. Just something to think about. I do know that I havent seen anything bad come out of any of your grows so this should be fun to watch. May the force be with you brother.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 17, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> dankalicious shots as always mane





BlackRoses said:


> OH man congratz on the outdoors.. that's an amazing harvest to start on. Make sure you add some pics of that mango
> That OCD has started to swell up nicely now, taking a nice form there.. PK looking dank as always.


Thanks fellas, I appreciate the kind words.


Integra21 said:


> They still look absolutly amazing. DO you have the Hi res you can upload? I would love to see those shots close up.


I am having issues with uploading pics recently, but here are a couple closer shots.












quickrip said:


> Just wanted to comment on the sog Idea man. As far as I can see from watching so many grows here it doesnt matter about number of plants. It just depends on how much stretch after the flip and veg time. since you know your strain you already know what they will end up like after the flip so I think you can make a very good estimation on when to do so with a larger number of plants. Maybe 7 days or maybe you dont like the way things look at that point and maybe 10 or 11 is the time. One thing that I will say is that it seems like mediums that dry quickly and require more waterings tend to make things happen quicker or take integras setup for instance. He has very minimal veg time with dwc and very few plants and gets a shitload of screen coverage very fast. So changing mediums and styles at the same time could throw off you basis for judging things some. Just something to think about. I do know that I havent seen anything bad come out of any of your grows so this should be fun to watch. May the force be with you brother.


Thanks man, I appreciate you input. I am hoping that the hydroton will help them grow a little faster. I really like (Someguy's) results with mixing hydroton and rw croutons. I have a week to decide while the cuttings are rooting. That DTW does seem to be the method that always blows me away when I see the results.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 20, 2010)

So I decided to start taken down the Pk this morning and 12 hours later my wife and I are spent. We did get all the pk trimmed. Looks like it should be a good yeild for the pk. Anyway, thought I would share a few pics.

_*PK*_
_*




*_
_*Trimming*_
_*




*_
_*The other tray of Orange Crush Diesel*_


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice. That orange diesel looks like your gpw table.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful buds man, Just awesome.
I dont know how I missed this grow. Great job. 

Oh, and BTW did you find those fans at Walmart? I need a couple for my indoor.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sick PK pic man. Really like it. Bet your hands are sore lol, time for more rite? I'm gonna get a spinpro soon, I swear.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2010)

Raider man your a fking BEAST! congrats on another beautiful grow.


----------



## vertise (Sep 20, 2010)

very nice grow dude.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Nice. That orange diesel looks like your gpw table.


Yea, the OCD definatley is a nice yielder. It was a big hit at the dispensary last round too, so I will keep it around for a minute for sure. Easy to trim, but I am learning this grow that anything under the top canopy is a waste. I have about a qp so far of pocorn for hash from the 7 plants I trimmed tonight. Only two more to trim tomorrow. They look good, I didn't think to snap any trim pics of the ocd this time.



cruzer101 said:


> Beautiful buds man, Just awesome.
> I dont know how I missed this grow. Great job.
> 
> Oh, and BTW did you find those fans at Walmart? I need a couple for my indoor.


Thank you cruzer. I got the fans at my local hydro shop, but will be replacing them this week. They are garbage and stop working periodically. I have only had them 6 months or less too. I believe it is integra though that picked up some nice wall mount fans at walmart.



Someguy15 said:


> Sick PK pic man. Really like it. Bet your hands are sore lol, time for more rite? I'm gonna get a spinpro soon, I swear.


Man, my hands don't get sore, but my upper back and shoulder blade it where I feel it after trimming for days.


whodatnation said:


> Raider man your a fking BEAST! congrats on another beautiful grow.


Thank you Bro!


vertise said:


> very nice grow dude.


Thanks vertise 


So as mentioned above I started on the OCD today. My wife and I knocked out 7 of the 9 and will finish up tomorrow. The buds are huge as usual. Each plant had 4-5 large colas and I would venture to say I may hit the coveted gpw mark in the ocd tray. All the ocd cuttings have good roots, so next I need to get the flower room cleaned out, steralized, yada yada yada this weekend to get the next round started. I am so exhausted, but at the same time stoked with all the great bud. I will post a final weight when it goes into jars in 5-7 days. Thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 22, 2010)

Having all that popcorn is beast for hash. Take your time doing it and you'll be amazed at how much you can get from a couple of garbage bags of popcorn. I still havent finished doing all my trim from this last harvest, but on the run before that, I got over 3oz of Blue Kush hash that Im still using to make baked good and smoke on occasion. I am actually thinking about using the last of it to make tinculture. Congradulations on the harvest and I look forward to the weight and seeing all those beauties jared up.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 24, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Having all that popcorn is beast for hash. Take your time doing it and you'll be amazed at how much you can get from a couple of garbage bags of popcorn. I still havent finished doing all my trim from this last harvest, but on the run before that, I got over 3oz of Blue Kush hash that Im still using to make baked good and smoke on occasion. I am actually thinking about using the last of it to make tinculture. Congradulations on the harvest and I look forward to the weight and seeing all those beauties jared up.


I am getting alot of popcorn for hash man. I have about 3/4 pound of popcorn and shit load of the sugar leaf trim. As soon as I have a day to do it, I will be hitting the bubble bags hard. 

I just moved the PK to Jars and ended up with 836 grams, plus a 115 of pocorn. I will be moving the OCD to jars and getting a weight tomorrow or the next day, but am hoping I hit the gram per watt mark with the ocd. That is defintaley the best per watt weight I have seen from the pk and this was my 5th run with it. I think being able to keep the reserviors at 68 deg made a huge difference om yield. That is the only real change I made this run.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 26, 2010)

I got the clones transfered to the flower room tonight. Damn, a lot of work between runs. Spent several hours just cleaning trays, reserviors, pumps, chillers, etc. Then another 4 transfering the clones. I had to get it done today so I could watch football tomorrow 

I weighed up the OCD and to my surprise I only had 830 grams. I really thought the OCD would weigh more than the PK, but the pk buds are so dense that they came damn near the exact same. So I am still on the hunt for the coveted gpw. I did replace my Hortilux Super HPS with the $219 Hortilux Super Blue's. They better make a difference for the damn money they cost. I also replace my 3 wall fans. The new one's move in a 'W' pattern, they are pretty sick. 
I will post some finished bud porn with smoke reports soon.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2010)

Me too. I wanna see how those super blues work for ya too.
Before those were available I used a ceramic metal halide indoors. I'm a firm believer in the power of the blue.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 26, 2010)

A few pics

*Flower Room- Vegging Orange Crush D*
*








*

*PK*
*




*





*OCD*


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nicccceeee ass pull man. for real. Those pots look reallll familiar lol did you decide to go with strait hydroton or did you mix it?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2010)

Gorgeous bro!!! daamn I envy your lungs right now


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nicccceeee ass pull man. for real. Those pots look reallll familiar lol did you decide to go with strait hydroton or did you mix it?


Thanks man. I decided to go with the straight hygromite( lava rock) since I already had it. I ran out though, so I used hydroton for 6 of them. Unless there are some major benefits to the hygromite, I will be using the hydroton going forward. It is much cleaner and easier to work with.


BlackRoses said:


> Gorgeous bro!!! daamn I envy your lungs right now


lol Yea the pk is rediculous and the high lasts for hours. I am in purple kush land right now


----------



## Johan (Sep 26, 2010)

you might be my dealer


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 26, 2010)

Johan said:


> you might be my dealer


Not unless you go to a medical dispensary. I don't sell any meds, I only donate to dispensaries for reimbursment of growing costs.


----------



## quickrip (Sep 27, 2010)

Fuck yeah raider Ive been thinking about hydroton for my flood tray. What about when they get huge though dont you feel the roots need somewhere to go outside of the smatpots. more hydroton filling the tray maybe? Once again great harvest man! So that was over 3.5 lbs under two 1000s in two 3x3 trays or 4x4. Im too medicated to look back and find it. either way fuck the gram per watt dude thats a hella bad asssss pull!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 27, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Fuck yeah raider Ive been thinking about hydroton for my flood tray. What about when they get huge though dont you feel the roots need somewhere to go outside of the smatpots. more hydroton filling the tray maybe? Once again great harvest man! So that was over 3.5 lbs under two 1000s in two 3x3 trays or 4x4. Im too medicated to look back and find it. either way fuck the gram per watt dude thats a hella bad asssss pull!


Well I have two theories on that. I think since I am flooding the table every 2 hours that they should probably get enough nutes. Also, since there are 16 per tray, I don't want them growing too much. My understanding of the dynamics of hydro is that you don't need large pots or medium, because they have constant or frequent access to nutrients. I just pulled my largest yield per plant in the smallest container I have ever used for my pk. I started in 7 gal smart pots. I figure I would try a run with the 1 gal pots and use it as a guage.
As for that damn gpw what goal, I will hit it eventually.


----------



## quickrip (Sep 27, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Well I have two theories on that. I think since I am flooding the table every 2 hours that they should probably get enough nutes. Also, since there are 16 per tray, I don't want them growing too much. My understanding of the dynamics of hydro is that you don't need large pots or medium, because they have constant or frequent access to nutrients. I just pulled my largest yield per plant in the smallest container I have ever used for my pk. I started in 7 gal smart pots. I figure I would try a run with the 1 gal pots and use it as a guage.
> As for that damn gpw what goal, I will hit it eventually.


 So you think you will keep your plant size smaller with the small pots or you will have the nutes available and the ability to get them as big as usual in the small pots? It kinda sounds like you said both. My only worry would be that you grow to a point and they stay small due to lack of root growth which wont be bad, but if this leads to less bud production also then theres a prob. Well once again Im glad to get the pleasure of watching the show and learning from you man.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Sep 27, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> As for that damn gpw what goal, I will hit it eventually.


You need more over lapping light to get that. 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/370850-how-many-lights-plants-12x15.html#post4698540
yo can you give your two cents here.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool shit bro. Load of top notch smoking gear. Calculates out to .7935gpw based off of 2000w of light with 3.5lbs of herb.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 27, 2010)

quickrip said:


> So you think you will keep your plant size smaller with the small pots or you will have the nutes available and the ability to get them as big as usual in the small pots? It kinda sounds like you said both. My only worry would be that you grow to a point and they stay small due to lack of root growth which wont be bad, but if this leads to less bud production also then theres a prob. Well once again Im glad to get the pleasure of watching the show and learning from you man.


LOL, I guess I did kind of say two different things there. I meant to say that I think the plants will get as big usual with the readily available nutients, but will not veg them as long as usual due to the plant number. This will be another experiment for me, so I will know more in a couple months. 


mr.smileyface said:


> You need more over lapping light to get that.
> 
> yo can you give your two cents here.


I am not sure of the question man. I have two 1000w lights on a mover over two 4x4' trays. 2000 watts to get 2000 grams is what I am talking about.


Integra21 said:


> Cool shit bro. Load of top notch smoking gear. Calculates out to .7935gpw based off of 2000w of light with 3.5lbs of herb.


Actually I got 1636 grams which gives me .818 per watt. lol I could have trimmed up the pocorn and got closer, but still coming up short. I am actually happy with the yield given the quality, but always looking to improve ya know. Here a couple pics of the pocorn I didn't include in my total yeild, over 120 grams of each.

Purple Kush popcorn for hash and edibiles







OCD-pocorn


----------



## notoriousb (Sep 27, 2010)

bam! look at all that medicine  

another great run man. keep that shit coming and you know we'll all keep watching.


----------



## traind (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG. WOW man just got done reading through all of this and my mind blew Cuzzo. Shit i hope my colas come out to be as good as your popcorn nugs. I live in a state over and it is no where near pot friendly,so i can't even start to have a real setup.mine are outside and they where just some Mexican shwag Weed that happened to grow. The only nuts they got was super thrive lol and tap water but they grew to five and a half feet as of now and nice looking buds got a week or so left till i start cutting and attempting to do my first trimming and drying. So worried im gonna mess it up especially cause its so dry here. Well i guess im done stoned rambling lol sorry. But one day when i can legally grow and do a full setup guess who ill be searching for, that's right mister you lol.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Definetly a lot of popcorn, but that stuff didnt look that fluffy in the pics. Looked like actual buddage, but im sure your perspective is better than the pic we've seen. Great work and over.8gpw is still an accomplishment. Great work buddy. Whats going in there next?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL I'll smoke that popcorn any day.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 28, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> bam! look at all that medicine
> 
> another great run man. keep that shit coming and you know we'll all keep watching.


What up NB? Glad you stopped man. I will do my best to not dissapoint. lol


traind said:


> OMG OMG OMG. WOW man just got done reading through all of this and my mind blew Cuzzo. Shit i hope my colas come out to be as good as your popcorn nugs. I live in a state over and it is no where near pot friendly,so i can't even start to have a real setup.mine are outside and they where just some Mexican shwag Weed that happened to grow. The only nuts they got was super thrive lol and tap water but they grew to five and a half feet as of now and nice looking buds got a week or so left till i start cutting and attempting to do my first trimming and drying. So worried im gonna mess it up especially cause its so dry here. Well i guess im done stoned rambling lol sorry. But one day when i can legally grow and do a full setup guess who ill be searching for, that's right mister you lol.


Hey man, I lived on the east coast for several years and the best bud I could get my hands on wouldn't touch the shit I hash up now, so I feel your pain man. Sounds like you are going to have a grip of bud though soon.



Integra21 said:


> Definetly a lot of popcorn, but that stuff didnt look that fluffy in the pics. Looked like actual buddage, but im sure your perspective is better than the pic we've seen. Great work and over.8gpw is still an accomplishment. Great work buddy. Whats going in there next?


Yea, it is actually little marble size buds when trimmed up. We trimmed them up a couple of runs, but I decided to use them for hash and oil going forward so anything small we throw in a seperate box when trimming. We throw the real light loose stuff in witht he fine trimmings. My plan was to hash up the tiny buds and use the fine trim for oil, but I just smoked a bowl with a couple of the pk pocorn and I might just keep that shit for smoking.  I always throw away all the large trim, which I guess I could use for hash if I wanted to fuck with all that shit, but it seems like it would be a lot of work for not much hash.

The room is full of OCD now. I am actually veggin in the flower room for a week or two becuae I got behind with some revegging issues again. I kept a couple pk moms and two ocd moms though.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> LOL I'll smoke that popcorn any day.


that does look like awfully nuggy popcorn.. im afraid some of that would have made it into my jars..


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2010)

I usually smoke everything from top to bottom 
But damn!!! with 1600 grams of top shelf, I'd also make edibles out of that


----------



## quickrip (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah I think if I threw aside all my buds of that size my harvest would shrink dramatically


----------



## traind (Oct 4, 2010)

Guess that's it for this thread? Anyone still growing.g outside


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2010)

Did you start flower yet???


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2010)

Raider very nice grow...It must feel like a great accomplishment! Good for you, your hard work has paid off. Now on to bigger and better thangs


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry guys, I have been a slammed with work, cultivation, harvesting and life in general. I will tell you, I knew it would be fun trying to juggle outdoor and indoor, keep outdoor pests out of my room, trimming etc. Everyday when I get done outside I shower and then go to the inside girls. I haven't taken any pics in a while, I will work on that. My outdoor Super Bud lives up to the name. It is all my wife and I have been smoking for the last few days.

Last night was the first sleep night for the flowering ladies. I have noticed that the 8 plants in the hydroton look greener and healthier than the rest of the plants in hygromite. They all look healthy, but I can tell a slight difference. I topped them 5 days ago and they are just 8-10" tall. This will be the shortest vegged grow I have done yet, so I am looking forward to see the diffence in yeild per plant with the short veg and more plants. I ran 18 last time, this time there are 32 (16 per tray). Last run was 7 week Veg, this time 10 day veg. So it will a good comparison of methods. 

So to catch yoiu up on this run. I am flooding my trays every 2 hours during lights for 15 mins and every 4 hours during lights off. I used Hygromite ( lava rocks) for medium, but ran out after 24 plants were potted. So, I put the last 8 in hydroton. That is one tray of 16 plants in hygromite and the other split 8 in hygromite and 8 in hydroton. Nutes at 800 ppms, CO2 at 1000ppms,Reservior temps -68 deg, Room ambient temps/RH (Lights on 78-80 deg, 50% RH) (Lights out 72-74 deg, 55% RH). I have kept two OCD and two PK as mothers for the next run. I am trying to decide if I am going to do a solo pk run, run both the ocd and pk, or pop a couple pinapple espress seeds. I will have to decide soon. lol
I oedered some Eagle 20, which is a systemic pm treatment. I am have treated the girls with Excel LG another systemic treatment. I also bought a sulfer burner. I really want to stay ahead of pm since it will be getting more humid and wet outside. I was stoked on using the burner until I read that it can clog up the sensors on the CO2 monitor and that if the sulfer gets into the reserviors it can be toxic to the plants. So now I am thinking I will just use the preventative methods and if it does pop up I will use the burner. If anyone has dealt with pm and/or experience with the burners in a hydro set-up, please share your experience.
Anyway, I am on a Super Bud High, which makes me ramble. lol Almost seems like it is more than 40% sativa. So I will stop rambling for now and try and get some pics up soon.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 5, 2010)

All you'll need is the Eagle20 for pm.
one application and it completely wipes pm out. havent seen any since


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 5, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> All you'll need is the Eagle20 for pm.
> one application and it completely wipes pm out. havent seen any since


Thanks NB, I had heard the same thing from some Bay Area growers that deal with it alot. It was a pain in the ass to order though, becouse most sites would not ship it to CA. I found it on Ebay. I am glad to hear it worked for so well for you. What appllication rate did you use?


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 5, 2010)

Yea I had to have it shipped from FL. did you order through a store on ebay named tampa ag? think its the same people.

but I diluted 1/2 tsp per gal. one bottle's going to last for daaays


----------



## quickrip (Oct 5, 2010)

One more bay area grower here with nothin but great things to say about my experience with eagle 20. One application about 8 months ago and nothing since. Eagle 20 and floramite will stay in my grow room always just in case. I think the 70 pint dehumidifier helps to.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I picked up some Yellow Bottles Bloom Foliar today. It is a 2 part foliar protectant that is supposed to make the plants resistant to pm. I think I am going to stick with the Excel LG and the Foliar through this flower and treat the mothers with the eagle 20. The dude at the hydro shop was telling me today that the Eagle 20 is pretty heavy shit and probably not good to use during flower.

Here is a peak at the girls day 2 of flower.


----------



## quickrip (Oct 6, 2010)

Im gonna be right behind ya by about 4-5 days. Much props on how quick your turnover times are Raider. Even after all the chopping lately you still are right on to the next one. Id love to see a pic of the ball of scissor hash you and your wife had going.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 6, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Im gonna be right behind ya by about 4-5 days. Much props on how quick your turnover times are Raider. Even after all the chopping lately you still are right on to the next one. Id love to see a pic of the ball of scissor hash you and your wife had going.


That is cool quick. I am usually a lot more efficient on the perpetual thing and have plants that vegged for 6-7 weeks by now, but if the lower veg time and increased numbers works out I will be stoked. I did have a golf ball of sissor hash, but gave it away. I might make some bubble this weekend.


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hash is bomb.
Your shit is looking good man, can't wait to see them flowering their asses off
reppin


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks great raider  seems like the plants are going to fill out nicely. Are you going to trim off some bottom growth before its too late?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 7, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> Hash is bomb.
> Your shit is looking good man, can't wait to see them flowering their asses off
> reppin


Thanks King


whodatnation said:


> Looks great raider  seems like the plants are going to fill out nicely. Are you going to trim off some bottom growth before its too late?


I appreciate it whodat. Yea they are growing fast now, I am sure they will fill in very nicely. I will do a final lollipop trim at two weeks. I try not to cut anything off after the buds start forming. I will put my screens up next week. It is a trip how fast they double in size under 12/12 when they are young. I think they may have close to doubled in 4 days. Roots are poking through the smart pots and they have recovered from the topping last week. I topped some and fimmed some to see the difference in growth.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 7, 2010)

another raiderfan experiment 
I enjoy seeing all the different methods you try and this one should be another for the books. 
looks like it will be the heaviest one yet.

and definitely only use the Eagle in veg. it's heavy but I swear it made my plants look healthier the day after I used it.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 8, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> another raiderfan experiment
> I enjoy seeing all the different methods you try and this one should be another for the books.
> looks like it will be the heaviest one yet.
> 
> and definitely only use the Eagle in veg. it's heavy but I swear it made my plants look healthier the day after I used it.


Thanks man, I was planning on using it on the mothers. You know how I enjoy m experiments.  Do you think that will be effective enough. I really don't like to use any thing heavy on the girls.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 8, 2010)

yea man, one application and you should be good. it's a systemic treatment that battles pm internally for up to 30 days depending on how bad the pm infection is. I only used it once on my outdoor ladies who had a semi-decent case of pm and havent seen it since. I was a little worried about it possibly popping back up in bloom but no signs of bastardly pm


----------



## bill clinton (Oct 8, 2010)

soo since i dont want to look back ill just ask . do you clone? or do u start from seed every crop?


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 8, 2010)

bill clinton said:


> soo since i dont want to look back ill just ask . do you clone? or do u start from seed every crop?


willie was never one of our brightest presidents...


----------



## bill clinton (Oct 8, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> willie was never one of our brightest presidents...


doesnt really answer my question. and i wasnt asking you.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 8, 2010)

lol it wasnt supposed to answer your question... 
take the two seconds to go back and read and then ask your question if you still have one. 
we don't like lazy posters around here


----------



## Steadmanclan (Oct 8, 2010)

bill clinton said:


> doesnt really answer my question. and i wasnt asking you.


coming off demanding shit with a douchey attitude... nice.

learn manners.. .. then start over


----------



## Steadmanclan (Oct 8, 2010)

i sincerely hope raider ignores you


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL, that is some funny shit..the Willie thing. lmao I am way back right now, so I am actually crackin myself up, but isn't there a reference to mothers on this page. So Willie, " I did not have germination relations with these plants".


----------



## bill clinton (Oct 8, 2010)

ok sorry for the remark." man, potheads are so sensitive!" lol. anyways sorry notoriosb i come in peace .


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2010)

LOLOLOL that was a good laugh for sure


----------



## quickrip (Oct 9, 2010)

hahahah! You stoned bastards are hilarious. Poor willie. Well I doubt hell be askin dumb ?'s in the next journal. Are you sure you cloned those raider?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

" I did not have germination relations with these plants"


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 11, 2010)

quickrip said:


> hahahah! You stoned bastards are hilarious. Poor willie. Well I doubt hell be askin dumb ?'s in the next journal. Are you sure you cloned those raider?


 Dude who clones...seriously... seeds are only like $10-15 each... /end sarcasm


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2010)

ok now im confused lol  my curing blueberry kush has me in the zone. 


Raider how those ladies lookin? I bet they look great  So far my first exp with smaller but more plants looks like its gonna be a lower yeild then having less numbers but bigger plants... hope it's a diff story with you.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 12, 2010)

Here some pics tonight. Been trimming all day, we took down the outdoor Blackberry Kimo.



*Her is a pic 5 days ago*
*




*

*They are growing fast, I increased the nute ppms to 900 and the co2 up to 1100 ppm tonight.*
*




*
*




*
*




*
*




*

*here is a freshly trimmed blackberry kimo nug off the drying racks.*
*




*
*




*

*This a peice of the super bud we were smoking on while trimming.*
*




*


*This is a ocd bud we didn't get to.*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2010)

dank all around 

BTW I love how clean your set-up is.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> dank all around
> 
> BTW I love how clean your set-up is.


You know it brother , thanks.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 12, 2010)

Raider things are looking real good over there. I can smell the fresh trimmings now....ahhhh. Anyways new ladies looking good set-up is very clean. How I can only dream to get some real space to work with and really see what I can do....Great nugs to keep those trimmers trimming


Happy Growings


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 12, 2010)

my blackberry didnt turn that dark maroon color Ive seen other blackberries turn but mehh whatever, still looks *fiiiire *

the indoor is lookin really healthy and stacked to hold some weight. how much longer you plan on vegging?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 12, 2010)

lonleysmoka said:


> Raider things are looking real good over there. I can smell the fresh trimmings now....ahhhh. Anyways new ladies looking good set-up is very clean. How I can only dream to get some real space to work with and really see what I can do....Great nugs to keep those trimmers trimming
> 
> 
> Happy Growings


Thanks


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

The 2 gal smart pots are money for these style of grows. Are you scrogging this round? I am trying to figure out how to keep my perpetual going and add in the scrog so my buds don't all fall over.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 12, 2010)

They're off to a great start as usual.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 12, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> The 2 gal smart pots are money for these style of grows. Are you scrogging this round? I am trying to figure out how to keep my perpetual going and add in the scrog so my buds don't all fall over.





Integra21 said:


> They're off to a great start as usual.


I am trying the 1 gals this run, but may switch it up if I don't like the increased plant numbers. I am going to put the screen up tonight, but won't be doing an actual scrog. The screen will be more for support and to spread them out. The screen works well for support.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 15, 2010)

I added the screen and did a little weaving to even out the canopy. I accidentaly snapped off a top, so pissed off about that one. It was a strong top too. I also found that my co2 controler was miss reading, so I had to re-calibrate, which means the last couple of days there has been no co2 enhancement. It has been around 450 ppm without. I increased the co2 to 1250 and will increase to 1500 in another 5 days. I have also increased the nute ppms to 900. I treated with azamax as a pest preventative three days ago and trimmed up the bottoms yesterday.

Oh, and last night while I was topping off the reserviors and trimming the bottoms, I left the water running and had a minor flood. Took a couple hours to clean it up. It is a good thing I have that pool liner on the floors. 

So I guess that is about all the excitement, so here are a couple pics.

*The screen*







*Under the canopy*







*Weaving*






*The day after weaving*


----------



## BluffinCali (Oct 16, 2010)

Im jealous every time I see your clean set up, gonna be some more fire from the Raiderman...peace


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

outstanding clenliness u must be ocd for sure lol. Cant wait for another round of your grows. This is the sort of stuff i show my friends who are thinking bout growing, I say this is what u want to do. Space is always an issue in the uk so we try and adapt accordingly lol.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 16, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Im jealous every time I see your clean set up, gonna be some more fire from the Raiderman...peace


Thank you Bro


mr west said:


> outstanding clenliness u must be ocd for sure lol. Cant wait for another round of your grows. This is the sort of stuff i show my friends who are thinking bout growing, I say this is what u want to do. Space is always an issue in the uk so we try and adapt accordingly lol.


I appreciate that Mr. West, I really do make every effort to keep that room clean. My wife helps too, she sweeps and mops the floor every couple weeks. The one area that does sometimes get neglected is the fans( 8 of them). I clean them between every round, but they do collect dust quick, so I have been trying to take them appart once a month now when I clean the filters AC and Dehumidifyer.
Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2010)

Another fine start Raider. What strain is it this run? I know you said somewhere, but didnt want to go hunting.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 16, 2010)

good strains


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 16, 2010)

I am running all OCD this run and am going all pk next run


----------



## ll big O (Oct 16, 2010)

just read the first grow.. cant wait to take the ride on this grow. Subbed.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 16, 2010)

Apparently both the Raiders and their fans are taking care of business. 

What a pleasure it is to look at your log man. Fantastic work back to back, WICKED!!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I just didn't feel like starting another thread. This will be the 3rd round for this thread, I may just keep this one going. I am not as diligent about updating my journals anymore, so this way I can just update once or twice a week and keep on keepin on.


----------



## BluffinCali (Oct 17, 2010)

My Niners actually won a game, my brother in-law is pissed, as Im assuming you are aswell...atleast you got some good smoke to kick back to, take care bro


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2010)

your plants look great Raider  as usual  not much ells to say big dog.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 17, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> My Niners actually won a game, my brother in-law is pissed, as Im assuming you are aswell...atleast you got some good smoke to kick back to, take care bro


I don't know if there is any bud strong enough to make me feel better about the Raiders man. It looks like another year like the last 8.



whodatnation said:


> your plants look great Raider  as usual  not much ells to say big dog.


Appreciate it mang


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh man, everything is lookin money! Glad to see someone using the thousand watts well. Nice and green
I can only imagine how soft the leaves are. Keep it up


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey raider its been a while I hope everything is ok with you and your crop  Im sure they have blown up and aren't even recognizable now lol... I can just picture it in my head  

BTW I hope your raiders fucking destroy I repeat DESTROY the lame ass Donkeys on sunday!!!!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey there Raider I was looking for some good experienced growers to give their opinion on a couple questions I had....I posted them on my thread so if you get any time maybe you could stop by and through out some advice... 


Happy Growings


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 22, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Oh man, everything is lookin money! Glad to see someone using the thousand watts well. Nice and green
> I can only imagine how soft the leaves are. Keep it up


Thank you friend. 


whodatnation said:


> Hey raider its been a while I hope everything is ok with you and your crop  Im sure they have blown up and aren't even recognizable now lol... I can just picture it in my head
> BTW I hope your raiders fucking destroy I repeat DESTROY the lame ass Donkeys on sunday!!!!


Everything is going along good. I took the pk cuttings fromt the mother yesterday and put them in the aero cloner. I am going to run the pk next round and I am thinking this might be the last round for the ocd. I have been thinking about srputing some PE seeds.
As for the current run, the stretch has slowed down and the energy is now going toward bud formation. The canopy didn't come out as even as I normally like. I had a few weeker clones that just never did catch up. I will post some pics tonight when the lights come on.

Oh, I picked up a couple new medicine applicators- the iolite hand held vaporizor and the eclipse hash vape. I haden't ever used a vaporizor before. I had heard a lot of mixed opinions on them, but went to the head shop for a hash pipe and started looking at the vaporizers. I must say, I really like the vaporizer thing. You can really taste the pure flavor of the bud and the high seems a lot cleaner to me. 




lonleysmoka said:


> Hey there Raider I was looking for some good experienced growers to give their opinion on a couple questions I had....I posted them on my thread so if you get any time maybe you could stop by and through out some advice...
> 
> 
> Happy Growings


I will stop by your thread


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 22, 2010)

hey brotha hope everything is swell in your direction, the raiders arent doin to bad this year, QB needs a bit more wisdom just doesnt have that starter quality yet then they will be fine

any dried pics lately? i mighta mentioned g bomb once or twice here it is


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 23, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hey brotha hope everything is swell in your direction, the raiders arent doin to bad this year, QB needs a bit more wisdom just doesnt have that starter quality yet then they will be fine
> 
> any dried pics lately? i mighta mentioned g bomb once or twice here it isView attachment 1226964View attachment 1226966View attachment 1226967
> 
> View attachment 1226963


I am not talking about the Raiders this week. lol

That bud looks bomb man, nice work Brotha.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 23, 2010)

Here are some pic updates.

*Current OCD grow*
















*PK mother after taking 45 cuttings*












*What I am smoking on*







*indoor*
















*outdoor*


























*bubble*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks amazing! wow lots and lots of hash  That mixer is pretty cool to, I hate when the trim gets all tangled up in the mixer but that one you have is solid! That indoor pk looks like the shizzle. which one is your favorite?


----------



## ll big O (Oct 23, 2010)

A1... My goodness.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 23, 2010)

amazing shit as always. Wish I could get the outdoor going it seems like a nice side project lol maybe someday the laws here will change.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Looks amazing! wow lots and lots of hash  That mixer is pretty cool to, I hate when the trim gets all tangled up in the mixer but that one you have is solid! That indoor pk looks like the shizzle. which one is your favorite?


Yea, that rubber( or soft plastic) paint mixer works great with my drill on low. The PK is my favorite still, but my favorite outdoors are chem D and Super Bud. If I want to be couch locked, I turn to the OCD or Blackberry. 



ll big O said:


> A1... My goodness.


Thanks




Someguy15 said:


> amazing shit as always. Wish I could get the outdoor going it seems like a nice side project lol maybe someday the laws here will change.


The outdoor is a trip man. Next year I am going to start my outdoor from seed instead of clones. I am thinking I will start them inside in mid February and veg them through May inside. I need to work on getting my outdoor as dense as my indoor also rig up some type of frame to cover from the rain in Oct so they can go longer. 
So did you start trimming yet?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Oct 23, 2010)

What products do you use and whats your p.h/ppm for Pk. 
Ive been growing for about a year and havent shared many pics. If i was going to it would probly be on this thread. Because it Never ceases to amaze. 
I have a 4x8 table, a cycle timer, pumps etc. Its not in use yet. It will be in about 4 weeks so im trying to gather some good advice before i jump into it. I have no experiance with growing in rockwool or any active hydroponic system. I grow in soilless atm. I have 45 purple kush plants that i vegged for over 6 weeks and all in two gallon pots. I have ducting and cool tubes. There is a 1 ton a/c. a blue ox 4burner plus matador. I keep my co2 at 1800ppm in a sealed room(cept a/c) I have a carcoal filter thats in the corner blower towards the a/c. I have one wall fan and one oscolating fan. Everything is polyed off. I made a box around the window with poly and 2x4. Cut holes for the a/c duct and 8inch vortex for the lights. The seal broke because we couldnt get to the top of the window. We had to cut some drywall to fix it. It leak alot of heat for a couple days at least. 
There are 4 lights all new switchable lumitek digitals. Temps are 26-29c lights on and about 23-26 lights off. The humidity is always around 50% with the help of a dehum.
I use A/N Connousser at 2-3 mls a litre a+b. Other products i use are Synseyzme,monster bloom,diamond necter,b52,carboload, Parhauna and going to try voodo juice for the first time. Pirahna+voodo+Traunchula. 
I only have a ph pen and go off the back of The A and B connosuer bottle for ppms. Everything is phed at 6.2
I water twice a week. food once and water with synsezyme second time.(The ph of my water is 6.8 so with one cup per 25 gallons it brings it down to around 6.
I want to switch it up to hydro because that is the only thing my setup lacks.
I will show you pictures tonight. So far with the new equitment this has been my best grow.Even with the heat from the air leaks. 
I got the burner in there at week 3 till now. 2nd day of Week 6. Pk all the way.
You'll see later.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 23, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> What products do you use and whats your p.h/ppm for Pk.
> Ive been growing for about a year and havent shared many pics. If i was going to it would probly be on this thread. Because it Never ceases to amaze.
> I have a 4x8 table, a cycle timer, pumps etc. Its not in use yet. It will be in about 4 weeks so im trying to gather some good advice before i jump into it. I have no experiance with growing in rockwool or any active hydroponic system. You'll see later.


I like the sounds of your set-up. If you are going to switch it up to hydro, are you using an ebb and flow or drip. I didn't like the rockwool much, IMHO it stays wet too long and attracts gnats and mold. I am using hydroton for the first time and I really like the way the plants look. The roots seem to grow faster than any medium I have used yet. But, I have to say that a 50% coco/ 50% perlite mix is what has given me the best results. I have used RW, Hygromite, Hydroton, Sure to Grow and coco. I am still waiting to see how the hydroton works out in the end, but so far the hydroton and coco are my preferences. With the coco, you can flood your trays every 4 to 6 hours during the lights on and not at all during lights out. Coco is hard to over water. With the hydroton I have been flooding the trays every 3 hours during lights on and once during the lights out period. With both mediums, smart pots work great in a flood and drain system. You know I have been thinking of maybe using coco/perlite in the smart pots and then filling the trays with hydroton. The roots blow right through the smart pots if there is medium against the pots the roots will fill your entire tray. The down side is that the roots will grow together which would make it hard to remove a plant if you had to.
As for nutes, I like House and Garden Aqua Flakes or Cocos. I have to be honest, I haven't used anything else. I have helped a friend set-up their rooms identical to mine and he started with AN and then tried humbolt nutes, but is now using the H&G line. My results have always been a little better than his even with the same genetics. This could be due to other factors though. The Advanced worked well for him, but there is so many parts and it gets super pricey. The house and garden is pretty simple to use, just follow the charts. When you get closer I would be happy to help with dialing it in. I would aslo suggest to get a ppm meter. The reason is the plants will absorb more water than nutes at times which increases the ppms. This means when you are topping your reserviors off, you won't know exactly how much nutrients to add without a meter.
Anyway brother, I will give what ever help I can. Just ask.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Oct 23, 2010)

I have alot of 1 gallon pots. I was thinking of filling them with hydroton and doing 50 per 4x8 bed. two week veg.
Yea i know about the topping off and checking. A ppm meter is needed either way.
I have a good idea of how to do it. I just dont want it to fuck up you know. I need to know more about hydro pk from you.
I would be doing flood and drain forsure.
I heard the pk like many kushes likes it dry in veg and first two weeks. is that true? Or do you give them the same amount of water through out your show time


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 23, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> I have alot of 1 gallon pots. I was thinking of filling them with hydroton and doing 50 per 4x8 bed. two week veg.
> Yea i know about the topping off and checking. A ppm meter is needed either way.
> I have a good idea of how to do it. I just dont want it to fuck up you know. I need to know more about hydro pk from you.
> I would be doing flood and drain forsure.
> I heard the pk like many kushes likes it dry in veg and first two weeks. is that true? Or do you give them the same amount of water through out your show time


I increase the feedings as the plant/roots grow and absorb more water, but I don't vary the medium saturation through the grow. So what I am saying is I don't give them less water at any time after they are rooted.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks Great. Wish you were local, we could have one hell of a smoke out. I have Blue Kush that has been curing for a little over 6 months and its fantastic.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 24, 2010)

Plants are looking great man and the hash looks Mmmmmm  

I still think a riu members smokeout is still in order. should just meet at a central spot in nor cal at some outdoor music fest or something and everyone wear something that distinguishes us. haha maybe have to wait on the outdoor get together with this weather tho...

all your outdoor's pulled now isnt it Raider?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 24, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looks Great. Wish you were local, we could have one hell of a smoke out. I have Blue Kush that has been curing for a little over 6 months and its fantastic.





notoriousb said:


> Plants are looking great man and the hash looks Mmmmmm
> 
> I still think a riu members smokeout is still in order. should just meet at a central spot in nor cal at some outdoor music fest or something and everyone wear something that distinguishes us. haha maybe have to wait on the outdoor get together with this weather tho...
> 
> all your outdoor's pulled now isnt it Raider?


I am thinking about hitting the prop 215 harvest festival in Redding next weekend. That would be a great time for an Nor Cal RIU pow wow. We could all wear Raider Jerseys..lol jk ofcourse. Anyway, anyone else gonna try and go? http://www.harvestfest2010.com/


----------



## quickrip (Oct 24, 2010)

That sounds like fun but 5 hr drive for a pow wow is no good for sure. I do love shasta though. What a lake! Wouldnt mind a housboat trip there next summer. Thats a hell of an idea. Sorry just thinkin aloud on your journal brotha. Would be nice to put some faces on you guys.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 25, 2010)

quickrip said:


> That sounds like fun but 5 hr drive for a pow wow is no good for sure. I do love shasta though. What a lake! Wouldnt mind a housboat trip there next summer. Thats a hell of an idea. Sorry just thinkin aloud on your journal brotha. Would be nice to put some faces on you guys.


I hear ya on that. It is close to two hours for me too, so still have decided for sure if I am heading up there or not either. I like the house boat idea. I live on Lake Oroville, which is a great house boat lake too.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

Go raiders!  thanks for destroying the donks  My saints looked like the 90s all over again.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> BTW I hope your raiders fucking destroy I repeat DESTROY the lame ass Donkeys on sunday!!!!


thanks lol


----------



## BluffinCali (Oct 25, 2010)

Im planning on going to the harvest festival, assuming Im not still not way behind on the trimming Ive got left, only about 30 minutes for me from Red Bluff. I'll check back to see if anyone else is planning on going...no way Im getting caught in Raider's gear, I'll be the one with the black Patrick Willis jersey on.


----------



## BluffinCali (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh yeah almost forgot, your Raiders fucking killed the Broncos, that had to make your day a little better, congrats...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Go raiders!  thanks for destroying the donks  My saints looked like the 90s all over again.





whodatnation said:


> thanks lol





BluffinCali said:


> Im planning on going to the harvest festival, assuming Im not still not way behind on the trimming Ive got left, only about 30 minutes for me from Red Bluff. I'll check back to see if anyone else is planning on going...no way Im getting caught in Raider's gear, I'll be the one with the black Patrick Willis jersey on.





BluffinCali said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot, your Raiders fucking killed the Broncos, that had to make your day a little better, congrats...


RAIDERS!!! WTF man, where did that come from? I just kept thinking I was watching a re-run of the previous touchdown. Why can't thye play like that every week is the real question. Willis is a stud by the way, he just needs some help around him.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I just kept thinking I was watching a re-run of the previous touchdown.


lool thats what I thought while I was watching the game in downtown Denver  less then 3 min into the first quarter it was like 21 to 0 LOL I hate the donks.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's been a minute since my last update. Here is what is going on in the room right now. Nutrients- House and Garden A/B, Root Exel, Drip Clean, Budxl, and I started the Top Booster tonight. Total Nutrient ppm is 1150, CO2 ppm is 1500, room temps with lights out is 72-75 and 76-80 with lights on. RH is 45-50%, and reserviors temps are 68 deg. 
I foliar sprayed with 2 part Yellow Bottle Bloom Foliar tonight 30 minutes before lights on. It is supposed to be the best organic foliar treatment that protects against PM( second application during Bloom). I also foliar treated last weak with Excel LG organic systemic fungicide. The ladies look good and buds are starting to form now. The only other thing I use is some extra Cal-Mag.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 29, 2010)

how much did this yellow bottle cost? some are really good priced and some are over the top. 
is there any nutritional value to the foliar like dynagro's protekt?

plants look great tho. only gets better from here


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks really good for day 26 raider


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice clean set up and thread! Curios about Orange crush.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 29, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> how much did this yellow bottle cost? some are really good priced and some are over the top.
> is there any nutritional value to the foliar like dynagro's protekt?
> 
> plants look great tho. only gets better from here


I think it was like 60 bucks for the two part set. 1 liter per bottle I believe. The application is 20 ml of each part per liter. I have been doing some reading on powdery mildew preventative measures. Chitosan and Salicylic Acid are supposed to have a strong synergy for pm prevention. Here is an article on it http://www.igrowhydro.com/InfoSheets/InfoSheet-Chitosan.pdf. If you don't feel like reading it, here was it says about Yellow bottle foliar

*Yellow Bottle Line (Agricultural organics Bloom line) *
*Foliar A+B **is another exceptional SAR product that combines*
*5 different pathways of SAR initiation with all other necessary co-factors needed for perfect integration. Apply once **every 2 weeks to illicit ideal Immune response in plants. *​​​​​​_*Helps build Oil and Resin content as well!*_​
I have a friend that said he treated his outdoor plants with it and planted his plants in his veggy garden. I guess he had a bad case of PM on his squash ( which was all around his ladies). He said he got pissed and pulled out all his veggies and the treated marijuana plants didn't ever show any pm. After hearing his story, I did some reading on it. Apearently, as you will see in the above article, scorpion juice and pirahna work well too. 






whodatnation said:


> Looks really good for day 26 raider


They are starting to show their vaginas. lol​


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 29, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Nice clean set up and thread! Curios about Orange crush.


Thanks man. The orange crush x nyc diesel is a great cut. It finishes in about 8 weeks, heavy creeper indica high, sweet citrus taste and smell, and has a decent yeild.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 30, 2010)

OK, so I'm baked and decided to take a couple close ups.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice shots with the HPS on subbed and rep.


----------



## quickrip (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking fantastic raider the green crack is just 4 days behind the ocd. Not as filled out as the ocd but nice and dense. Lovin the h&g nutes. You seem to be starting the top booster a couple days early. Is that how you always do it? What week did you start the bud xl? I started bud xl this week (start of week 4 as per the h&g chart).


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 30, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Looking fantastic raider the green crack is just 4 days behind the ocd. Not as filled out as the ocd but nice and dense. Lovin the h&g nutes. You seem to be starting the top booster a couple days early. Is that how you always do it? What week did you start the bud xl? I started bud xl this week (start of week 4 as per the h&g chart).


Thanks buddy. Good to hear your liking the H&G line. As for the early top booster, you are right. The OCD has been finishing anywhere from 52-56 days, so I started the top booster a coupled days early. The budxl helps the plants pull sugars from the leaves/brachs to use for bud formation after tge first set if buds have formed. So, the charts say week 4, which is a good general rule. I have found I can start the budxl mid week 3 when I see the buds really starting to form.
Check this out if you haven't seen it yet. The mix rate calculator - http://www.house-garden.com.au/feed_charts_mix_rates.php 
Also, this is from the Australia h&g site, which I have found to be more acurate. I have also received e-mailed questions answers back same day when I send to the Ausies.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like another killer round so far. You got it all dialed in, now we just gotta avoid the the pests and you'll have a perfect run. Keep up the good work. Still checking in on you pretty regularly.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looks like another killer round so far. You got it all dialed in, now we just gotta avoid the the pests and you'll have a perfect run. Keep up the good work. Still checking in on you pretty regularly.


Hey man, how the hell are ya? Good to see you are still lurkin man. I appreciate the compliments. If things go right, I will be changing some shit up in my room and adding a couple 600's and a 3x6 tray, so don't be a stranger bro.


----------



## quickrip (Oct 31, 2010)

I noticed the ausie chart says to use algen extract in flower and the us chart doesnt. Do you use in flower and if not have you tried it out. I know youre the king of experiments


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 1, 2010)

Your right, I hadn't noticed that before. I usually stop using it in flower. However, after this great realization, I will be using it all the way through from now on. I did notice the Ausie has this recomendation:
*For Best Results*
*House & Garden Algen Extract will maintain your plant&#8217;s maximum health to enable all energy to be directed towards growth. Algen Extract will protect and boost your plants from the first sign of roots until the last sign of flowers. *

I have had much better advice from the Ausie site than the US one. They always answer e-mails right away too, so I would tend to follow their advice over the US site which is run by Humbolt Wholesale ( I think that is the right name).
Thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Your right, I hadn't noticed that before. I usually stop using it in flower. However, after this great realization, I will be using it all the way through from now on. I did notice the Ausie has this recomendation:
> *For Best Results*
> *House & Garden Algen Extract will maintain your plant&#8217;s maximum health to enable all energy to be directed towards growth. Algen Extract will protect and boost your plants from the first sign of roots until the last sign of flowers. *
> 
> ...


 Hey man, all this nute talk has me thinking.... I think I want to give H&G a try. I bookmarked that feeding schedule link u posted and was wondering do u use everything they offer? I am pretty sold on everything they have except maybe the drip clean & shooting powder, do you noticed an improved difference using either? Thanks for tips in advance.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey man, all this nute talk has me thinking.... I think I want to give H&G a try. I bookmarked that feeding schedule link u posted and was wondering do u use everything they offer? I am pretty sold on everything they have except maybe the drip clean & shooting powder, do you noticed an improved difference using either? Thanks for tips in advance.


I would definatley use the Drip clean in hydro, it goes a long way at .4 ml per gal. It works great to keep the reserviors clean and with slt build up. I think you use soil though, so it might not be needed. The run I did without shooting powder I did notice a decrease in yeild and density of the buds. If there was one thing that I would drop, it might be the top booster( but it isn't expensive and only used for 4 or 5 days). In soil though, I would probably drop it becuase it is recommended to change your reservior after the 5 days of using it and it is recommended to not mix with shooting powder. Having said that, I do use the entire line. In my experience, when I drop one part out, I do notice a diference. I just started using the Algen Extract in veg with improved results. I have never run the aggressive feeding recomendations, but with the regular feeding schedule I have good results. 
I was going to say in my last post about the algen extract, that it said to be a source of Calcium and Magnesium, which may be why I have had to add Cal/Mag to my line up. Because, I have been only been using during veg.
Anyway man, I would use the entire line. It isn't like AN where you need 15 different products. At any one time you never need to use anymore that 3 or 4 products and I think there are only 7 components in total.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I would definatley use the Drip clean in hydro, it goes a long way at .4 ml per gal. It works great to keep the reserviors clean and with slt build up. I think you use soil though, so it might not be needed. The run I did without shooting powder I did notice a decrease in yeild and density of the buds. If there was one thing that I would drop, it might be the top booster( but it isn't expensive and only used for 4 or 5 days). In soil though, I would probably drop it becuase it is recommended to change your reservior after the 5 days of using it and it is recommended to not mix with shooting powder. Having said that, I do use the entire line. In my experience, when I drop one part out, I do notice a diference. I just started using the Algen Extract in veg with improved results. I have never run the aggressive feeding recomendations, but with the regular feeding schedule I have good results.
> I was going to say in my last post about the algen extract, that it said to be a source of Calcium and Magnesium, which may be why I have had to add Cal/Mag to my line up. Because, I have been only been using during veg.
> Anyway man, I would use the entire line. It isn't like AN where you need 15 different products. At any one time you never need to use anymore that 3 or 4 products and I think there are only 7 components in total.


 I run hydro. I guess I would invest in the whole lineup, about 500 for 2 harvests according to my calcs. How do you manage your rez's i've heard no airstones with H&G is that true or do u use stones? Do you clean the rez between changes or just between rounds (currently I pull mine and wash with water before replacing)? I'm just afraid with some more organic products like the algen extract that it would be much messier than my current nute line (ionic with mostly botanicare additives). Thanks for all the 1 on 1 insight, appreciate it man.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just top off my reserviors until after the top booster. You aren't supposed to mix the top booster with the shooting powder, so I drain and re-fill. Then I drain once more in the middle of the shooting powder, but I am not sure that is necessary. H&G recommends that you flush once a week while using shooting powder, but that gets expensive with two 50 gal reserviors and 4 sachets per res. My reserviors always stay clean, no gunk build up with the drip clean. I have tried the Organic Bloom line which did create a lot of slime and gunk, but not an issue with the H&G line. I haven't added the algen in flower, so I am not sure about the effect. As far as air stones, that was a mis-print per H&G. I run two stones in each reservior. 
The prices are resonable, but I buy the large 20 liter a/b and the 5 liter of budxl, multizen, top booster. There is a considerable discount for buying in bulk with house and garden. I also got my hydro store to give me a 15% dicsount just by asking. You know one more thing I might mention, if you contact house and garden ( e-mail or phone) and tell them that you are considering switching to their line they will sometimes send you a complete line-up sample.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I just top off my reserviors until after the top booster. You aren't supposed to mix the top booster with the shooting powder, so I drain and re-fill. Then I drain once more in the middle of the shooting powder, but I am not sure that is necessary. H&G recommends that you flush once a week while using shooting powder, but that gets expensive with two 50 gal reserviors and 4 sachets per res. My reserviors always stay clean, no gunk build up with the drip clean. I have tried the Organic Bloom line which did create a lot of slime and gunk, but not an issue with the H&G line. I haven't added the algen in flower, so I am not sure about the effect. As far as air stones, that was a mis-print per H&G. I run two stones in each reservior.
> The prices are resonable, but I buy the large 20 liter a/b and the 5 liter of budxl, multizen, top booster. There is a considerable discount for buying in bulk with house and garden. I also got my hydro store to give me a 15% dicsount just by asking. You know one more thing I might mention, if you contact house and garden ( e-mail or phone) and tell them that you are considering switching to their line they will sometimes send you a complete line-up sample.


 Yeah I've got a decent reputation at my local store (7k+ spent) so they shouldn't have a problem contacting H&G rep and requesting samples for me. (H&G actually suggested this method on one of their sites) Glad to hear it's all clean and works with stones, I'll likely be giving it a try next round after I use up most of what I've got. Thanks for your help man! I'd rep u, but this site is broken...never lets me rep u enough rofl


----------



## quickrip (Nov 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey man, all this nute talk has me thinking.... I think I want to give H&G a try. I bookmarked that feeding schedule link u posted and was wondering do u use everything they offer? I am pretty sold on everything they have except maybe the drip clean & shooting powder, do you noticed an improved difference using either? Thanks for tips in advance.


Chalk one up for the apprentice I didnt use the algen ext this round in flower so I will try with the next. We can check out the difference. Plus I like the idea of protecting and boosting thru flower


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Yeah I've got a decent reputation at my local store (7k+ spent) so they shouldn't have a problem contacting H&G rep and requesting samples for me. (H&G actually suggested this method on one of their sites) Glad to hear it's all clean and works with stones, I'll likely be giving it a try next round after I use up most of what I've got. Thanks for your help man! I'd rep u, but this site is broken...never lets me rep u enough rofl


Sounds like you got the connection. Yea, they didn't send me the nutes, they had me pick them at the hydro store I shop at and they replaced them for him in his next order. Right back at ya on the rep thing lol



quickrip said:


> Chalk one up for the apprentice I didnt use the algen ext this round in flower so I will try with the next. We can check out the difference. Plus I like the idea of protecting and boosting thru flower


I am thinking of adding it my reserviors now in week 5. I figure it can't hurt. Although, unless it creates some type of build up in my res, I will be using it going forward from start to finish.


----------



## quickrip (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey man I know a while back you did a comparison of topping fimmimg and nothing. Which did you prefer in the end for the pk. I was going to fim as usual but am open for new ideas


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 3, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Hey man I know a while back you did a comparison of topping fimmimg and nothing. Which did you prefer in the end for the pk. I was going to fim as usual but am open for new ideas


The FIM gave me the best results.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are some pics at day 41. Its purple kush. I took them when the lights were off and some were falling over. Look in the back you see that gap? There is a plant that completly fell on the other ones. Here is a recap. 45 plants vegged for 6 weeks under a 600watt hps. All in two gallon pots full of sunshine number 4. Fed with advanced nutes and a few others. Connessuer,synsezyme,b52,diamondnectar,pirhana,overdrive. phed at 6.1-6.3. They drink about 2-3 times a week. feeding once a week and water the rest.
There is 4000 watts of hps digital lighting. Temps stay under 30. co2 ppm is 1800, rh is 50%-60%, space is 10x10x8. The lights are in cool tubes and about 12" away. They are hooked up to an 8inch vortex. I have a 1 ton a/c so its not 100% sealed but its good enough till i get a watercooled chiller. I have a 4 inch fan on a filter going 24/7. I have three fans stirring air. 1 oscolating, 1 wall mount and one small fan on the ground pushing air through plants. The co2 is controlled by a matador co2 controller and blue ox 4 burner. The Rh is controlled by a dehum.
Those pictures are about a week old. Im letting them go the full 8 weeks + a couple days.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 4, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Here are some pics at day 41. Its purple kush. I took them when the lights were off and some were falling over. Look in the back you see that gap? There is a plant that completly fell on the other ones. Here is a recap. 45 plants vegged for 6 weeks under a 600watt hps. All in two gallon pots full of sunshine number 4. Fed with advanced nutes and a few others. Connessuer,synsezyme,b52,diamondnectar,pirhana,overdrive. phed at 6.1-6.3. They drink about 2-3 times a week. feeding once a week and water the rest.
> There is 4000 watts of hps digital lighting. Temps stay under 30. co2 ppm is 1800, rh is 50%-60%, space is 10x10x8. The lights are in cool tubes and about 12" away. They are hooked up to an 8inch vortex. I have a 1 ton a/c so its not 100% sealed but its good enough till i get a watercooled chiller. I have a 4 inch fan on a filter going 24/7. I have three fans stirring air. 1 oscolating, 1 wall mount and one small fan on the ground pushing air through plants. The co2 is controlled by a matador co2 controller and blue ox 4 burner. The Rh is controlled by a dehum.
> Those pictures are about a week old. Im letting them go the full 8 weeks + a couple days.


Looks good man, looks like you got a good pull comming. Nice work!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 4, 2010)

A little update. I drained and re-filled the reserviors tonight, the first change in flower. You got to love how clean H&G stays. I started the Shooting powder. I normally would wait until week 6, but decided to start a few days early. I figure, I usually only end up running it 2 weeks becuase I flush the last. I will Run 2 sachets per 50 gal res for 10 days then up to 4 per tray.
before Shooting powder -PPMs 900/PH 5.65
after shooting powder -PPMs 1250/ PH 6.26


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

God dude you are nailing it


----------



## mr.smileyface (Nov 5, 2010)

Thats crazy for day 32. I cant wait till hydro. 
I came to relize its not what your growing in, its what your ppm and ph levels through out the grow. Thats what makes hydro better. You just have to make it consistant, hydro just lets you have more control. It also makes room for more trial and error. 
Im not really a follower.. but your doing something right!


----------



## frogster (Nov 5, 2010)

Thx Raiderfan for all the journal work. Im putting together my system right now... I will take alot of your info and incorporate it into my first grow... Love the pics...


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 5, 2010)

i just want to shrink myself and hop from leaf to leaf


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 5, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> God dude you are nailing it





mr.smileyface said:


> Thats crazy for day 32. I cant wait till hydro.
> I came to relize its not what your growing in, its what your ppm and ph levels through out the grow. Thats what makes hydro better. You just have to make it consistant, hydro just lets you have more control. It also makes room for more trial and error.
> Im not really a follower.. but your doing something right!





frogster said:


> Thx Raiderfan for all the journal work. Im putting together my system right now... I will take alot of your info and incorporate it into my first grow... Love the pics...





smokinmayne said:


> i just want to shrink myself and hop from leaf to leaf



Hey thanks for the kind words fellas. It is funny, this is supposed to be the last round of OCD, but damn it is hard to get rid of the strain. I have a line on some Urlkle and Blackberry clones wihich I wlays thought would be great to run with the PK. I really need to get one of those tissue sets so I can save some genetics.


----------



## quickrip (Nov 6, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Thats crazy for day 32. I cant wait till hydro.
> I came to relize its not what your growing in, its what your ppm and ph levels through out the grow. Thats what makes hydro better. You just have to make it consistant, hydro just lets you have more control. It also makes room for more trial and error.
> Im not really a follower.. but your doing something right!


I just went through a lot of the same thought processes a few months back. If I were you Id get a good full line like raider does and run it how they say to run it. Get your feet wet and stay as simple as possible. No trial and error. No need to mess around before you learn how the plants react in a hydro setup. Raiderfan makes it look easy but that isnt the case, hes better than your average grower. Not to scare you though Its amazing being your own chemist growing bad ass girls in almost nothing.


Raider this grow looks like perfection. I keep trying to catch ya but your moving ahead so fast. Every grow is fatter and more healthy. I say keep the pk and try other strains as you find em. Pk is the only one you dont want to lose.


----------



## BluffinCali (Nov 6, 2010)

Big game tomorrow for you guys, just stopped by to wish you and your Raiders good luck, I'll be pullin for you guys...take it easy brotha, peace!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2010)

Picked up that same drill paint stir u got RF. Used it to make hash worked wonders even with my battery drill. I always find the best tips in your threads lol thanks again


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

Been a minute Raider hope all is well. Did you switch to another site? if so what is it lol.

 out


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have been slackin on the updates. I have just had a lot of shit going on, you know life and everything. Anyway all is good and today was a special day for me, so I am on cloud nine. 
So it is day 40 and the girls have been getting their shooting powder for about 9 days now. They seem to be healthy and happy. It does look like the shorter veg time will effect the yeild per plant a bit. They seem a bit smaller than usually at this point, but that could just be my imagination too. lol I had an issue with my portable AC, so I picked up a window unit. The only problem is trying to install it in the middle of flowering. I am working on a solution for that now.
I adjusted the ppm's to 800 before adding the shooting powder. I am trying a different method than I have used in the past. The shooting powder is supposed to be added at a rate of 1 sachet per 25 gal the first week and then 2 sachets the second. It also recommends that you flush and change out the reserviors once a week. Here is where I have been going through a lot of shooting powder with two 50 gal reserviors. So, what I did is add two sachets per 50 gal res last week and instead of changing the reserviors, I just added one more sachet two days ago to each res and then another one tonight. I will still be a little light of the recommended 4 sachets per 50 gal res because I add about 10 gals of water to the res every 3 or 4 days. So what I plan on doing is adding another sachet per res in another 4 or 5 days and as the plants use up the nutes let them start to taper down until I start my final flush in about 10-12 days. That is the plan, but we will see how they do for now.

Here are some pics


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

They look beautiful raider  thanks for the update.


----------



## streets (Nov 12, 2010)

dude this is SICK!!!!!!


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 12, 2010)

Quality looking colas RF the OCD looks tasty!!


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Nov 13, 2010)

looks like fire good job


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2010)

Colas Colas Colas!!! once again Raider just beautiful  I had to come back for more lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks fellas for the compliments. They really do smell like orange crush soda right now, I think even more than after they have finished and cured.


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Nov 14, 2010)

does the diesel smell come out more over the orange smell during the cure?

Im curious as to what your buds smell like because IMO most of the diesel crosses I get seem to smell more like diesel than the other parent plant.

happy growing 
-Larry


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 14, 2010)

wow raider just beautiful! a bit lit as im just stumbling over this thread but love the set up man a nice even canopy of fat colas everywur! subd +rep!


----------



## quickrip (Nov 14, 2010)

The ocd always look soooo gerthy. I love how consistant all the buds are. every one is just as phat as the one next to it. My screen is much more spiratic. smaller buds over here and larger ones over there. Something to work on for me a nice even screen. Looks amazing man.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2010)

How about them Raiders?looks real pro ,gotta rep u for experience and raider nation.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 14, 2010)

LarryTheStoner said:


> does the diesel smell come out more over the orange smell during the cure?
> 
> Im curious as to what your buds smell like because IMO most of the diesel crosses I get seem to smell more like diesel than the other parent plant.
> 
> ...


You know, I was just smoking on some OCD and the sweet citrus shadows the diesel smell. My wife and I are both were just saying that it tastes more like oranges the longer it is in jars. 



rastadred22 said:


> wow raider just beautiful! a bit lit as im just stumbling over this thread but love the set up man a nice even canopy of fat colas everywur! subd +rep!


lol Thanks Brotha! Got to love a faded riu stroll the gardens.


quickrip said:


> The ocd always look soooo gerthy. I love how consistant all the buds are. every one is just as phat as the one next to it. My screen is much more spiratic. smaller buds over here and larger ones over there. Something to work on for me a nice even screen. Looks amazing man.


I appreciate the props quick. There are some dips in my canopy, more than I have seen in for a while. I would say the shorter the veg, the harder it is to get the canopy even for me. The OCD does grow fat buds, but you know last grow my pk matched the yeild of the OCD. Which is a real trip for me, becuase the ocd buds were atleast 50% fatter. The pk is just so dense, it is almost like some good cheese or something with that styrofoam texture. Well, shit you already know about the pk don't you? lol 


raiderman said:


> How about them Raiders?looks real pro ,gotta rep u for experience and raider nation.


Go Raiders!! We have been tailgating the last couple weekends. I gotta say man, that KC game was probably the best game I have been to in several years. Atleast that we won anyway. lol Thanks for the props


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2010)

thanx bro,, i'm only committed to excellence,Raider Nation and my grow,lol,,GO RAIDERS..............i'll set here in Tejas and smoke some purple kush and watch the game.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 14, 2010)

raiderman said:


> thanx bro,, i'm only committed to excellence,Raider Nation and my grow,lol,,GO RAIDERS..............i'll set here in Tejas and smoke some purple kush and watch the game.....


Thanks to the Denver Donkeys, we are now 1st in the Division!! Got to love it. It's funny, I was smoking on some pk today watchin football. I do bring my vap to the Raider game tailgating too. lol Actually the last game I was at, when I went to take piss, there was two lines. One for the pisser and the other was the puff puff line. The bathroom was actually like walking into a cloud of smoke. They are a little more brave than I am, I smoke up before I come in the stadium, but haven't done the shitter tokin yet. lol 
Anyway, Go Raiders!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2010)

yea i was thronged by the denver win only this once,fckin broncs,lol.go RAIDERS..


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 15, 2010)

straight beastin raiderfan


----------



## mr.smileyface (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking good like always.
Yea I only got 4.5 pounds of Pk off 4 lights and 42 plants.
I had a problem with heat because of a leak around the outtakes. I didnt have enough btu's to do 4 lights. I was burning to much co2 1800.. I set it to 1500 and it worked out better.
Also the a/c was stealing co2 and the burner had to work more. 
Now im still doing the cooltubes. But instead of the a/c im switching to a 2 fan 3 coal chiller that is twice as many btu's and 1/3 of the power consumption. 
I also could have used another row of 8 plants... I got 45 grams a plant. There was enough light to probly do 2 more rows of 8. 
Live and you learn. 
With a better setup and everything i learned i think im going to be well off in the future. 
I should have gotten at least 1.5 a light. Sealed rooms rock. Before i was only getting .8 a light. Now im getting 1.15. wow haha
Next time there is going to be two rooms. I have a flip flop for 4 lights and i got 4 digital switchable ballast. Im going to buy more equitment and i am going to have 8 lights of Pk coming down every two months. Im thinking 2 week veg and 25-30 plants per light. I think i will reach my goal for Purple Kush 1.5 lbs a light.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Looking good like always.
> Yea I only got 4.5 pounds of Pk off 4 lights and 42 plants.
> I had a problem with heat because of a leak around the outtakes. I didnt have enough btu's to do 4 lights. I was burning to much co2 1800.. I set it to 1500 and it worked out better.
> Also the a/c was stealing co2 and the burner had to work more.
> ...


gettin 4 pounds or more off 4 lights is pretty good bro,keep it up;


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 18, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Looking good like always.
> Yea I only got 4.5 pounds of Pk off 4 lights and 42 plants.
> I had a problem with heat because of a leak around the outtakes. I didnt have enough btu's to do 4 lights. I was burning to much co2 1800.. I set it to 1500 and it worked out better.
> Also the a/c was stealing co2 and the burner had to work more.
> ...


Ya, that is a pretty good for Pk. It is going to be a tough strain to try and pull a gpw. It sounds like you got shit under control now, but I would suggest running that chiller through your reserviors too. The reservior temperature is as/or more important as he ambient room temps ( IMO). When I dropped my res temperatures to 68 from 78, my yeild went up and plants look much healthier. I think 1.5 per light is a good goal.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just wanted to share what I am planning on adding to my set-up. Currently I am running two 1000w with ocho reflectors long ways over the trays with light rail mover. I am adding one more 1000w with another ocho, turning the reflectors perpendicular to the trays and removing the mover. I will be adding an 8" fan to push air through the exhaust ducting along with the 6" exhaust fan I already have pulling air. This will give me 3000 watts over two 4'x4' trays. One fan on each end and looping the ducting to connect to each relfector. I am planning on doing this between runs in a few weeks. I drew up a rough sketch of what i am talking about. I am open to any suggestions or opinions.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like it will work perfectly Raider  What's your thoughts on having the 8" fan sucking and the 6" blowing?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 18, 2010)

i use 1 6" blower for 2 lights,,would cool probably 4.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 18, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like it will work perfectly Raider  What's your thoughts on having the 8" fan sucking and the 6" blowing?


Well, I already have the 6" vortec now, which I use with the two lights. So I was thinking of just changing to an 8", but not sure with all the bends in the ducting if I will need the extra fan yet. 


raiderman said:


> i use 1 6" blower for 2 lights,,would cool probably 4.


I hear you on that. I use that 6" now and it cools both lights great. I would actually not even worry about another fan with another light except for the bends in the ducting. I may just try out the 6" and see how it works before I get the 8". I haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 18, 2010)

So I have nother little issue. lol I am leaving for a week on the 1st and am trying to figure out if I should harvest before or after I leave. I would have to take them down on Day 54 or 55 if I pull them before I leave, or day 65 if I let them go. I have harvested the OCD the last couple of runs around 56 days, but that is mainly because the pk was done. The OCD has looked like it could have gone a little longer. Right now, the trichs are still mostly clear. I will have to see what they look like next week and decide. If I do let them go longer I will flush before I leave and fill reserviors with plain ph'd water while I am gone. Anyway, I am just thinking out loud here. lol 

Here are some pics. The buds do look a little smaller this round with a shorter veg, but still looking good.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 18, 2010)

damn raider thats what up! im exactly wur u r right now!...same day cept my trichs are mostly cloudy...looks great! just a sea of colas! loveit!


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Nov 19, 2010)

dude... so dank. mad props to your growing skills


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 19, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn raider thats what up! im exactly wur u r right now!...same day cept my trichs are mostly cloudy...looks great! just a sea of colas! loveit!


Thanks rasta. That is sweet that we started at the same time. Mostly cloudy, right on.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 19, 2010)

LarryTheStoner said:


> dude... so dank. mad props to your growing skills


I appreciate it Larry


----------



## quickrip (Nov 19, 2010)

Let em go till you get back. My 2 cents


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 19, 2010)

raider always with the nice pics! those buds are sexy im dying for some good indoor/hydro fucking outdoor all day around here

i agree with quick let em go til u get back, have u ever tried pure molasses ?? you should test it on one plant and see if it bulks up bigger than the ones without it cause i keep hearing ppl telling me to try it but nothing growing right now


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 19, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Let em go till you get back. My 2 cents





HookedOnChronic said:


> raider always with the nice pics! those buds are sexy im dying for some good indoor/hydro fucking outdoor all day around here
> 
> i agree with quick let em go til u get back, have u ever tried pure molasses ?? you should test it on one plant and see if it bulks up bigger than the ones without it cause i keep hearing ppl telling me to try it but nothing growing right now


Thanks for the suggestions, that is probably what I will do unless the trichs are amber before I leave. I would love to throw some molasses in the mix, but I am afraid if I put molasses in my resrviors and through my pumps, chillers, etc..... that I would have a big fuckin mess. I may be wrong, but that is why I haven't messed with molasses.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 19, 2010)

id u do it u would have to boil about a gallon or a litre then add ur molasses to that then put it in ur R/o...dont just throw it in cuz it will b a mess


----------



## mr.smileyface (Nov 19, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Ya, that is a pretty good for Pk. It is going to be a tough strain to try and pull a gpw. It sounds like you got shit under control now, but I would suggest running that chiller through your reserviors too. The reservior temperature is as/or more important as he ambient room temps ( IMO). When I dropped my res temperatures to 68 from 78, my yeild went up and plants look much healthier. I think 1.5 per light is a good goal.


Im gonna do drain to waste. Ur talking about chilling the res for the fan chiller with a 1/3 hp chiller?
Or in your food res? Im confused haha.
I know people that are getting 2.2 a light with purple kush! They were getting 1.8 then they switched to digital ballast and are now getting 2.2  That of course is in a 20 light show with "who knoes what" for equitment.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 19, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> id u do it u would have to boil about a gallon or a litre then add ur molasses to that then put it in ur R/o...dont just throw it in cuz it will b a mess


I haven't heard that one yet, but it sounds like it would work. I think I am gonna stick with the budxl though. I have run Botanicare Sweet before with h&g, but didn't really notice much of a difference. I might give the molasses trick though sometime. I know it does wonders with my outdoor.


mr.smileyface said:


> Im gonna do drain to waste. Ur talking about chilling the res for the fan chiller with a 1/3 hp chiller?
> Or in your food res? Im confused haha.
> I know people that are getting 2.2 a light with purple kush! They were getting 1.8 then they switched to digital ballast and are now getting 2.2  That of course is in a 20 light show with "who knoes what" for equitment.


I was actually talking about both. They make drop in coils that you can use to chill your reserviors with a room chiller unit. Something like this
http://www.watercooledgardens.com/product.php?productid=16291&cat=264&page=1

I haven't heard of anyone getting 2 gpw from clone only sr71 PK before, but that doesn't mean it is isn't happening somewhere. lol There are however, several different "purple kush" strains floating around. I myself would be stoked to hit the 1 gpw with the pk.  I have been close, but haven't hit it yet.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Nov 19, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I was actually talking about both. They make drop in coils that you can use to chill your reserviors with a room chiller unit. Something like this
> http://www.watercooledgardens.com/product.php?productid=16291&cat=264&page=1
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone getting 2 gpw from clone only sr71 PK before, but that doesn't mean it is isn't happening somewhere. lol There are however, several different "purple kush" strains floating around. I myself would be stoked to hit the 1 gpw with the pk.  I have been close, but haven't hit it yet.


Im from B.C and its the only purple kush i have seen. Its the elite cutting.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was checkin out the trichomes and thought I would share a few pics. The trichs are starting to cloud up pretty good with a little ambers. The buds are still growing and the hairs are still white, so I am thinking I will be able to wait until after my trip to harvest. That would be about 18 more days( Day 65) because I take off for a week, in 10 days. It is really crazy how slow they are finishing this round. I am assuming it has to do with the short veg time, but last round I pulled them on day 56. Since the OCD is a Orange Crush ( 50 day flower ) x NYC Diesel( 9-12 week flower), I will have to let the ladies tell me whent they are ready. Either way, I will know by the end of this week.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 21, 2010)

lookin real nice man!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 21, 2010)

o yea amazing work


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Nov 22, 2010)

i always cut when i see a couple amber trichs, my buds always keep growing white hairs and new bud growth. I let a plant go like 85 days flower one time just to see, and it kept growing until the day i cut it. It was an indica too probably should have been cut at 60, all the trichs were amber except on the new growth it was weird bud lol, defiantly a sleepy time bud. One bowl and it was nap time for sure. Yours is lookin pretty tasty BTW i hope it turns out as good as it looks!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 22, 2010)

dammmmmnnn raider your buds are gorgeous!!! the bud/leaf ratio on that strain is mind blowing, barely a leaf in the top 2/3rds of the plant


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the props guys. I usually start my flush at 20% amber and harvest close to 50% amber. I will see how they look in a few more days. I hear ya Chronic, they are a snap to trim. I will miss this one for sure.


----------



## fabodnickMD (Nov 23, 2010)

..............sick on so many levels Bro, this makes me long for those days not too long past when I was 2k strong and ready for more,....soon enough though I will be back on it.......flush those Ladies and let us partake!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just quick update before I take off. I decided to let them go while I am gone, so I will be harvesting in another week.
Here are a few pics, I can't find the camera I usually use, so not the best pics.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2010)

Really purty buds. Is all that bolting in the genetics or from the shooting powder?


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 1, 2010)

lookin real nice man!


----------



## KingIV20 (Dec 4, 2010)

beautiful nugs man! Looks like its gonna be some killer smoke for sure.
Good work


----------



## Original420 (Dec 5, 2010)

that ish is DIVINE, IM FUCKING FRIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of posts..got back from my trip and harvested 6 days ago. They are still on the drying racks now at 70 deg 45% humidity. The buds came out with more color than I have seen in the previous 2 rounds. I am patiently waiting to give them the smoke test. I will post some final bud porn and gpw when they are dry.
I have been working on the new ladies the last few days and decided to start another journal for the current pk round. Purple Kush


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 13, 2010)

sweet. looking forward to the pron


----------



## bender420 (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome back bro, how was the trip man. Waiting desperately for some jerk off material.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 14, 2010)

real ns buds bro,another week it'll reak,lol...i cant believe the raiders allowed those hoes to come bak and beat them.keep it goin strong ,rdr.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 14, 2010)

raiderman said:


> real ns buds bro,another week it'll reak,lol...i cant believe the raiders allowed those hoes to come bak and beat them.keep it goin strong ,rdr.


No shit man, I can't beleive the defense couldn't get a stop. That was a rough one, but we are heading in the right direction anyway.


----------



## The Snowman (Dec 14, 2010)

any harvest pics?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 15, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> any harvest pics?


No sorry man, this is probably the first time I didn't take harvest pics. I had a lot going on and I completly spaced it, but I will post some final pics. I can tell you though, it looks like I am going to come up a little short of the gpw mark again.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 15, 2010)

gpw is only doable vertical I think, or with a crappy quality, high yield strain *maybe* under horizontal. Quality is what counts in my book, everything you got looks very quality.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> No sorry man, this is probably the first time I didn't take harvest pics. I had a lot going on and I completly spaced it, but I will post some final pics. I can tell you though, it looks like I am going to come up a little short of the gpw mark again.


Still did a great job raider, your grows kick ass.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 16, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> gpw is only doable vertical I think, or with a crappy quality, high yield strain *maybe* under horizontal. Quality is what counts in my book, everything you got looks very quality.





whodatnation said:


> Still did a great job raider, your grows kick ass.


Thanks for the encouragement. I am actually fine with the yeild given the quality of the bud  I did a rough weigh in as I moved them to the jars and it is somewhere north of 3 1/2 pnds, which is where I finished last round I believe. somewhere around .85 gpw I think. I will take some pics of the finished buds in the next couple days and post the an exact final weight.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Dec 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I haven't heard that one yet, but it sounds like it would work. I think I am gonna stick with the budxl though. I have run Botanicare Sweet before with h&g, but didn't really notice much of a difference. I might give the molasses trick though sometime. I know it does wonders with my outdoor.
> 
> 
> I was actually talking about both. They make drop in coils that you can use to chill your reserviors with a room chiller unit. Something like this
> ...


I was talking about pounds. 2.2 a light is 1gpw. Its a kilo a light. not a pound a light. Are you using digitals? The digitals allow you to use more space because they give off more light. nice buds btw. Looking like they were in peak bloom longer.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 22, 2010)

Orange Crush x NYC Diesel- 
Odor - orange peel 
appearance - fairly light green buds with orange hairs and medium trichome density
inhale - light with hints of sweet citrus
exhale- smooth with slight cough and no head effect
Effect- there is almost no immediate head high. It creeps into an uplifting, happy high. Although there are red eyes, munchies do not acompany this high. It is a very a managable high and actually makes you want to go do something. Perfect for socailizing, relieving anxiety, and good smoke when you have things to do.

My Rating
Smell - 7 out of 10
Taste - 7 out of 10
Smooth - 9 out of 10
Pain relief - 7 out of 10
Duration - about 2 hours
Appearance - 7 out of 10

Overall 7 out of 10



I got a final weight tonight and ended up with 1,808 grams or 0.9 gpw.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

kick ass! thanks for the update 
Anything brewing for the next run?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 22, 2010)

some real dank lookin bud bro,looks great..i started bluemoonshine,pk,and purple widows last week.maybe we can get a win this weekend.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 22, 2010)

damn raider thats what up man!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 22, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> kick ass! thanks for the update
> Anything brewing for the next run?


For sure man, the Purple Kush are going on week 2 now.. 


raiderman said:


> some real dank lookin bud bro,looks great..i started bluemoonshine,pk,and purple widows last week.maybe we can get a win this weekend.


Sounds like a great line-up man, I will have to jump over and check you out. I was at the game last week, but I am going to watch this one from my recliner. lol So your saying we still have a chance!? LOL Just need Denver and the Chargers to lose this week.


rastadred22 said:


> damn raider thats what up man!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> For sure man, the Purple Kush are going on week 2 now..


jesus dude week two already!!! I envy your impecable timing skill.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2010)

1,808g isnt that like 3.9 Lbs or 1.8 Kilos???


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya it was about a 1/2 oz short of 4lbs


----------



## raiderman (Dec 23, 2010)

great weight total bro,,shit goes fast here,lol,,spice up yure weekend now,make it very merry if we can win tho and take that division.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 23, 2010)

Sounds like a success #1. Try an improve those numbers if you can!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2010)

yea i'm cramming 35 sqare 2 gallon containers under 1-1000,lol,see wat happens.rok on rdr1.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 24, 2010)

raiderman said:


> yea i'm cramming 35 sqare 2 gallon containers under 1-1000,lol,see wat happens.rok on rdr1.


Should work out good man, just don't veg them.  I am diggin the new avatar, RAAAAAIDERS!!


----------



## bender420 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow bro. 0.9gpw is amazing. excellent work brother.

dieing for some high resolution shots.

One of my CJ runs gave me close to 1.4# from a 600. I cannot imagine you running that in your set up with CO2, you could probably get 1.5-2gpw


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow nice grow man, awesome job.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 9, 2011)

wats on the menue next bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2011)

raiderman said:


> wats on the menue next bro.


hey raiderman he has a link to his new grow in his sig... I had to stalk him to find it haha
hes still rockin the shit out of it as usual


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 11, 2011)

Well.....

What else is he gunna do?


----------

